# This book isn't selling - Can you help?



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

If you have a book that isn't selling, check out my blog, Why Isn't My Book Selling? Submit your book and we'll try to help you.

I would love help with the books that are on my blog, if you want to go check it out and leave a comment!

New book up today: http://bit.ly/Ysxedr

Thanks in advance for all who hops on over and leaves a comment!

Vicki


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Good idea!


----------



## Ethan Cobb (Jun 7, 2011)

Victorine you're a genius.  That's an awesome idea.  I'm excited to see the results.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Can I join? 

And now it's a new month, I have BBoS all over *sob*


----------



## southerntype (Aug 17, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

ilyria_moon said:


> Can I join?
> 
> And now it's a new month, I have BBoS all over *sob*


Sure, I'm taking submissions for every genre except for erotica. So unless you write erotica, go ahead and submit! If you get it in quick, you'll be featured first! 

Vicki


----------



## robertscotttruecrime (Jun 28, 2011)

Good idea.  I've been surprised on my Kindle mystery - since my true-crime paperback books do pretty well.  Of course, they are mainly in brick and mortar stores.  

So here's a little blurb about my e-book mystery.  In 1875 Yosemite, twenty-year-old college student Jeffrey Talbot interacts with historical characters such as John Muir and Florence Hutchings, in tracking down a killer.  Before this team of amateur sleuths have cornered their quarry, many individuals in Yosemite Valley have been murdered.  The answers to who and why, puts Jeffrey, John and Florence in risk of their own lives.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Victorine, what a clever idea! It should help people, too. Sometimes we can't see the wood for the trees (excuse cliché).

Lexi


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

What wonderful idea! I think many indie authors will benefit from this. Kudos. Way to give back to the community!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm taking submissions via email. To submit, email me at vicki at victorinelieske dot com. In the subject line put: Book Submission: Your Title.

In the body of the email be sure to include:

1. Title:

2. Author Name:

3. How long it's been for sale:

4. Total sold so far:

5. Link to your book on Amazon:

6. First 300 words in the body of the email. (No attachments, please!)


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

It kind of seems like a case of preaching to the choir but in a different sense. Only other authors will be visiting this site and other authors are necessarily your target audience. It would be more beneficial to target it toward readers. How do you plan on get readers to check out the site and not just other authors?


----------



## SJCress (Jun 5, 2011)

Email sent! I don't mind being your guinea pig...heck, I only sold 6 last month (my first month), 7 if you count the one that got returned


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Email sent, Vicki. Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just submitted. Thanks.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Sounds like a cool idea, but people are going to need to have some thick skins so no feelings are hurt.


----------



## Paul Hardy (Mar 11, 2011)

Sybil Nelson said:


> It kind of seems like a case of preaching to the choir but in a different sense. Only other authors will be visiting this site and other authors are necessarily your target audience. It would be more beneficial to target it toward readers. How do you plan on get readers to check out the site and not just other authors?


I've emailed, of course (because it's a good idea), but I agree with Sybil - it would be great if we could get readers to look at this as well. A mention on the Amazon Meet The Readers forum would be one idea - there aren't vast numbers of readers there, but the ones that do frequent the place are pretty hard core about their reading, and they know what they like.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmm... Not a bad idea... but kind like pointing to one's own struggles and drawing attention to 'em.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for submitting!

The first one is up! http://booknotselling.blogspot.com/

I am going to try to get some readers inputs on these. I'll be posting in places where there are readers, and I might offer up some incentives for readers to comment.

If anyone here would like to take a stab at the first submission, that would be awesome!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Hmm... Not a bad idea... but kind like pointing to one's own struggles and drawing attention to 'em.


We can't know what to change if we don't know what's not working though. 

Vicki


----------



## R. H. Watson (Feb 2, 2011)

I sent my information. Thanks, Vicki.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought this was a joke post at first, when I saw who had posted it. I was like, "Oh, hahaha.  Like you never sell books."  Reading the idea, though, it sounds like a good one.  We get a lot of forum posts asking for feedback on covers, titles, blurbs, etc.  This could be the place where those head to.

Also, I think you should add genre to the list of things that people need to tell you.  I wouldn't feel comfortable giving feedback on horror, since I don't read a ton of it, but something like YA, I read a lot of and I have a definite opinion on.  I think people coming to look at your blog will want to know who the intended audience is.


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I actually logged in today to ask this very question. I just published my book on Kindle this Monday and I've only sold four copies.  The book is for middle-graders, and I understand that most people who read middle-grade do not have Kindles, but I didn't expect the first week to be so depressing. I've been hitting the social media circuit like crazy (4-6 hours per day, at least). Any feedback would be welcome.


I've only sold four in three to four months. I'm about to throw in the towel and just write, write and write!


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Adam Pepper said:


> Sounds like a cool idea, but people are going to need to have some thick skins so no feelings are hurt.


I agree Adam, but it's a good way to learn. All those no sales could mean much more other than genre, covers and so forth. Better to learn here than keep on writing or doing the same thing over and over.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Worth a try Vicky. Then, if it doesn't work you can start a blog called, "WHY IS MY BLOG NOT BEING READ?"


----------



## Jackie Barbosa (Mar 23, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I actually logged in today to ask this very question. I just published my book on Kindle this Monday and I've only sold four copies.  The book is for middle-graders, and I understand that most people who read middle-grade do not have Kindles, but I didn't expect the first week to be so depressing. I've been hitting the social media circuit like crazy (4-6 hours per day, at least). Any feedback would be welcome.


My short story sold 12 copies the first month it was on Amazon (January of this year). 12. Last month, it sold 2009.

It takes a while to build. And I think middle grade is probably still a tough sell in digital-only. Not that many middle grade readers are either in possession of an ereader or the ability to buy their own books.

Self-publishing has a tendency to make people expect instantaneous results because, compared to traditional publishing, the amount of time it takes from finishing your book to seeing the final result is so short. The reality, however, is that it still takes time for readers to find you. If you have product that they WANT, they will find you. Eventually.

Of course, it's also possible you have a product they don't particularly want. This isn't to say it's a BAD product, just too niche to see much success. That's the risk you take in self-publishing. And it's why traditional publishers are so damned particular about marketability. They can't afford to take the risks we do...


----------



## SJCress (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah. You know, part of my problem is most likely patience  Seeing so many of you say you only sold about what I did in your first months is hopeful...


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Arlene Webb (Nov 2, 2010)

Just a comment for TS Welti on blogger. I found the only way it'll let me comment is if I uncheck the box to keep me signed in. Maybe that will work for you.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Arlene Webb said:


> Just a comment for TS Welti on blogger. I found the only way it'll let me comment is if I uncheck the box to keep me signed in. Maybe that will work for you.


Hmm.... Hadn't thought of or tried that. I'll look into. Thanks so much for the suggestion!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

It is really nice of you to do this Vicki.    If non-fiction is allowed, I've sent you an email. If not, I've got fiction to choose from too.  LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't wait for comments on mine. I think the opening is strong but I know the blurb can use a lot of help and maybe even the cover.


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

A very worthwhile project that has the potential to do a lot of good...if the folks submitting have open minds and thick skins. I hope it works out for all involved!


----------



## C.A. Deyton (Jun 16, 2011)

Love it!  Not published yet, but know where I will be going if it does not sell...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tawnytaylor said:


> A very worthwhile project that has the potential to do a lot of good...if the folks submitting have open minds and thick skins. I hope it works out for all involved!


When you're desperate to find out why one book isn't selling when the others are, the skin tends to get pretty thick. The comments will be accepted in the helpful spirit in which they are intended.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice!  I sent in my short story collection.  Oddly enough, I have sold none of the collection but all of the stand alone stories it contains sell.  I need help...


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Can't wait for comments on mine. I think the opening is strong but I know the blurb can use a lot of help and maybe even the cover.


I'm so glad you said that. I completely forgot to send the blurb!

I know I will get comments on my cover and I'm prepared.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alain Gomez said:


> Nice! I sent in my short story collection. Oddly enough, I have sold none of the collection but all of the stand alone stories it contains sell. I need help...


Same here. The anthology is selling okay, but the novelettes in it are still selling separately. I put a note in the blurb for each one that they were also available in the anthology for $1.99. I think that helped.

Not that I want the novelettes to stop selling, you understand. I just want the anthology to sell at least as well.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

That's okay if you don't send the blurb, I can grab it from your book page. 

Yep, I can do non-fiction too!

You guys are awesome. I'm getting some great comments on the blog, and I think having more than one opinion is going to be so much more helpful to people, so I'm very grateful people are helping!

As for the thick skin, I understand, it can be hard to hear if something isn't working. However, these are just people's opinions, and with any critique you get you can keep what is helpful and leave the rest.  I'm never offended if people don't listen to me. My kids don't listen all the time. 

Vicki


----------



## Katja (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe also ask how the book has been marketed, since it does matter.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Katja said:


> Maybe also ask how the book has been marketed, since it does matter.


Good suggestion! 

Vicki


----------



## jasonvanhee (Feb 16, 2011)

An excellent notion, which I might try to take advantage of.


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

This definitely sounds like a great idea! I'll be sending an e-mail along without a doubt .


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm gonna watch this the way some people watch nascar: for the inevitable explosions! Consider me subscribed.

This is gonna  be goooooooood internets!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Victorine said:


> We can't know what to change if we don't know what's not working though.
> 
> Vicki


True...


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Cool idea, Vicki! I commented on the blog.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Are you going to let us know when you add a new book?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Are you going to let us know when you add a new book?


Yes, I will post another one in the morning, hopefully. I can link to it here and I will tweet it.

Thanks everyone for your support and help with this. I think it can be very helpful to writers.

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> Yes, I will post another one in the morning, hopefully. I can link to it here and I will tweet it.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and help with this. I think it can be very helpful to writers.
> 
> Vicki


Yes, I think it will be very helpful. You know how fast threads get lost here. A dedicated place to ask these questions is just what we need.


----------



## Sarah Fawkes (Jun 23, 2011)

I think this is a fabulous idea!! It's always great to help others out on the board with blurb ideas, I'll head over to the blog and try to see how I can help the featured authors! Kind of like paying it forward.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, what a cool idea.  Am sending an email.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great idea. I'll also be interested to hear how we can push middle-grade books.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Birth of a Unicorn is now up! http://booknotselling.blogspot.com/2011/07/birth-of-unicorn-and-other-stories.html

I'd love it if you all could go leave your comments!!

Vicki


----------



## SJCress (Jun 5, 2011)

Fabulous! Thanks, Vicki  I'm not sure about tweaking the cover at all, the artist has been MIA for the last month or so, but the comment about longer blurbs on each story & the word count is not something I'd have considered on my own. I'll see what I (or our editor) can do!


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

Sybil Nelson said:


> It kind of seems like a case of preaching to the choir but in a different sense. Only other authors will be visiting this site and other authors are necessarily your target audience. It would be more beneficial to target it toward readers. How do you plan on get readers to check out the site and not just other authors?


I get what you're saying here, but I think that authors are usually voracious readers, and are especially capable of examining books critically. Authors can give really good insight as to what might need to be tweaked or improved.


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Certainly not a bad idea. I am always concerned about sellers selling to sellers not buyers. That's the first thing to avoid in my business experience whether mailing lists or any other aspect of business.

The idea is great that there is nothing to lose. Thanks for the opportunity to expose new books Vicki.

Sandy


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post: http://booknotselling.blogspot.com/2011/07/explorers-of-unknown.html

I'd love your opinions!

Vicki


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I'm starting up a new blog. I'm calling it: "Why Is My Book Not Selling?"
> 
> I'm taking submissions, just send me your book details if you feel like it's not selling very well. I'll post the cover, blurb, and first 300 words.
> 
> ...


Wonderful idea and I DO have one that isn't selling. It is not selling AT ALL.

Sending it over!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

OMG. why didn't I see this before. I'm sending something. thanks, Victorine. great idea.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I left a comment.  Judging by the amount and types of feedback the books are getting, this is going to be very helpful to people.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

I did a quick two part crit on there. It's awkward to do in that format. Hard to differentiate between the original narrative and the responder's because the comment section doesn't let you italicize or change the font colors. Anyway, good luck to whoever's book that is.


----------



## RobertMarda (Oct 19, 2010)

I just saw this.  I think it's a wonderful idea.

I'd send you my book, but I already know why it isn't selling.  Its not published yet


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Left a comment.

The blog is fascinating.


----------



## SArthurMartin (Jul 1, 2011)

This is a great idea. I will probably want to use it at some point, but I'd feel awkward submitting my book seeing as how it hasn't even been available for a week. Being green at all this, I'm also concerned about giving a critique because I don't want to feel or seem presumptuous...

I've been enjoying reading the blog so far and I believe I'll dive in soon to help with comments. Just working up the courage.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Did another three part crit on a different book. But, again, this is too tedious in this format. Good concept though. Good luck with the blog.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help, everyone!

You're right, it is kind of tedious to critique on a blog comment, but I do think your comments were helpful.  

Vicki


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post today! Margaret Lake is up: http://booknotselling.blogspot.com/2011/07/listen-to-your-heart.html

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> New post today! Margaret Lake is up: http://booknotselling.blogspot.com/2011/07/listen-to-your-heart.html
> 
> Vicki


Bring it on! I can't wait to read what everyone has to say. Please, don't hold back.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome idea, Vicki. I just read through the submission so far, your critiques and the comments. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, David!

Some great comments so far. If anyone else wants to take a shot, here's the link: http://www.booknotselling.blogspot.com

Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Found this photo of a WW I soldier kissing his wife/girlfriend goodbye. What do you think of this for the new cover?










This is the first one I found that might suit but I'll keep looking.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Vicki,

This is a fantastic idea. I'll try and do some blog pimping.

Dave


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Or how about this?


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Margaret,

I love the WW1 photo.

Dave


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

dgaughran said:


> Margaret,
> 
> I love the WW1 photo.
> 
> Dave


Thanks. It does go well with the backstory.

I have several photos of actual WW I brides in my family collection but nobody smiled in those pictures. Definitely not the mood I'm going for.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd like the WWI photo better if there were faces showing.

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> I'd like the WWI photo better if there were faces showing.
> 
> Vicki


I'm still looking.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

From your description, the book really isn't about her romance with her war husband, it's more about the romance between her and the pastor or other guy. So, I don't think you need a WWI type photo, maybe just a period photo?

Just thinking out loud.

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> From your description, the book really isn't about her romance with her war husband, it's more about the romance between her and the pastor or other guy. So, I don't think you need a WWI type photo, maybe just a period photo?
> 
> Just thinking out loud.
> 
> Vicki


Yes, I was thinking that, too. The first photo could be fading into the background with another photo in the foreground.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

How about something like this?










Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic, Vicki. You found that on istock? I checked there and didn't see this one. Thanks for your help. I'll start playing with it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I did a search for "1920's Romance" I think.

Here's the link for it: http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-9955230-young-romantic-20s-couple-standing-on-a-bridge.php?st=6200b37

There might be a few other good ones, that just caught my eye first.

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> Yes, I did a search for "1920's Romance" I think.
> 
> Here's the link for it: http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-9955230-young-romantic-20s-couple-standing-on-a-bridge.php?st=6200b37
> 
> ...


I'll go back and look again, but this one is pretty good.


----------



## southerntype (Aug 17, 2010)

I posted a comment and hope it's helpful.  

But gahhhhhh that commenting system on blogger is the pits!  Especially when we're trying to write a long response.  I'm not trying to hijack the idea, but what about a daily official "Why is my book not selling?" thread?


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I love the pic Vicki found.  I can't wait to see the new cover.  I do love old photos very much, but for some reason, the guy looked like a Mountie to me.  I think it was seeing the hat from a back angle.  Or I'm whacked in the head, which is another possibility.  

At any rate, it sounds like a really good story and I wish you the best with it.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Victorine said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, something like this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Crenel said:


> I think it could be a good start, although maybe cropping in to remove some of the clutter. I'm not the greatest cover designer (obviously! ) but here's one idea:


I like the oval frame. It enhances both the romantic and vintage feel. I'm going to see if I can use it.

I'm going to see what I can do with the photo that Vicki found for me and I'll post it tomorrow. That is if I have any success. I don't have photoshop so I'll be using Gimp, which I'm not very good at. 

Very strong and helpful comments from everyone. I've received a lot of good advice and I've copied it all into a file so I can pull everything together. First the cover and blurb. Then the book itself.

Thanks so much to everyone who posted and thanks again to Vicki for starting this. I'll keep watching for more input.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Crenel said:


> I did that in GIMP... I originally intended for the edge of the image to fade more than is apparent in the image I posted, but I guess I got lazy and just went with it.  To do this, in summary, you use the Ellipse Select Tool (E) and draw the oval around the part of the image you want to keep, then Invert (Ctrl-I) the selection and press the Delete key to delete the rest of the image (then deselect everything so you can continue working on other aspects of the image).
> 
> Enhancements could include tinting the image first ("Colorize" on the Color menu), adding an alpha channel to the photo layer before deleting the surrounding part and using a second layer as a matte under it to have easier control over the background color, and feathering the selection after you invert it to get the photo edge to fade into the background.
> 
> Hope this helps!


I got as far as selecting the ellipse and got stuck from there. Your instructions are very much appreciated.


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

I think the couple in the photo Vicki posted will be more eye-catching to readers. Of course that's just my opinion.

Debra


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's another one for you guys to comment on! http://booknotselling.blogspot.com/2011/07/last-man-on-earth-club.html

Personally, I really like this cover, so I don't think it needs tweaking, I only had a few nit picks. What about you guys?

Vicki


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Katja (Jun 4, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Here's another one for you guys to comment on! http://booknotselling.blogspot.com/2011/07/last-man-on-earth-club.html


Are they all too shy to share what they've done for marketing or are all the submissions before the questions was added?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Katja said:


> Are they all too shy to share what they've done for marketing or are all the submissions before the questions was added?


These are all submissions from before I added the question. (I got a lot right away. )

Vicki


----------



## JodyWallace (Mar 29, 2011)

Chimed in! It should be interesting to see how this resource builds an audience, since blurb/cover/intro critique is a frequent topic here


----------



## Paul Hardy (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, i've found it interesting, educational, and somewhat humbling so far - so long as it never descends into nastiness (which must forever be guarded against), this kind of safe haven for some honest, constructive feedback is a seriously valuable resource. Everyone needs to buy Victorine's books right now if only to say thank you.

OR WAS THAT HER PLAN ALL ALONG?

Just kidding!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Crenel said:


> It's not the best video tutorial I've ever done, but if you can spare about 4 and a half minutes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful! Thank you so much. I'm adding another star to your crown. I gave up after struggling for two hours. I'll devote my Saturday to getting that cover done thanks to you.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post today! http://booknotselling.blogspot.com/2011/07/gladiator-girl-alternate-reality-action.html

This book really looks interesting to me. I think I'd change the cover. What do you guys think?

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What do you guys think of this new cover for Listen to Your Heart? Kind of rough. I couldn't fill in the background on the two cropped photos in spite of Crenel's excellent tutorial. I've got the newest version of GIMP and the tools are changed. I may just do a rectangular crop to avoid that problem if I can't figure it out.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ma_lake/5920468180/in/photostream


----------



## JodyWallace (Mar 29, 2011)

Gertie, I like the premise of the new cover but am concerned the title/author name won't stand out enough when you shrink it to thumbnail. Also, with the little ghostly photo in the right corner, is that intended to be a consistent brand on your future books? It looks like a brand.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JodyWallace said:


> Gertie, I like the premise of the new cover but am concerned the title/author name won't stand out enough when you shrink it to thumbnail. Also, with the little ghostly photo in the right corner, is that intended to be a consistent brand on your future books? It looks like a brand.


I'm still working on it, but I agree about the size of the font. I can make it larger if I move the photos around.

The backstory of the book is a young girl who is widowed during WW I. That's why the photo of the woman and the soldier kissing goodbye is small. I'm not sure that's going to show up in the thumbnail, either, but I love the photo.

I originally wanted to do that photo as a watermark in the background but I knew no one could see what it was.


----------



## Gail M Baugniet (Apr 12, 2011)

SArthurMartin said:


> Being green at all this, I'm also concerned about giving a critique because I don't want to feel or seem presumptuous...


I believe this is a great way to receive feedback on all aspects of a novel from a reader's point of view and I thank Victorine for offering this service.

Unless you haven't done much reading (Stephen King says something to the effect of, if you don't have time to read, you don't have time to write) you probably aren't too green to offer a critique.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today! http://booknotselling.blogspot.com/2011/07/boogaloos.html

I'd love for everyone to leave a comment.

Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Crenel said:


> It looks like you may have missed adding the alpha channel to the layer that holds the photo? If you can't get that part to look right, I can help you out once you have the other design elements settled. Looking good so far!
> 
> Edit: I would set this up as a three layers, plus the text layers. One would be the background (gray on the left, etc.), one would be the large photo (with an alpha channel to let the background show through), and one would be the small photo (again using the alpha channel). In case that helps...


I just downloaded GIMP to my new laptop a couple of weeks ago and it's the newest release. The layers don't show in a separate panel like they used to and a lot of the controls have been moved. A friend is putting it together for me in Photoshop. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I left a comment. 

Hopefully you'll see my new cover for Listen to Your Heart in the next couple of days. Tomorrow, I'll be working on the blurb so I can upload them both at the same time. I feel really good about the feedback I received.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Based on everyone's comments, I reworked the blurb for Listen to Your Heart.

Here is the old one.

Listen to Your Heart

World War I - Lena Manning is barely 20 years old and already a war widow with a baby on the way. Her church takes care of her, gives her employment and wraps her in its secure world. When the bishop appoints a new pastor, a young, handsome widower, she is forced to seek other employment to avoid any hint of scandal.

Her new job as social secretary to the wife of a wealthy New York banker thrusts her into a seductive world of money and privilege. When the son of the house pursues her, he awakens feelings she thought long dead.

Can she survive his secrets or will fear send her running back to the security of her church and the pastor who waits for her there?

Here is the new one.

When Lena Manning finds herself widowed after World War I, she must build a new life for herself and her infant daughter. With the help of her church, she finds stability and contentment until the arrival of a new pastor turns her quiet life upside down. 

Turned out of her job at the church, Lena is offered employment and a home with a wealthy family. When the son of the house pursues her, she is drawn into the seductive world of wealth and power. Can she survive the secrets of that world, or will fear drive her back to her church where she can no longer be sure of her welcome?

I appreciate the help.

Gertie


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Gertie,

I think it reads much better in your newer version. 

Vicki


----------



## Samuel Thews (Jul 12, 2011)

I think this is a great service. Thanks Vicki!

I submitted mine via e-mail a few moments ago. It has only been for sale one day with one sale, but I am not asking why it is not selling as I don't expect it to for some time, I would just really appreciate the type of feedback others are getting. Maybe I can avoid going 4 months with only that one sale


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> Gertie,
> 
> I think it reads much better in your newer version.
> 
> Vicki


Thanks, Vicki. I really didn't have to change much, just used your suggestions for how it should read. Also, I thought after some of the other comments, I should eliminate the idea of a second man in the picture.

I'll upload that and the new cover after I fix up the opening.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's a new post! http://booknotselling.blogspot.com/2011/07/tuggers-down.html

Vicki


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Based on everyone's comments, I reworked the blurb for Listen to Your Heart.
> 
> Here is the old one.
> 
> ...


I think that's close, but not quite there. It was good until the "Can she survive..." line. "survive" implies that she might be killed. I'm guessing here, but I assume that's not the case. The 'seduced by" leads me to believe that she starts doing things that may be against her nature and she's being changed. Is it perhaps a case of "Can she live among them without becoming tainted" kind of a struggle? Or is it really life and death?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

vrabinec said:


> I think that's close, but not quite there. It was good until the "Can she survive..." line. "survive" implies that she might be killed. I'm guessing here, but I assume that's not the case. The 'seduced by" leads me to believe that she starts doing things that may be against her nature and she's being changed. Is it perhaps a case of "Can she live among them without becoming tainted" kind of a struggle? Or is it really life and death?


A little bit of both, actually, but more along the lines of seduction. I like that. I'll change it to seduce. It's really more of what I want to convey.

See, you guys are understanding my book better than I am.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

I want to thank those who've made helpful suggestions about the cover and description of _Tugger's Down_. I've reworked the description (but don't know if it's any better) and will get back into working on the cover tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tommie Lyn said:


> I want to thank those who've made helpful suggestions about the cover and description of _Tugger's Down_. I've reworked the description (but don't know if it's any better) and will get back into working on the cover tonight.


Go ahead and post the new blurb here. I'm still getting good feedback on mine and my new cover.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Go ahead and post the new blurb here. I'm still getting good feedback on mine and my new cover.


Thanks for the suggestion.

Okay, here goes....

New blurb:

When Olivia, a pregnant teen, and her cousin Tiffani play with a ouija board, they unwittingly unleash an evil which costs Olivia her life and threatens her unborn son Tucker.

At the age of three, with his health deteriorating, Tucker is taken to live with his aunt Regina in Pensacola.

Lacey and Porter, university students in Pensacola, are caught up in the threat to Tucker and risk their own lives in the hope of saving him.

New cover:


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Tommie, let me ask you some questions to see if I can help you improve your blurb. Go ahead and answer, even if you feel it gives away some of the plot, but if it's a spoiler just say *spoiler* before you answer so I know.

1. How do the university students meet the little boy? (Usually little boys don't hang out on campus.)

2. How does Olivia die? (I know the demon kills her, but how?)

3. What is the major threat to Tucker? (Death? Being taken over by a demon?)

4. What is the demon's motivation? (Wants to rule the world? Get souls?)

5. Is Tucker special in some way?  (Other than having a demon after him?)

6. What is going on during the climax of the book?

Just trying to get a feeling for the book so I can help with the blurb.

Vicki


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Victorine, I've answered your questions, but it may give you more of an idea about the story if you read this review in the Scranton Examiner:

http://www.examiner.com/book-in-scranton/book-review-tugger-s-down-by-tommie-lyn

** Spoiler Alert **

1. How do the university students meet the little boy? Porter invites Lacey to his father's birthday party, and Tugger is there with his nanny. (His aunt Regina is married to Porter's brother, Danny.)

2. How does Olivia die? When the demon enters her body to possess it, he switches his attention to Tugger when he realizes she is pregnant. But his presence in her body and his struggle with Tugger puts Olivia into a seizure, she goes into labor, and she subsequently dies. Her doctor tells her mother that he doesn't understand why they lost her.

3. What is the major threat to Tucker? Tugger is repeatedly attacked by the demon, and he retreats from life, stays focused on his inner world, lying in a fetal position, never learns to walk or talk, and his physical health is thereby weakened.

4. What is the demon's motivation? To gain control over souls. And he's done this before.

5. Is Tucker special in some way? He is a direct descendant of a woman involved in the Salem witch trials in the 1690s.

6. What is going on during the climax of the book? Away from the proximity of the demon and therefore not under attack, Tugger begins to come out of his self-imposed isolation and begins to relate to the world...and he makes a special connection to Lacey. She comes to Regina's house to visit him, and while she's there, Tugger's cousin Heather, who the demon has now possessed, comes to Regina's to allow the demon access to Tugger, because the demon is now obsessed with possessing the boy. The demon, using Heather's body, wreaks havoc, injures Tugger's nanny, breaks Porter's arm, and Porter shoots Heather, ending the threat.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to help me. I appreciate it!

Here's a new rendition of the cover, without the demon face or eyes, without the cross, and without the handwriting font....is it getting better?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for answering my questions! This is helping. Who is the main character in the book? Whose point of view are we in the most? I think this might be the crux of the issue with the blurb. I feel like I'm bouncing between characters and not getting a real sense of whose head we're in while reading.

Vicki

PS, Is it Tucker or Tugger? I noticed you answered Tugger on one of the questions, and the title is Tugger's Down, but in the blurb you say Tucker.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Victorine said:


> Thanks for answering my questions! This is helping. Who is the main character in the book? Whose point of view are we in the most? I think this might be the crux of the issue with the blurb. I feel like I'm bouncing between characters and not getting a real sense of whose head we're in while reading.
> 
> Vicki


There are four main POV characters...Tugger, the demon, Lacey and Porter.



> PS, Is it Tucker or Tugger? I noticed you answered Tugger on one of the questions, and the title is Tugger's Down, but in the blurb you say Tucker.


His name is Tucker, but when he finally begins to talk, he can't talk plain and pronounces it Tugger. And I can't help it, the little fellow is so dear to my heart now, that's how I think of him. But in the blurb, yes, I do use his official name, Tucker, because the reader doesn't yet know about "Tugger." (Hmmm....just had a thought....he _does_ tug at my heart, such a brave little fellow...so Tugger fits on a number of levels.)


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds interesting, very unique way to write a character.  I am sure you will have great success.


And so many good points in this thread.  Thanks all


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Just thinking here, but if it were me, I would write the blurb from each MC's point of view, and see which one I liked the best. It might be interesting to try to write the book blurb from the Demon's point of view.

Vicki


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Victorine said:


> Just thinking here, but if it were me, I would write the blurb from each MC's point of view, and see which one I liked the best. It might be interesting to try to write the book blurb from the Demon's point of view.
> 
> Vicki


Wow! A suggestion which never would have occurred to me! All right, I'll try it and post them. Thanks, Victorine!


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

gregoryblackman said:


> Sounds interesting, very unique way to write a character. I am sure you will have great success.
> 
> And so many good points in this thread. Thanks all


Thanks for your comment, Gregory.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Is there a reason why you took out the Demon's eyes? First, they filled up the top portion of the cover. Second, having them look down on the boy was very compelling. Something evil is watching him.

I like Vicki's suggestion of writing the blurb from each character's pov to see which works best.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is there a reason why you took out the Demon's eyes? First, they filled up the top portion of the cover. Second, having them look down on the boy was very compelling. Something evil is watching him.
> 
> I like Vicki's suggestion of writing the blurb from each character's pov to see which works best.


Several people didn't like the demon on the cover, so I took it off.

And I like Vicki's suggestion, too. Now, it's just a matter of getting into character so I can write those blurbs...I'll put them up here as soon as I get them done.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Tommie Lyn said:


> There are four main POV characters...Tugger, the demon, Lacey and Porter.
> 
> His name is Tucker, but when he finally begins to talk, he can't talk plain and pronounces it Tugger. And I can't help it, the little fellow is so dear to my heart now, that's how I think of him. But in the blurb, yes, I do use his official name, Tucker, because the reader doesn't yet know about "Tugger." (Hmmm....just had a thought....he _does_ tug at my heart, such a brave little fellow...so Tugger fits on a number of levels.)


But having more than one PoV character doesn't mean they're all the main character.

Which one is the Main Character?

Bouncing around in a blurb like that, imo, just doesn't work so the suggestion to try different ones, if you can't decide that one of them is the main character, would help. And if you can figure out the moment when things change for them to focus on, I think it would help.

Your blurb shows no (or very little) danger or tension.

Personally, I liked the demon face in the corner and the light coming in through the door.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

JRTomlin said:


> But having more than one PoV character doesn't mean they're all the main character.
> 
> Which one is the Main Character?


I have other important POV characters as well, but of those four, it's almost as if they share the role of Main Character.



> Bouncing around in a blurb like that, imo, just doesn't work so the suggestion to try different ones, if you can't decide that one of them is the main character, would help. And if you can figure out the moment when things change for them to focus on, I think it would help.


The reason that blurb developed as it did was because I was very limited in the description I could provide on one site, and the blurb ended up getting chopped to pieces. And then, for the sake of consistency, I used it everywhere. If I could just develop a powerful log line, I'd be much happier with it than a full description, I think.



> Personally, I liked the demon face in the corner and the light coming in through the door.


Thanks. I may revisit that option, if it appears it will be helpful.

Anyway....back to work trying the blurb from the different POVs.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

I've come up with something which may (or may not) be the basis of a workable blurb:

_A pregnant teen with a ouija board...
An entity with evil intentions...
A endangered boy with no help in sight...
A girl with a good heart...
A young man with a past...
And an upheaval of danger with terrifying consequences...
Tugger's Down._


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tommie Lyn said:


> I've come up with something which may (or may not) be the basis of a workable blurb:
> 
> _A pregnant teen with a ouija board...
> An entity with evil intentions...
> ...


Not a bad starting point. It's still spread pretty thin.

I'm thinking maybe Olivia's pov because that's where it started. Too lazy to look up the second girl's name.

When Olivia starts playing with the Ouija Board, she has no idea of the path she is opening up to evil or how this evil entity will affect her unborn child far into the future.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Not a bad starting point. It's still spread pretty thin.


Thanks, I'll keep working on it.



> I'm thinking maybe Olivia's pov because that's where it started. Too lazy to look up the second girl's name.
> 
> When Olivia starts playing with the Ouija Board, she has no idea of the path she is opening up to evil or how this evil entity will affect her unborn child far into the future.


The only problem with using Olivia is that she dies on page 6 (which is the reason I didn't name her in the original blurb). So I don't know if she should be prominent (and named) in the blurb.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree, I wouldn't make Olivia the main focus of the blurb.

I'm also not a fan of the short sentences that don't really tell me the plot of the story. From what I've read, the main conflict is with the demon wanting to get Tucker's soul. I'd try to focus the blurb on that.

Vicki


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Victorine said:


> From what I've read, the main conflict is with the demon wanting to get Tucker's soul.


Actually, the original cover displays the essence of that part of the plot. The basis of the problem was the ouija board...which is the base Tugger is standing on. Tugger has spent his short life in a dark, hopeless state (the dark room he's in) inhabited by the evil entity who is barely visible in the darkness. But something, someone (Lacey) has opened the door and allowed light to come into Tugger's life...offering him an escape from his circumstances. As my sister said, the cover is too literal.

Anyway, on to the blurb. Here's another basis I might work from which focuses on Tugger and the entity:

Tucker Farnsworth has something an evil entity wants...his soul. And even before he was born, Tucker was under assault. Can anyone save Tucker?

Do you suppose that's something that has possibilities as a starting point?


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for taking the time out to give some guidance on Boogaloos. All the comments are most welcome. They all were informative and I've taken them very seriously. Now to start some fixing!  

Thanks again, Vicki for doing this. It's been a tremendous help for me.

Doug


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tommie Lyn said:


> Actually, the original cover displays the essence of that part of the plot. The basis of the problem was the ouija board...which is the base Tugger is standing on. Tugger has spent his short life in a dark, hopeless state (the dark room he's in) inhabited by the evil entity who is barely visible in the darkness. But something, someone (Lacey) has opened the door and allowed light to come into Tugger's life...offering him an escape from his circumstances. As my sister said, the cover is too literal.
> 
> Anyway, on to the blurb. Here's another basis I might work from which focuses on Tugger and the entity:
> 
> ...


Yes, definite possibilities. Also, what you said in the first paragraph is good, too.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks, Gertie.

This morning, I checked the blog and found a comment I'd missed last night (thanks for the comment, Jeanne!). And I think the suggestion covers all the bases, hits the high points the blurb should cover. So I made some adjustments, and here it is....what do you think of it?


Tucker: An evil entity summoned through a Ouija board killed his mother. Now it wants him.

Lacy and Porter: Two college students who each thought their future was all mapped out. Until they met each other.

These three lives are about to collide. And what happens when they meet will change them forever.


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

I read the newest posts for my review. Thank you all. And Fred, your critique is more than helpful. Thank you for taking the time to review so much.  I appreciate it immensely.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tommie Lyn said:


> Thanks, Gertie.
> 
> This morning, I checked the blog and found a comment I'd missed last night (thanks for the comment, Jeanne!). And I think the suggestion covers all the bases, hits the high points the blurb should cover. So I made some adjustments, and here it is....what do you think of it?
> 
> ...


I think it needs to be in paragraph form and I think you need to say something about Tucker's age and why or how Lacey and Porter come into his life.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks, Gertie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tommie Lyn said:


> Thanks, Gertie.


I hope I'm helping and not being too picky.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Everyone's feedback is helpful. It makes me back up and look at things from a different angle.   So, thanks.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's a new book up for critique. Badwater: http://booknotselling.blogspot.com/2011/07/author-toni-dwiggins-genre-thriller-how.html

Vicki


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Vicki, I really appreciate the opportunity to get valuable feedback. 

There have been very insightful critiques--thanks to all who commented.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ToniD said:


> Vicki, I really appreciate the opportunity to get valuable feedback.
> 
> There have been very insightful critiques--thanks to all who commented.


June and July sales are usually slower. You'll probably pick up in August. I've been published for two years and find that to be the case, although it's still kind of depressing. Have you done any marketing?


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Gertie for the warning about June/July sales. I can definitely confirm that July sales are slower than June's.  

I've done the usual: gotten a few reviews, interviews, guest posts on blogs. I can't tell what works, what doesn't, and so I'll continue to do the promo but try to limit the time I put into it. Hard to do...hunting reviewers is like eating potato chips. chomp.


----------



## Samuel Thews (Jul 12, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> June and July sales are usually slower.


Thus I guess not the best time to launch one's book and hope for some early sales  Oops.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Samuel Thews said:


> Thus I guess not the best time to launch one's book and hope for some early sales  Oops.


Whatever sales you garner now will be more than you would have if you'd waited. Just keep your expectations low for June & July. Think of it as building an audience for the big pre Christmas jump.

Start marketing.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Blogger seems to have eaten my post about Badwater, but I was wise enough (for once) to copy it to the clipboard. I'll paste it here in case it is otherwise lost forever.

I actually own Badwater, although I haven't yet read beyond the first few pages. I thought the opening was smooth and professional, which is why I upgraded my sample a couple of weeks ago. It gives the right balance of character, setting, and problem for an opening. I'm very stingy about my praise about openings and this one earned it. I also think the cover is great. I write in this same genre, and I'd be pleased to have that cover representing one of my own books.

I also disagree with the POV lapse comment. Cassie can tell that he doesn't notice because he hasn't looked up yet, otherwise Walter would be studying the odd figure instead of completing the mundane task of stowing his donut. You could say, "I noticed..." but that would be an unnecessary filter. This is what I would call a hot POV, which is perfect for a thriller.

The problems I see have nothing to do with the quality of the product, just the sales approach, which is easily fixed. "Forensic Geology Series" sounds clinical and scientific. Boring. It needs something more...well, thrilling. Something like "The Hot Zone Mysteries." Don't make it sound like a class you take to get your general science credits out of the way.

Second, you need to nail that hook. You need another iteration or two before this is half as compelling as the opening pages of the actual book. Remember what worked in your opening, and try to duplicate it. Mystery, danger, character, scope. Once you've got it, I'd start with that, then move into your endorsing quotes. Finally, the formatting of your product description looks wacky on my computer.

Again, there's nothing wrong with the book itself. I'd be surprised if it doesn't eventually sell thousands of copies.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

It worked the second time, so I got my post onto Vicki's site after all. Toni, what about a different author photo on your Amazon page? You look friendly and open, like I'm on a hike with you on a gorgeous day in a safe, easy location. I've just taken your picture and we'll have a little picnic before hiking back down to our car. There isn't a cloud in the sky or anything that could go wrong. Given your genre, maybe something that either raises a question, has a noire/serious flavor, or gives the author a bit of a mysterious aura might work better.

Just a thought.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Michael, the fact that you think the opener works means a lot.  I've redone it a zillion times or so, and I was shooting for that balance of character, setting, and introducing a problem. You just made my day.

Re the series title: I was hoping to attract the readers who like forensic msytery/thrillers. But yeah, it isn't exciting. I certainly do want to attract readers beyond those who are science nerds--or who need those class credits   . I rather like the "Hot Zone Mysteries," but other books in the series won't be concerned with radiation. I'll try to come up with something that has the Hot Zone feel, that is inclusive of other themes (book 2 has a volcano; book 3 an undersea experiment gone wrong). 

As for the hook... I hear you. Needs more than tweaking. Back to work on that. Writing blurbs for me is harder than writing the book. But if a browser doesn't get past the blurb, that's all she wrote. 

Don't know why the product description formatting is off, but since I'm going to redo the description, I hope I can fix it.

Ah, just saw your second post (I'll leave my reply here and also post it on the blog): I see your point about my author photo. Either switch to writing happy hiking guides, or get a new pic to match BADWATER. 

Thanks Michael for commenting on all aspects of this. Very very useful.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

MichaelWallace said:


> I also disagree with the POV lapse comment. Cassie can tell that he doesn't notice because he hasn't looked up yet, otherwise Walter would be studying the odd figure instead of completing the mundane task of stowing his donut. You could say, "I noticed..." but that would be an unnecessary filter. This is what I would call a hot POV, which is perfect for a thriller.


I know what you're saying and I've had this discussion in the past with published authors who are quite successful and they side with you that saying something like that is perfectly fine. I'm in the minority here, so take this with a grain of salt. My suggestion isn't to say "I noticed", but rather to leave that out altogether and simply allow the reader to make the assumption from the narrative which tells the reader he's stowing the donuts and excludes any mention of him having noticed the figure. Strengthen that aspect and let the reader make the assumption that he hasn't noticed yet.

It's one thing to tell the reader "He'd had a hard life" because there can be a safe assumption that the POV character can know this from prior conversations etc...But telling the reader that the POV character is watching a figure and looking, apparently with some effort at the figure to make out details, and then following that sentence immediately with "he hadn't noticed yet" is jarring to me when I'm reading it. I want to know how the heck she can know that he didn't glance up while she was concentrating on the suspicious figure. It's not like knowing what he's wearing because she could have easily seen that before. Here we have two specific actions that seem incompatible. One, she was conentrating on the figure. And a second, she was concentrating on her parter enough to know that he hadn't noticed the figure.

I know it's subtle, and nit picky, but I think it's fair to bring it up to the auther and let her make the decision as to whether or not letting the reader know that the partner hadn't noticed yet is worth that little jolt it gave me when I read it.

But, again, I'm in the minority on this.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

vrabinec, I appreciate your POV on this. (sorry, couldn't help myself)

I really do welcome all comments, and nitpicks are valuable. I mean, the small things, the subtleties, do make a difference. I'll likely stick with Cassie making the observation that Walter hadn't noticed, in part because the issue of noticing what's odd about the figure is key to the scene. Also, she's assuming that if Walter had noticed the oddness of the figure, Walter would have said something about it. And I realize that's getting into a lot of assumptions.

But I do get the point you're making, and thank you for bringing it up. I'll likely give the opener another cold read and see what I think.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Personally, if it were me sitting there watching a figure in one of those suits, I think I wouldn't notice an odd gait, I'd notice the guy looked more like a space man or something. Those suits don't exactly hide well in silhouette form, even from a long way away.

So for me, I might wonder what the guy had on his head or something, not why he's walking funny.

Just my opinion!  

Vicki


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Vicki, you are too sharp-eyed!  

I struggled with the believability of this--that Cassie and Walter could not tell that the man was wearing a hazmat suit until he got closer. I used the darkness of night and the distance to make my case. I actually went outside on a dark night with a friend and watched him walk my way at a distance. There was a point at which I could tell there was somebody there--a "figure"--but nothing else was discernible.

Still, you're right, a hazmat suit is bulky and baggy and perhaps would show up. (should have had my friend wear a hazmat suit)

I've been told by people who've worn hazmat that it does make their gait a bit awkward.

Anyway, perhaps I can add something to Cassie's words/thoughts to make the point that the guy is very far away, at first, and far from the floodlights.

Thanks.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post, Alain Gomez: The Eclectic Mix: http://bit.ly/pdofFc

I would love your opinion on this!

Thanks so much for helping out, everyone. You all rock!

Vicki


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

ToniD said:


> vrabinec, I appreciate your POV on this. (sorry, couldn't help myself)
> 
> I really do welcome all comments, and nitpicks are valuable. I mean, the small things, the subtleties, do make a difference. I'll likely stick with Cassie making the observation that Walter hadn't noticed, in part because the issue of noticing what's odd about the figure is key to the scene. Also, she's assuming that if Walter had noticed the oddness of the figure, Walter would have said something about it. And I realize that's getting into a lot of assumptions.
> 
> But I do get the point you're making, and thank you for bringing it up. I'll likely give the opener another cold read and see what I think.


I think you handled the POV very well and vrabinec's comments are pretty much spot on imo. 

I really think that in combination with the more exciting novel title, the somewhat bland series title actually works well (and I realise I'm in the minority here). The series title almost works as a subtitle and gives a very specific subgenre. I think it might help readers with that sort of interest find your novel.

If I were you, since you're getting pretty decent sales for the summer and just out, I'd hold off on changing what may be working. Improve the blurb and I think you already have a winner.

Edit: As an example all my historical novels have the rather bland subtitle, a novel of Scotland, but you'd be surprised the number of people who tell me that's what made them take a look. Just something to think about.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Thanks JR for the thoughts. Interesting take on the series title; I do want to highlight the forensic geology aspect, because that's the thread that carries through the series. And very interesting about your Scotland subtitle--thanks for giving me that example. 

The blurb is at the top of my to-do list!

The comments from you and others are priceless.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented on Alain's short story collection.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Rumor that won't go away: John Locke will soon be submitting some of his books to Vicki's new "why your book's not selling" service...  ROTFLMAO


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post, Lesson One, Revolution!

http://booknotselling.blogspot.com/2011/07/lesson-one-revolution.html

I'd love to hear your comments!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I left a comment. 

I'm really enjoying reading all the submissions and the comments. It helps me, as well. It looks like most of us are weak cover designers at best and maybe we should pony up the money for a decent designer.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much, Gertie. What really makes this blog helpful is everyone who is participating. I'm learning a lot too!

Vicki


----------



## Vicki Keire (Dec 17, 2010)

Just left my first reply! And I agree w/ Gertie- I'm in desperate need of a good cover artist!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Sent an email, hoping to hear back


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Got your email Gregory! I've got submissions to last me about a month, so I will email you when it's up in a month!

Thanks so much,

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post: Pet Psychic Diaries - http://bit.ly/riJkeH

I'd love your opinion!

Vicki


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Vicki!!  I'm excited to get help.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I've got submissions to last me about a month


Holy crap


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Vrabinec,  thank you so much for your comments.  They were really helpful.  I think I know what I need to do now.  

Thank you to all who took the time.  It is much appreciated.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I posted some advice for you on Vicki's site, Jeanne.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeanne, I left a quick post for you.

Kudus, Victorine, for a fabulous idea.  You're doing a great job with it!  Just one more reason I love indie authors.  Always willing to help others!


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Vicki Keire said:


> Just left my first reply! And I agree w/ Gertie- I'm in desperate need of a good cover artist!


I would definitely recommend Claudia http://phatpuppyart.com/p580158177 I really enjoyed working with her, and I smile every time I look at the cover art she did for me. 
(That link should show a whole bunch of covers she has done.)
Cidney


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you Craig!!  I will be getting in touch with you this week to talk to you about your great advice.  Many thanks!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New Post: Not Everything Brainless is Dead: http://bit.ly/ondZ21

Thanks for the comments!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> New Post: Not Everything Brainless is Dead: http://bit.ly/ondZ21
> 
> Thanks for the comments!
> 
> Vicki


I posted my comment. Hope it helps.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post, Dangerous Bedfellows: http://bit.ly/nAKZua

What do you guys think?

Vicki

Edit - Here's the blurb: Damaged goods. That's one way to describe Jackie Bertoni. Survivor is another after the traumatic childhood she endured at the hands of her father in Italy. With the help of the American filmmaker her boyfriend sold her to for a week of sexual pleasure, she is able to fulfill her lifelong dream to escape to America. Life is good to her in the land of the free. She becomes a successful movie producer. Sixteen years slip by before the big betrayal when Jackie knows she'll never be free-never whole-able to trust another man until she gets even.


----------



## Sara Pierce (May 15, 2011)

So are you posting a book a day? Perhaps if you put a small blurb here on KB of each new book you "release" on the blog, it might entice newbies to the thread to head over there to check the story out?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ladyeclectic said:


> So are you posting a book a day? Perhaps if you put a small blurb here on KB of each new book you "release" on the blog, it might entice newbies to the thread to head over there to check the story out?


Great idea! I'll start doing that! 

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented on the latest. 

I'll be on vacation from the 23rd to the 31st so I don't know how often I'll be able to comment. I hope to take some of the travel time to work on the opening of Listen to Your Heart based on the comments I received.


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

A great big thank you to Vicki and all of you commenting on my book. All comments are greatly appreciated. Now I need to get to work on fixing the problems with the book.

Thanks again everyone.

Debra


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Being new to publishing, I'm not in much position to offer much advice as a writer - but I can give my opinions as a reader. 

Is this an in-house thing, or can I share this blog on Google+ - more feedback might be nice, but I wanted to ask if it's okay first.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, go ahead and share the blog with everyone. I'd love some reader feedback as well.

Thanks, guys, for spreading the word!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post, Scryer's Gulch Episodes 1-10: http://bit.ly/oqMo1y

Product Description:

Brave and beautiful young Treasury agent Annabelle Duniway is sent undercover to the wide-open mining town of Scryer's Gulch to track down the villain poisoning the magic-boosting ore known as hermetauxite. If she doesn't succeed, this unscrupulous evildoer may take over the world!

Is it the brilliant and handsome son of the mayor? Or the ruthless mine owner? How about his gold-digging wife? Or worse, could it be the rugged sheriff Annabelle yearns to trust with her mission--and maybe, her heart? The only one she can trust is her demon cat, Misi, even though he threatens to kill her at least once a day.

I'd love to hear your comments on it!

Vicki


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

I hope it's okay to post this, but I wanted to share the new cover I came up with for Dangerous Bedfellows. I changed my blurb as well after all of the helpful comments on Vicki's blog.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

FYI: The blurb Vickie got for Scryer's is wrong--not her fault, Amazon is just about refusing to replace the blurb either via KDP or Author Central. It's quite vexing. Here's the real one:

1875: The dawn of a magical new age of technology...no seriously, the technology's based on magic.

Wide-open, hard-scrabble mining town Scryer's Gulch is the greatest known deposit of hermetauxite, the ore that runs everything from clocks to trains to the new ethergraph system. But an unscrupulous spellcoder is poisoning the ore--twisting it for an unknown but undoubtedly evil purpose.

Beautiful magic wielder and secret Treasury Agent Annabelle Duniway and her captive demon servant Misi have come to the Gulch undercover--she as the new schoolteacher, he as her mean black cat. Their assignment: Find out who's corrupting the ore that increasingly runs the world, and why.

The first ten episodes of this fantasy western serial that's one part "Deadwood," one part "Wild, Wild West," one part "Dark Shadows" and altogether silly.

###

Thanks, Vickie!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Sure, Debra, it's fine to post the new cover here, although you might get more input if you start a new thread.

My two cents...I'm not sure what a little girl eating ice cream has to do with your book. I don't get "Thriller" or "Crime" from the picture. Maybe look at something a little darker?

Hope that helps.

Vicki

PS, Sorry about the wrong blurb, MeiLin, have you tried re-publishing it again with the new blurb? Maybe this time it will "take" so to speak.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Lee said:


> I hope it's okay to post this, but I wanted to share the new cover I came up with for Dangerous Bedfellows. I changed my blurb as well after all of the helpful comments on Vicki's blog.


I like the image on the original cover better. It was adult, sophisticated and provocative. What is this woman thinking about? Is she planning murder? Mayhem? Or a cozy little dinner for sixteen?

Meilin, when you upload a new blurb, be sure to click on "save and continue" and then you have to reset your pricing for UK & DE. Then click "save and publish" I just changed mine and had no problem.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Debra,

I don't think the girl eating ice cream works.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Debra: Sorry, but that's far worse than what you had. 

My blurb: It was set correctly in Author Central and KDP. Customer service said it was a definite tech glitch and they were on it. Here's hopin'.


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the comments about my new cover. I think I had the book in the wrong genre before. You have to actually read the book to get the new cover. But, if you don't think it works I guess it's back to the drawing board. My main character, Jackie was sexually abused by her father as a child. It takes a long time for her to figure out what love really means. Basically, she grows into a screwed up woman who finally gets revenge on the men responsible.


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Debra,
Just a thought: the ice cream cover doesn't say "this girl grows into a strong woman who gets revenge." If that is your MC's destiny, I would definitely use something tougher that somehow gives us the hint that she is someone who triumphs over her past.

Best wishes on your image search (since it sounds like you are off and searching again.) I know how tired the eyeballs can get when searching images. I think I looked through 3200 or so . . . 
Cidney


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New Post: Dead Men Don't Cry: http://bit.ly/pLVyG1

Here's the description:

A desperate band of anti-terrorists risk their sanity to avert a catastrophe.

A mother confronts her past to save her child from aliens.

A sentient computer must choose between loyalty to humans and justice for her own kind.

From electronic ghosts to minds that travel through time, this collection is a fascinating exploration of an endless universe. Dead Men Don't Cry contains ten short stories from award winning author Nancy Fulda.

48,000 words or about 211 pages


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented on this one, but I just realized I didn't say anything about the title. None of the titles scream scifi except maybe the last one. I think it was A New Sunrise. That comes closest.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Fantastic comments, everyone. I didn't even think of the title not going with the genre, but you all are totally right. I would change it to something more sci-fi.

Great catch, Craig!

Vicki


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Just left a comment on the blog.

I'm out of town for a few weeks and get the computer sporadically, so must apologize for my sporadic comments.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just got back from the library and saw an anthology/collection. I thought it might be something we should think about for our covers. It was called

Baker's Dozen

13 short novels of espionage.

I couldn't find it on Amazon, but I did find it on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/13-SHORT-ESPIONAGE-NOVELS-BOOK-BAKERS-DOZEN-UNABRIDGED-/350124833831

Interestingly, Baker's Dozen is very small and difficult to read. I hardly noticed it on the physical book. The emphasis isn't even on the very well-known authors. The subtitle is given the most prominent position on the cover. This is a professionally designed cover.

I thought it might be a direction to explore for those of us publishing anthologies with a listing of the story titles prominently displayed in place of the author's names on the Baker's Dozen cover.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post today! Bloom's Desk: http://bit.ly/nP2DpO

It's a horror novel. Here's the description:

Following several years of teaching abroad, Glen Davis and his wife Christine have settled into a comfortable life in Northern California. Glen enjoys teaching at a local high school. Christine is studying at community college.
Then the voices start in Glen's head...
A long-dead serial killer named Robert Bloom has chosen Glen as the one to continue his deadly hobby. Now the young teacher must choose between saving himself or those around him.

I'd love some of your comments!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm going on vacation and my participation will be spotty for the next week. Hope you guys keep this going. It's a great thread.


----------



## Carmellitas_pen_has_power (May 24, 2011)

I think the book cover needs a little bit of contradiciton to it just as the story has.  I would love to see the apple on the front stabbed by a bloody knife and perhaps the shadows of some erry looking eyes in the background.  Currently, it looks like a book about teaching and the title doesn' t lend any indication to the story so the cover has to be the indicator.  

Definitely crop it out to just include the front cover.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been commenting when I think I might have something beneficial to say, but Vicki's assessments are pretty much on the ball.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! I'm glad the blog is helpful. I love reading all of your comments too.

Vicki


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Left a comment on your blog, and just downloaded a sample of this book. I'm intrigued.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Thanks, everyone! I'm glad the blog is helpful. I love reading all of your comments too.
> 
> Vicki


Any word on when John Locke will be doing a segment with you?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Any word on when John Locke will be doing a segment with you?


Ha ha, yeah, I think he's up in a few days. Keep checking back!! 

Vicki


----------



## Gail M Baugniet (Apr 12, 2011)

Victorine, I continue to read your blog comments and suggestions on book contents and covers. Your assessments are very much on target and helpful for the author in the spotlight as well as those reading your posts. Blogspot and/or Google still ban me from commenting on your blog site but until now I didn't think to add my two cents worth here.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Thanks, everyone! I'm glad the blog is helpful. I love reading all of your comments too.
> 
> Vicki


I agree this is a useful tool, and you're an angel for doing this. If you're ever running a MS through CC and need an extra pair of eyes, you let me know and I'll give you some crits. I think you're earned them.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post up this evening, Silver Snakes: http://bit.ly/oqWaSp

Here's the description:

Silver Snakes is an anthology of four short stories by Christian Dabnor:

Silver Snakes, a slipstream love story, appears in three distinct narrative forms, each exploring the key theme of the story - memory.
Captain Smith and the Numbers Game - The marketing department are unsatisfied with sales of ace fighter pilot Captain Smith's merchandise and take drastic action.
The Folly - A shy, unextraordinary woman finds herself unexpectedly the focus of a charming young man, who extends to her a terrifying, but inevitable sounding proposition.
The Expendable Mr.Skimble - Unknowingly, Mr.Skimble has been living a lie, victim of a gross, and politically embarassing, bureaucratic error.

I'd love your opinions!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

vrabinec said:


> I agree this is a useful tool, and you're an angel for doing this. If you're ever running a MS through CC and need an extra pair of eyes, you let me know and I'll give you some crits. I think you're earned them.


Thanks, Fred! 

Vicki


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Although I've never commented on the snippets before, I have been reading them. But, since I submitted my book for critique, I figure I should give back. I have to comment here though, because I can never get through on blogs no matter which profile I choose.

I'm also hesitant to give critiques because my own work isn't selling very well, so what do I know? However, I agree with Vicki's comments and would add that I thought that brief section had too many adjectives. Every noun has one or two, which could get very annoying if the rest of the stories are like that. Try using more descriptive nouns instead.

Joyce


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Although I've never commented on the snippets before, I have been reading them. But, since I submitted my book for critique, I figure I should give back. I have to comment here though, because I can never get through on blogs no matter which profile I choose.
> 
> I'm also hesitant to give critiques because my own work isn't selling very well, so what do I know? However, I agree with Vicki's comments and would add that I thought that brief section had too many adjectives. Every noun has one or two, which could get very annoying if the rest of the stories are like that. Try using more descriptive nouns instead.
> 
> Joyce


My friend Arlene and I had the same problem with signing in. Apparently, if you uncheck the box that keeps you signed in, and sign in each time, it allows you to post comments. Crazy Blogger.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post, 25 Delicious Meals in Under 30 Minutes: http://bit.ly/qh5JZA

Here's the blurb:

Non Fiction by Megan Sara Jones. A little book of 25 delicious recipes that are easily prepared in 30 minutes or less. Great meals in no time at all, using ingredients that are readily available.Good ideas for busy people.

Thanks for looking!

Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

The answer to this question for all of the books is because no one is aware they exist. Authors aren't effectively communicating about their work to readers, even those who are drumming the beat here, on Facebook, and on twitter. Obscurity crushes sales far more than a bad cover, a weak description, or a poor first page.

Yeah, definitely fix what you can fix, but half the problem is still the need for an out-of-the-box marketing strategy.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> The answer to this question for all of the books is because no one is aware they exist. Authors aren't effectively communicating about their work to readers, even those who are drumming the beat here, on Facebook, and on twitter. Obscurity crushes sales far more than a bad cover, a weak description, or a poor first page.


True, but if Amazon starts to show your book to people and the cover doesn't interest people, or the description doesn't interest them, they won't one-click. If they don't one-click Amazon will stop showing your book to people.

Since Amazon is really the powerhouse of advertising for us indies, I would try to get the cover, blurb, and writing as tight as you can get it so you can rock it when Amazon starts showing you off.

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post today, Anomaly by Thea Atkinson: http://bit.ly/ozowPB

Here's the blurb:

When a bunch of thugs turn J's pleasurable pub night into a trip to the Emergency room, they also set in motion a series of events that threaten J's sobriety and well-being. It is his penchant for self-destruction and self-medication, that propel J into the stormy waters of good Samaritanism and onto a journey of self-discovery that pits him against his friends, his family, and ultimately himself.

Anomaly is a psychological tale of hope that explores the duality in all of us. See how one week can change a person for a lifetime.

Come on over and give your opinion. It helps so much to have your comments!

Vicki


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Noooo! I don't like seeing Thea's name here. But I'll check out the post.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Your comments are right on the money, Moses. Thanks for giving your opinion!

Vicki


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Thea and Vicki,

I just left a comment. Sue me for being melodramatic!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha ha ha! Good suggestions, Suzanne! 

And what's wrong with a little melodrama? 

Vicki


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

My e-mail is on its way to you Vicki. Hope the link works. It's for A COVERT WAR. I'll be interested to hear what you have to say.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I got your email, Michael. It should go up in about a month, maybe a little less. I'll email you when it's "live."

Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Vicki et al for the great comments so far. Going to take some digesting, but I do hope I can make changes that will affect the sales in a positive way. As you can see from the comments, it's been a tough one to market for me despite some really great reviews


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Hi Thea and Vicki,
> 
> I just left a comment. Sue me for being melodramatic!


I LOVE it. um... can I use it? grin. how much would you charge to grab that right off and paste it into my book's description. you nailed it!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I added some more comments... had so many this time I had to break them down into three posts... this time my focus was to help you with your blurb.

Hope it helps, Thea!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

A huge thank you to everyone who is helping with this. All of your suggestions are wonderful, and the perspectives from the different people who comment are great.

Here's a new post for you: Laying the Odds co-authored by JR Tomlin.

http://bit.ly/q6MbYJ

The blurb:

No gambler in all the Dukedoms is more cunning than Wrai. Forced to earn his living in taverns and gambling dens, he plays to win, even when it means loading the dice. He's put his life in jeopardy countless times, but now he faces a chance that may make his luck run out.

But some risks are too good to refuse. Determined to gain an inheritance, Wrai steals a pendant from the father who rejected him, unaware of the deadly magick locked within. Soon the pendant is out his hands, and Wrai finds himself in a race against time. Can he put things right? Or will his actions destroy the Dukedoms and mean the end of freedom?

Thanks for your comments!!

Vicki


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, I like this site, Victorine! I'm learning something new from all of the comments posted! I will try and pitch in my thoughts, as well.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with your thoughts. I may end up buying this book, eventually. I just finished Tomlin's book Freedom's Sword and thought it was great. Highly recommended if you like historical fiction.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting it, Vicki. The sales on that novel have been by far the weakest of any of my novels. 

Someone want to give me suggestions for a new cover? I NEED a new cover and don't have a single thought? I have looked and looked through the royalty-free sites and various other places and nothing at all has sparked an idea.

I suspect that the cover is killing sales. Other suggestions have a lot of validity but I think that is the biggie.

And thanks, Michael!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Can you give me some idea of the setting? I know about the gambling and time period, but does some of the book take place in a forest? Castle? Am I at all close?

Vicki


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

None at all is in a castle or a forest. 

Most of it is in a medieval city (Probably to be accurate it's closer to what we would consider renaissance but that's being nitpicky lol) and some of it the plains. There are several scenes in inns while they're traveling and another inn where he gambles. There is a horse race that is basically a steeplechase.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmm, well the medieval buildings don't look very mystical or magical. How about something more abstract, yet not as techie looking?

http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-252379-abstract-purple-smoke.php?st=dcb38b3
http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-9297647-smoke.php?st=dcb38b3

Or maybe focus on the pendant?

http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-12450007-buddha-amulet.php?st=5ac6413
http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-15607677-pentagram.php?st=5ac6413

Still brainstorming...

Vicki


----------



## JodyWallace (Mar 29, 2011)

Seems like something Thieves' World-y would work quite well for your cover? Problem is, that's probably a custom job and would hurt your bank acct.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

JodyWallace said:


> Seems like something Thieves' World-y would work quite well for your cover? Problem is, that's probably a custom job and would hurt your bank acct.


Yeah, and I'm not willing to spend a huge amount on a novel that isn't selling which is backwards since a good cover would, I'm convinced, give me decent sales on this. I mean I have to spend some but ... it's not going to be a big ticket item.

I hoped I'd find something somewhere kind of mysterious, sneaky looking, but nothing. And it is essential as we all agree, I think, for it to scream the right genre. Since this one evidently screams the WRONG genre... Yikes.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Hmm, well the medieval buildings don't look very mystical or magical. How about something more abstract, yet not as techie looking?
> 
> http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-252379-abstract-purple-smoke.php?st=dcb38b3
> http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-9297647-smoke.php?st=dcb38b3
> ...


I really appreciate it, Vicki! My brain appears to be broken on this.

My feeling is that none of those scream fantasy, although I could be easily wrong. If anyone feels one of those really says fantasy please say something.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Guy with cloak?

http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-8834653-sinister-monk.php?st=3895bda

Still looking...

Vicki


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Guy with cloak would be great but not _ugly_ guy with cloak.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha ha! Okay, here are some more ideas.

http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-2767494-man-wearing-black-hood.php?st=3895bda
http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-14555594-human-silhouette-in-tunnel-exit.php?st=7ce862b

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmm, I kind of like this one...

http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-3885137-witch.php?st=c7ae93a

Vicki


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Hmm, I kind of like this one...
> 
> http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-3885137-witch.php?st=c7ae93a
> 
> Vicki


I kind of like that but it looks like a female figure to me.

I like the silhouette in a tunnel one but the figure is kind of puzzling. What is he wearing?

I like this one too kind of but I'm afraid it might be too modern looking:

http://www.istockphoto.com/file_closeup.php?id=14556027


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, that one does look a bit modern looking.

I like this one too: http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-6005070-cowled-man-isolated.php?st=c7ae93a

I could photoshop the thing off his chest. It looks like a decal on a t-shirt. 

Vicki


----------



## JodyWallace (Mar 29, 2011)

I will say that searching on "sexy gambler" on istock didn't exactly get anything that would work for the book... *heh*


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Yes, that one does look a bit modern looking.
> 
> I like this one too: http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-6005070-cowled-man-isolated.php?st=c7ae93a
> 
> ...


Yeah, it does. 

That is the best of the lot. I have to agree with that. I'm not sure I'd change the cover to it though. It just isn't very appealing to me.

@Jody Wallace LOL Yeah, believe me I've turned up some weird search results even using 'medieval'. You'd be amazed what they think is medieval. 

Edit: Thanks for trying to help, Vicki. It just seems hard to find a good piece for it for some reason.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

What IF...

I had my graphics person isolate that rune thingie in the middle and changed the background? I kind of like the rune thingie. Thoughts please?

This cover has just been a nightmare to think of something.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

The rune does look a bit more fantasy, but having it repeated like that looks like a vortex or tornado. If your graphics person can isolate just the rune, maybe it would work. 

I know you want to love the cover, but if you find an image that gets the genre across and that others like and that sells the book, it might not be as important that you love it...know what I mean?

Vicki


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Victorine said:


> The rune does look a bit more fantasy, but having it repeated like that looks like a vortex or tornado. If your graphics person can isolate just the rune, maybe it would work.
> 
> I know you want to love the cover, but if you find an image that gets the genre across and that others like and that sells the book, it might not be as important that you love it...know what I mean?
> 
> Vicki


 I honestly don't think I have to love it, but so far I haven't seen something that gets the genre across that others like.

Or has there been something that you really like?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

What put me against the cowl guy (besides his big nose lol) is that it doesn't seem particularly fantasy looking to me.

I agree that the rune thingie would look kind of like a vortex but I think it would look like a magic vortex, so I'm still thinking that might be a way to go. Now whether it's a good idea or not or whether it would help sales...

God, I don't know.

Edit: What I really wanted was a _handsome_, sneaky-looking, medieval guy, but I have looked and looked and am still looking. So far, nada.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Gah, I think that came out all wrong.  I guess I'm just thinking of my cover, which I loved, but changed because others didn't love it...and I still like the new one but not as much as the old one. But it's selling better.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Gah, I think that came out all wrong.  I guess I'm just thinking of my cover, which I loved, but changed because others didn't love it...and I still like the new one but not as much as the old one. But it's selling better.


That's to some degree true of this cover. I don't love the cover, but I like it all right. It really didn't seem science fictiony to me but I was obviously wrong. So I'll change it because everyone else hates it. LOL

What frustrates me is that although I may not love my other covers (some I do and some I don't) is that at least knew I what to do with them or had an idea of what I thought would work.

I want your admiration on my reaction to the guy on your blog who told me I didn't know how to write but at least I have gumption enough to finish a novel.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> That's to some degree true of this cover. I don't love the cover, but I like it all right. It really didn't seem science fictiony to me but I was obviously wrong. So I'll change it because everyone else hates it. LOL
> 
> What frustrates me is that although I may not love my other covers (some I do and some I don't) is that at least knew I what to do with them or had an idea of what I thought would work.
> 
> I want your admiration on my reaction to the guy on your blog who told me I didn't know how to write but at least I have gumption enough to finish a novel.


I totally admire you for that!!  You were fantastic.

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Could your artist take your rune and do something like this with it?

http://www.istockphoto.com/file_closeup/?id=13985987&refnum=280040&source=sxchu04&source=sxchu04


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Could your artist take your rune and do something like this with it?
> 
> http://www.istockphoto.com/file_closeup/?id=13985987&refnum=280040&source=sxchu04&source=sxchu04


I'm not sure if he could do something like that, but I do like that. May something could be done with that? Would it be possible, do you think to make the edges eaten with fire? It would have to be cropped anyway since it's the wrong shape for a cover.

What do you think? I never know what can be done being basically a graphics dunce. 

Edit: And thanks. It did take a deep breath or two.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's what I was thinking...and this is very rough, I didn't add your names, and I'm not good at manipulating photos so I used vector graphics which isn't right for this...but it might give you an idea.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5985565854/

Vicki


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks! I think (or hope anyway) that he can do something with that. 

I really appreciate you going to all the trouble to find it.


----------



## JodyWallace (Mar 29, 2011)

The browns and golds instead of blues and silvers are more fantasy to me too. Something like that could def. work if your artist can manage it.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

What do you think of using a review in lieu of a blurb? I really feel this snippet from a librarything.com review is a great description:

From a Librarything.com review: 

"Wrai isn't a typical young, naive fantasy hero. He's fully grown with a daughter being raised by a friend. He's jaded, a gambler and a thief. He doesn't really care about the "good of mankind," he only wants to do what is good for himself and his daughter. Yet he's pulled into the fray when he steals a pendant that is full of powerful magick from his father."

I hate when someone uses a bunch of reviews but I feel that one can work well and I think that really describes the situation well.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Crenel said:


> I see a lot of istockphoto.com links, so I figured I'd mention: Don't limit yourself to iStockPhoto, in case you've been doing that. There are other large microstock sites out there, and considering that iStockPhoto has a reputation for being a hassle to be accepted into, many photographers and vector artists don't bother, even though they're producing very good work. The only two I bother uploading to now are Dreamstime and Shutterstock; both have very large libraries of images, many of which you will not find on iStockPhoto. (Resisting the habit to include affiliate links... )
> 
> For fantasy and science fiction, another approach is to use 3D graphics software to create the cover scene exactly the way you want it. (This is what I did for the new cover for _Journey to Yandol, and other stories_, which I rendered in Bryce.) There are _many_ free and low-cost objects and scenes out there, including people and animals, so it's not like a lot of time has to be sunk into modeling things; instead, you can just customize things that others have created. (As with stock photography, be sure to read and comply with the license terms.)


I use Dreamstime for the art for my historical novels. I think they're better for art than istockphoto which has pretty lousy art imo. I've never found anything that I liked at Shutterstock but it was just that they didn't have what I was looking for. Generally I find for medieval stuff Dreamstime is probably the best source but I check them all when I'm looking for something.

As far as being accepted at istock, if they stop taking my money now, I'd be a bit surprised.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa October 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Crenel said:


> I meant being accepted as a contributing photographer/artist. I tried a few times and gave up (but then, I could use improvement in my photo talents, which I don't have time to focus on [bad pun intended]).


Ah. Sorry. I only think of buying not making. I'm hopeless at that sort of thing. Unfortunately.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, I'm going in this direction. This is very much a rough and I don't like the font or the fire at the bottom. Those will go but it's the general idea. Suggestions?


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa October 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Crenel said:


> Minus the elements you already identified as not being kept, I think this is a great step in the right direction. The only thing that seems to be missing (to my eye) is some reference to gambling, which I think would help define the novel, i.e., set it apart from other fantasy/magic novels. It might be too "generic" (within the genre) at this point...?


That's why there were dice on the original which almost no one liked. I can't think of any way to add that element, but I would love to if anyone has a suggestion. Any thoughts on a good font?

Edit: I could just put the same sort of dice on this. It's a thought. Good or bad idea?


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa October 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I think you're on the right track, JR. I do think these colors are more suited for fantasy. I'm not a huge fan of the gambling being represented on the cover, it confuses the genre IMHO. But if you can get it to look good, maybe I'll eat my words. 

Vicki


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I think you're on the right track, JR. I do think these colors are more suited for fantasy. I'm not a huge fan of the gambling being represented on the cover, it confuses the genre IMHO. But if you can get it to look good, maybe I'll eat my words.
> 
> Vicki


I'm drawn to dice since they play dice in the novel but not cards. Dice games are much more traditional. Whether I can get it to look good or not is another question. I'm not sure that I can.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New Post! http://bit.ly/pwJnOg

For Every Action There Are Consequences

Description:

Pepper Bibeau's insurance investigations for a Wisconsin-based company sometimes involve a murder, but she never thought she would cause one.

Days before the 1968 Democratic Convention, Pepper arrives in Chicago to settle questionable medical claims for an elusive doctor. Her assignment also includes a background check on a life insurance beneficiary who admits to stabbing his wife.

When a close friend is killed, and Pepper is hospitalized after an unprovoked attack, a homicide detective decides someone wants to put a stop to her investigations. For her safety, he suggests she return to Wisconsin, but Pepper is determined to learn why her insurance investigation has stirred up a tragic chain of events. What she discovers are the devastating consequences of one person's greed that she must expose before someone stops her, permanently.

**Book printed in 12-font size for easy reading**


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So frustrating. The IE on the computer I'm using at my Dad's won't let me click on links not even to youtube or Amazon and it can't even find KDP. I'm lucky I can get into KB. I'll be home on Sunday night and I'll get back in the swing of things on Monday. 

Otherwise, it's been a great vacation.

Carry on.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

No problem, Gertie! Enjoy your vacation! I always love to read your comments, but I understand vacation stuff. 

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New Post! http://bit.ly/qOiGWr

The Book of the Nine Ides

After spending four years in a juvenile psychiatric facility, Ashley Minden, a sixteen-year-old gender dysphoric, has been released back into her family's custody. While the transition to home life and high school would be difficult for any teenager, Ashley has the added burden of being a conduit of Qualkhoikhom, a mad god, who gives her the eyes to see a terrifying, hidden world. Now, Ashley must either find a way to escape Qualkhoikhom and live a normal life, or succumb to her delirium, becoming the mad god's final sacrifice.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts!

Vicki


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Victorine said:


> New Post! http://bit.ly/qOiGWr
> 
> The Book of the Nine Ides
> 
> ...


Comment left. As usual, there's some good advice.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa October 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I started a blog for authors to get input on why people think their book isn't selling well.
> 
> Pop on over and take a peek!
> 
> ...


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post, The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs: http://bit.ly/qKLoML

Here's the blurb:

A small town in Southeast Texas undergoes a remarkable series of changes when a couple of out-of-towners move in and open a tea shop in a rundown building. Everyone in Magnolia Springs is soon abuzz about the proprietors of the New Castle Gift Shop as it becomes apparent that something is unsettling about Mr. and Mrs. Aliger. A power company lineman, a police sergeant and a number of otherwise mild-mannered, country-fried characters try their hands at interpreting the strange actions and unusual behavior of their new neighbors.

Things become curiouser and curiouser as the Aligers set up shop and begin making their rounds amongst the locals. Just why have they come to Magnolia Springs and what is on their hidden agenda? Could it be that the fate of the entire world might lie in the hands of a few unsuspecting souls in a sleepy little Texas Town?

Thanks for taking a peek at it!

Vicki


----------



## JodyWallace (Mar 29, 2011)

Just got back from a vaca myself -- will check out the new entries soon!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up! Priscilla the Great by Sybil Nelson: http://bit.ly/ovLKhQ

Here's the description:

Meet Priscilla Sumner, an ordinary seventh grader with extraordinary gifts. As if middle school isn't hard enough, not only does Priscilla have to fight pimples and bullies, but genetically enhanced assassins trying to kill her and her family. Armed with wit, strength, and a genius best friend, Priscilla must defeat the Selliwood Institute, an organization dead set on turning children into killing machines.

Add an older brother annoyingly obsessed with Christina Aguilera, mischievous baby twin brothers who could scare the sin off of Satan, and parents more puzzling than a Rubik's cube in the Bermuda triangle and expect a smoking page-turner!

This award-winning novel is currently being pitched to Disney, ABC Family, and Nickelodeon as a major motion picture.

Come give your opinion!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Back from vacation and getting into the swing of things again. Had a great time, but it's good to be back.

I commented on Priscilla the Great.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope you had a good vacation! Thanks so much for participating on my blog. Your comments are always so good. 

Vicki


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I added some more comments... had so many this time I had to break them down into three posts... this time my focus was to help you with your blurb.
> 
> Hope it helps, Thea!


it totally did. I adjusted the blurb so far. I think it's a bit better and a bit is better than it was. grin. many many many thanks, Craig


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> I hope you had a good vacation! Thanks so much for participating on my blog. Your comments are always so good.
> 
> Vicki


It was a great vacation. I'm still trying to wash out all the sand.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book is up today, Evolvement by Isaac Sweeney.

http://bit.ly/n2kdtn

Here's the blurb:

These nine stories are sometimes funny, sometimes sad, unusual when necessary, and always insightful. The collection displays a variety of topics and genres, from young adult paranormal, to women's fiction, to more cerebral musings on death and loneliness. The individual stories all present intriguing characters who find sometimes-unexpected ways to grow. The collection as a whole has an inspirational theme of maturation and personal development.

Evolvement consists of stories from the previously released ebooks Hard Creek Bridge: a short story, Wouldn't Last Forever, and Against Her Fading Hour, along with three new stories.

About 15,000 words total.

Come check it out!

Vicki


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

First impression: The title isn't a real word. I understand that may be intentional but it doesn't *sound* like it. For me it's a deal-killer before I even look at it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

It's in the online dictionary: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Evolvement

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Isaac, I commented on your book.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. And thanks Vicki.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

isaacsweeney said:


> Thanks for the comments. And thanks Vicki.


I went over to Amazon and read the new blurb. I like it.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I went over to Amazon and read the new blurb. I like it.


Cool! Thanks.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

You're welcome, Issac! And yes, I do think the new blurb is an improvement. It gives me an idea of what stories are in there. 

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks again to everyone who commented and encouraged me to change the cover and blurb for _Listen to Your Heart_. I am making actual sales. Not a lot, but anything is an improvement. I still need to edit the beginning and I'm sure that will help as well.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Apologies to Isaac (already given at the site) for my thinking "evolvement" wasn't a real word. It wasn't in my dictionary, I hadn't heard it before, and I have a fair-sized vocabulary. I don't think I'm alone in wondering about that word, though, and still question it as a good title.

The new blurb is better.


----------



## JodyWallace (Mar 29, 2011)

Re: real words. I thought I'd made up "manky" and my editor thought so too. But I didn't! I'll have to try harder if I want to get into Webster's. Or even the Urban Dictionary.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post: Blue Valley by Christine Rice

http://bit.ly/nPpfQh










Here's the blurb:

At the outset of World War 2, Will Leary is sent to California to investigate an agricultural anomaly; the soil is turning blue.

The War Department suspects Japanese sabotage, but Will discovers the unwitting culprit is Sarah, the town "witch" who has the uncanny ability to read the Earth's needs.

As the destruction spreads, and the food supply is threatened, it's not long before the farming community and the government are after Sarah. Will gives up everything he knows and loves to save her, only to find the very earth beneath their feet wants her dead.

--There are books that you breeze through and those that make you think. Blue Valley is one of those books that forces the gears in your mind to turn. A moving story with the perfect balance of details, descriptions, relationship and battle. - Doubleshot Reviews

Thanks for taking a peek!

Vicki


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Just spent a big part of the afternoon browsing the site:  wow.  Only word left to me.  As somebody mentioned, it will take a thick skin to participate, but looks like you've hit on a winner Victorine.  Again.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

I left a comment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I left a comment.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

If anyone is interested in seeing the changes I made to my novel based on Vicki's advice and the comments of others, here is the link. Feel free to let me know what you think.

http://tinyurl.com/3gv6lx8


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

I was listed yesterday (or the day before? I'm losing track). Anyway, I've changed the cover and blurb for Evolvement thanks to this site. Feel free to give me any more feedback (it's in my sig), but mostly, I'm just here to say thanks again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

isaacsweeney said:


> I was listed yesterday (or the day before? I'm losing track). Anyway, I've changed the cover and blurb for Evolvement thanks to this site. Feel free to give me any more feedback (it's in my sig), but mostly, I'm just here to say thanks again.


Wow, that's some cover. I think I'd have to at least sample to see what it's all about.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post! Consumption: A Novel by GS Johnston - http://bit.ly/oVAj6K

Here's the blurb:

In the dying days of British Hong Kong, Sara Sexton, upon breaking up with a Greek lover, visits her old friend Martin Blake, a high-profile, high-dollar interior designer. This suspenseful story shows the effects of a lifetime friendship going toxic as modern life pulls the once quasi-siblings in opposite directions. As Sara embarks on a simpler life, Martin becomes increasingly complex and erratic. Eventually Sara is forced to a terrible choice in the name of self-preservation.

In its witty dissection of middle class ideals and aspirations, G. S. Johnston's CONSUMPTION is a heart-rending, provoking novel about the nature of long term friendships. With beautiful prose, arresting characters, and intriguing setting, Johnston evokes the cities of Hong Kong and Sydney and immerses the reader in a world that is as beautiful as it is painful.

I'd love to get your opinions on it!

Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented. I wanted to like the cover more than I did. It was pretty clever.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I commented, but... 51 copies in 5 weeks?

I thought the focus was on books that are not selling... that's selling pretty well.

If MOST LIKELY were averaging 10 copies a week, I'd be pretty pleased.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree it's selling pretty well for only being out 5 weeks, especially considering it sold those 51 copies during the slowest month of the year in competition with Amazon's summer sale.

I figured out why I don't like the cover. It would make a great movie poster but doesn't work as a book cover.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Left a comment.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post up today! Field Trip by Jodi Wallace http://bit.ly/rc1iEu










Here's the blurb:

Can a slightly cynical school teacher survive a field trip, an interdimensional incident and a handsome tour guide all at the same time?

A futuristic comedy of (little) terrors

Third grade teacher Hazel James has been escorting her students to the Space Station Freedom Museum and Amusement park on their annual field trip for years. Slightly dull years, all things considered, but well within the budget of the Integrated Public School System of Earth so she doesn't have to pay for the extras. This year, however, starts out with an ominous fizzle almost as soon as she and her batch of darling troublemakers enter the front door. The museum's shabby equipment malfunctions during the shuttle simulation. The children are having some issues with the whole paying attention business. And their usual tour guide has been replaced by a good-looking Zhie male--who's completely incompetent at his job.

Or is he? Miss James knows something is up at Space Station Freedom--whether due to budget cuts, poor management or one too many unruly student groups--but she has no idea what an unusual turn their annual field trip is about to take.

Length: short story (11,000 words)

Thanks for checking it out!

Vicki


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the author's name. Makes me want to one-click, for sure.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MichaelWallace said:


> I like the author's name. Makes me want to one-click, for sure.


No relation, of course.

I commented and sampled. Off to read the sample now and I may have more comments then.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to agree about the excerpt; one is really taking a risk by opening with a scene that is boring even to the characters! If they're having trouble paying attention, the reader probably is, too. The writing is decent. It's just the nature of the scene itself.

I don't really have anything against the cover, but it's really not my genre, so I might not be the best person to give an opinion on that.

Also, I just want to say how much I love this blog. I check it all the time! It's so educational, even for people who aren't being posted there. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No relation, of course.
> 
> I commented and sampled. Off to read the sample now and I may have more comments then.


The sample ends at a very good place; a nice little cliffhanger.


Spoiler



the red shrapnel exploding from the screen.


 What I've read so far is still sounding like a middle grade book.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ah, if it is a middle grade book, then the cover is good. Then my only concern would be the main character should probably be a kid rather than the teacher.

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> Ah, if it is a middle grade book, then the cover is good. Then my only concern would be the main character should probably be a kid rather than the teacher.
> 
> Vicki


I went ahead and downloaded it. I'll let you know. Jodi needs to make it clear in the blurb whether it's primarily MG or Romance.


----------



## JodyWallace (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas, everyone  Normally that's all I'd say, but since it was brought up -- it is neither MG nor romance. It's comic sf. I should have said that instead of light SF since it's the more common term, especially because those of us who like chick lit know we aren't allowed to say "chick lit" anymore, much less SF chick lit. The horror! Anyway, I'd been calling another book a light women's fiction, as opposed to the maligned chick lit, and I used the term light erroneously here. 

--Jody with a Y


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JodyWallace said:


> Thanks for the ideas, everyone  Normally that's all I'd say, but since it was brought up -- it is neither MG nor romance. It's comic sf. I should have said that instead of light SF since it's the more common term, especially because those of us who like chick lit know we aren't allowed to say "chick lit" anymore, much less SF chick lit. The horror! Anyway, I'd been calling another book a light women's fiction, as opposed to the maligned chick lit, and I used the term light erroneously here.
> 
> --Jody with a Y


I suggest you take out the part about the "good-looking" Zhie male in the blurb. It tells me the teacher and the guide are going to fall for each other at some point, probably while he's helping her corral the little darlings. That wordage definitely smacks of romance.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New Post: Edgy Hours by Ederyn Khushrenada http://bit.ly/prsq9g










Description:

Horror doesn't need zombies or vampires; the most frightening animal in the universe is man. This anthology of five short stories explores the disturbing side of human nature:

Wire: A terrorist questions the ethics of his cause as he wires a small child with explosives for a suicide mission.

Always Mine: A secretary finds herself in an awkward position when her employer confesses his romantic interest.

Canvas: A farm boy from a close-knit family suffers nightmares while away from home for the first time.

The Kiss: After watching two friends kiss, a gay soldier seeks therapy.

Six Minutes: A condemned prisoner reviews the events that brought him here as he awaits execution for an accidental murder.

Not intended for young readers, some of these stories contain homosexual themes and possible triggering material if you're a trauma survivor. Reader discretion is advised.

840 pages
15k words

This complete collection is also included in the anthology 'Blue Forest'

Thanks for taking a peek! http://bit.ly/prsq9g


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post!

Formula Rx:17: http://bit.ly/oXG5BO

Description:

Geric is lured by Dalis to a remote island to practice medicine until his license is reinstated. Upon arrival, Dalis reveals that Geric must erase memories and personal identities from abducted women or face his own demise. While Geric bides his time until an opportunity arises to escape, he is presented with a patient that is resistant to treatment but manages to catch Dalis' eye.
Livia's life is spared with the mindset that her immunity is the key to developing an alternate therapy for other resistant women. She serves as Geric's medical assistant while enduring the aggressive advances of Dalis. The stress of their living conditions proves to be too difficult when the consequence of their reckless behavior triggers a deadline to escape. A deadline that will expose their transgressions&#8230;and cost them their lives.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented on the new one. I hope everyone is finding this as helpful as I did.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Yay, I finally figured out what works so I can post comments. I went through every option until finally name/url worked.

My comments came through. And, yes, Gertie, this is very helpful.

Joyce


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Left a comment.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Left a comment.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who is commenting and helping with this. I'm so thankful for your comments!

Here's a new one up today: A Place Beyond the Map










http://bit.ly/q5Hd2J

Here's the blurb:

Phinnegan Qwyk thought he knew everything there was to know about fairy tales. But when the notorious Faë Periwinkle Lark snatches him from his cozy home in Ireland to a Place-Beyond-the-Map, Phinnegan discovers that reading a fairy tale and living in one are two altogether different things.

When Phinnegan escapes from the mountain prison of Féradoon, he must travel a treacherous path riddled with dangers both fair and foul - where the wild hounds of the Faolchú await a single misstep and gholems stalk their quarries unseen from the shadows. Forced into a daring match of wits with a beautiful troll, Phinnegan may find the way home if he wins - but if he loses, he will be her pet. Forever.


----------



## Sara Pierce (May 15, 2011)

I absolutely ADORE that cover!! Posted my thoughts over at the blog, it's a pain in the *ss to post there!!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Left a comment.


----------



## Sara Pierce (May 15, 2011)

To those who are commenting that the author asking for help on day 1 was "obviously a marketing ploy": the book is ranked at 283k which isn't all that great. Who cares when she submitted: despite tags and Amazon Likes she doesn't appear to be selling much and needs help, not criticisms for timing...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ladyeclectic said:


> To those who are commenting that the author asking for help on day 1 was "obviously a marketing ploy": the book is ranked at 283k which isn't all that great. Who cares when she submitted: despite tags and Amazon Likes she doesn't appear to be selling much and needs help, not criticisms for timing...


Agreed. Not our call and since it's ranked in the 200K range, I'd say the author needs our help.

Loved the cover. I really feel the overall problem is MG. With a print book donated to some middle school libraries, the author might score some reading groups in the schools. I run an HP book club at my GK's school and we also do a reader's theater. Schools are always looking for ways to encourage kids to read, especially MG kids. An author volunteering to do those things could help sales if there were a print version.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New Post! http://bit.ly/nsF39D










Fate brings Vicky to the home of Jack Hazlett, a harried widower in need of domestic help. She never expected to find a safe haven for her son-and the man of her dreams.

It was supposed to be a win-win situation-a safe environment in which to raise a son for single mom Vicky, housekeeping and childcare for widowed Jack. Believing they've had their shot at happiness, neither is looking to complicate their lives with a romantic entanglement. At first Jack sees Vicky as skinny and plain, guarded with him, but openly warm with his children, an important quality for a man who grew up in the foster care system. However, his growing attraction to the woman who scrubs his toilets and washes his underwear complicates their working relationship. Vicky, too, is reluctant to get involved, having been down that road before with disastrous results.

When Jack learns his friend fathered Vicky's son and now wants partial custody, he feels threatened. He's come to care deeply for both, and doesn't want to lose the family they've become. In desperation he offers a radical solution-marriage. Vicky knows she can do worse than marry Jack, but wonders how successful their marriage would be when its only reason for being was to keep from losing her son. Add to this a troubled child keeping a secret about her dead mother, and a vindictive ex bent on revenge&#8230;

Thanks for checking it out!

Vicki


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Okay, this time my post wouldn't go through on your site, so I'll post here.

Thanks to Vicki and others for the helpful comments. I noticed several were about price. Since this book was released through a small, indie publisher, I have no control over that. Another comment was about the cover, again done by the publisher. I wanted the hands reaching out to each other to indicate it was a love story, and in that I’m satisfied. But I, too, thought the heart was a bit much and voiced my displeasure. Again, beyond my control. As to the suspense part, I don’t see how that can be conveyed in the cover.

Re the blurb being too long, I might be able to get my publisher to change that. I have a shorter version that I’ve been using in my promos. But I’m not sure how I can include the heat level. It’s not exactly closed door sex, but body parts are not named nor details given. The scene is more about emotions.

To be honest, I’m finding this whole publishing process quite frustrating. After years of trying to get in with the cool kids (traditional publishers), now, it seems the tide is turning, and indie authors are the cool kids. Figures. 

Would love to hear if anyone else has suggestions. And, thanks to everyone who participates.

Joyce


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry, Joyce. I didn't see your post until after I commented. I guess your hands are tied.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, as discouraging as all that is, at least no one had a problem with the writing. That was my main concern. Now, how to get people to overlook cover, price, and blurb to discover the writing.

By the way, Gertie, the child's secret about her dead mother is a big part of the story. I can't say any more without revealing major plot points.

If anyone else has other suggestions, I'm all ears.

Thanks.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I would love to be part of this Vicki.  Such an amazing generous thing you are doing for others.  As usual.

My first YA, I just put out August 1, isn't selling at all and I can't figure out why.  I think my cover rocks, it's in the right genre, the description is good, I got blurbs, and I think the price is on par.

*shrugging*

Not that I'm expecting 100s of sells in the first month, but like 10 would be nice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Well, as discouraging as all that is, at least no one had a problem with the writing. That was my main concern. Now, how to get people to overlook cover, price, and blurb to discover the writing.
> 
> By the way, Gertie, the child's secret about her dead mother is a big part of the story. I can't say any more without revealing major plot points.
> 
> ...


Joyce, you're other two covers are really good. Very professional.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Do you mind telling me which ones, Gertie? I have two other novels and one short story collection. I'm curious to see if they're my favorites too.

Joyce


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Do you mind telling me which ones, Gertie? I have two other novels and one short story collection. I'm curious to see if they're my favorites too.
> 
> Joyce


I'm talking about the two other books in your signature.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Okay, that makes me happy, because I did those myself, with my limited knowledge of digital cameras and computers. I've been doubting my judgment, and now I feel better. Thank you.

Trouble is, I have a contract for another book over which I will also have no control as to price and cover. Wish now, I'd gone completely indie.

Joyce


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Okay, this time my post wouldn't go through on your site, so I'll post here.
> 
> Thanks to Vicki and others for the helpful comments. I noticed several were about price. Since this book was released through a small, indie publisher, I have no control over that. Another comment was about the cover, again done by the publisher. I wanted the hands reaching out to each other to indicate it was a love story, and in that I'm satisfied. But I, too, thought the heart was a bit much and voiced my displeasure. Again, beyond my control. As to the suspense part, I don't see how that can be conveyed in the cover.
> 
> ...


Joyce,

Some of my books are through a publisher, but I am still able to make updates and additions on Amazon at least. Also, you might just want a shorter blurb for when you approach blog reviewers.

...which brings me to the next thing. Have you gotten this book out to blog book reviewers in your genre? They devour hordes of books; I've never seen folks who read as much as these romance reviewers.

Honestly, I don't see anything wrong with the price. Since you can't change your cover, I really recommend you go after book reviewers. You'll get a lot of exposure that way (and, best part, it's free to you!).


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for your comments, Krista. 

Yes, I have sent to blogs and review sites. In fact, I received six great reviews from The Romance Reviews, Big Al's Books & Pals, The Romance Studio, Night Owl Reviews, The Book Binge, and the Minding Spot. Snippets from each are on my website, and I use them when promoting. But the only reviews that seem to matter are the Amazon reviews. No one pays attention to the other places, it seems.

Joyce


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Thanks for your comments, Krista.
> 
> Yes, I have sent to blogs and review sites. In fact, I received six great reviews from The Romance Reviews, Big Al's Books & Pals, The Romance Studio, Night Owl Reviews, The Book Binge, and the Minding Spot. Snippets from each are on my website, and I use them when promoting. But the only reviews that seem to matter are the Amazon reviews. No one pays attention to the other places, it seems.
> 
> Joyce


Joyce, you can put those snippets in your editorial reviews through author central if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Joyce, you can put those snippets in your editorial reviews through author central if you haven't already done so.


*nods*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042JUAIC Here's a link to where I'd added mine. The publisher set it all up on Amazon, but once I got my book linked to my name (took Amazon about a week), I was able to make those kinds of additions.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, Gertie and Krista. I'll look into that. And if I can't do it without my publisher's intervention, I'll have to contact her about it. I just can't tell her the cover she made is holding me back, even though I already told her I didn't like the heart because it looked too sappy. 

Joyce


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Joyce, I had no idea you were with a small press. Wow. Yeah, do what you can on Author Central; I think you have a certain amount of control there. I know that whatever I put on AC overrides KDP. Good luck! The writing is strong.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I want to thank everyone here for their advice and for letting me know that I could add editorial reviews to my book page. I thought that could only be done by the person who uploaded the book. I did add the reviews and the shortened blurb, which should be up by now. So maybe that will help. It's also very encouraging to know that the writing isn't what's turning people off.

Thanks again.

Joyce


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> I want to thank everyone here for their advice and for letting me know that I could add editorial reviews to my book page. I thought that could only be done by the person who uploaded the book. I did add the reviews and the shortened blurb, which should be up by now. So maybe that will help. It's also very encouraging to know that the writing isn't what's turning people off.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Joyce


Glad to hear that, Joyce. It'll take a few days for the editorial reviews to show up. Let us know how it goes. Of course, it is the summer, but things should start picking up soon.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad you were able to change the blurb, Joyce. I do think it will help!  

Good luck with it!

Vicki


----------



## CKVolnek (Jul 18, 2011)

This is a great idea for authors to get help. Thanks for showcasing it Vicki. 

As for "A Place Beyond The Map"...I love the cover and the blurb is enticing. Could it be just the MG issue? Is that a level that is hard to sell? I'm super interested in this issue as I have three upcomiing MG novels coming out. Look forward to hearing what everyone has to say.


----------



## Samuel Thews (Jul 12, 2011)

Ladyeclectic said:


> To those who are commenting that the author asking for help on day 1 was "obviously a marketing ploy": the book is ranked at 283k which isn't all that great. Who cares when she submitted: despite tags and Amazon Likes she doesn't appear to be selling much and needs help, not criticisms for timing...


Thank you  I admit I was rather offended at those comments...I can take writing criticism but impugning my motives/morals burned me a bit.


----------



## Samuel Thews (Jul 12, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Agreed. Not our call and since it's ranked in the 200K range, I'd say the author needs our help.
> 
> Loved the cover. I really feel the overall problem is MG. With a print book donated to some middle school libraries, the author might score some reading groups in the schools. I run an HP book club at my GK's school and we also do a reader's theater. Schools are always looking for ways to encourage kids to read, especially MG kids. An author volunteering to do those things could help sales if there were a print version.


Thanks for the idea. I had thought about doing that but haven't even finished formatting my Createspace book yet. From the comments on Vicki's site, I think that needs to be my priority numero uno!


----------



## Samuel Thews (Jul 12, 2011)

CKVolnek said:


> This is a great idea for authors to get help. Thanks for showcasing it Vicki.
> 
> As for "A Place Beyond The Map"...I love the cover and the blurb is enticing. Could it be just the MG issue? Is that a level that is hard to sell? I'm super interested in this issue as I have three upcomiing MG novels coming out. Look forward to hearing what everyone has to say.


That seems to be the consensus. I was not aware of that when I first submitted but 5 weeks on these boards has taught me that most feel MG is a very hard sell as an ebook and that I need to get my paperback formatted and out ASAP. Learn from my mistake and make that a priority for yours!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New Post: Garrick's Landing by Rita Wheeler










http://bit.ly/o6Hun2

Take a peek at it!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New Post!

http://bit.ly/phDFqb

The Kult by Shaun Jeffrey










Come check it out!

Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented. Just reading the opening 300 words, I don't think I'm going to sleep tonight.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I commented. Just reading the opening 300 words, I don't think I'm going to sleep tonight.


Ha ha ha! I know! Good and scary stuff! 

Vicki


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting my book, Vicki. I appreciate any and all comments. Thank you.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't comment on the site, so I'll post my comments here. 

I think the shorter blurb works better. The cover is great for the genre, and the writing is good. I found a few things I would tighten up like the sweat coated fingers. Why not just say sweaty fingers?

All in all, there's no reason why this book shouldn't do well. Whether its reviews are from paperback or e-book shouldn't matter either. I think it's just another case of not enough people knowing about it.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I also can't understand why Shaun's books haven't taken off. Admittedly I've only read two of his (two more to read, The Kult being one of them), but both were fantastic reads.

All I can say is buy it and tell your friends!


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks, Joyce. I've now uploaded the shorter blurb. 

Tyson, thanks for the very kind words. Cheque is in the post


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Commented.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks. I appreciate the comments very much.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post is up: Jonathan Rush and the Star Academy: Part 1

Link: http://bit.ly/niIdQw

Here's the cover:










Thanks for stopping by and leaving a comment!

Vicki


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Commented. And in response to my own request for help with The Kult, I have now incorporated a couple of the suggestions, including dropping the price to $2.99. Thanks.


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd like to thank everyone for their responses, and of course Victorine for posting my book.  Unfortunately, I was too hasty to upload my novel, and didn't realize just how important a good editor is.  I have since begun uploading the edited parts, one chapter at a time.  Of course this was only a fraction of the help I got from you all.  Tons of great tips and advice, all of which I will work on immediately.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post today: No Alibi

http://bit.ly/pQot5m

Here's the cover:










Thanks for the comments!

Vicki


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I've been busy with other things lately and haven't had time to participate, but today is quieter around here, so I had time to give _No Alibi_ a look and left a comment.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Left a comment.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Commented. I'm addicted to these posts now. Can't resist taking a peek.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post today, A Covert War.

http://bit.ly/rqNh0q

Here's the book cover:










Thanks in advance for your comments!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I left my comment. This could be an interesting story.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Vicky, I have submitted one of my novels to your site.


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Vicki for putting my novel on you blog. And thanks to all of you who posted your very useful, constructive comments. Something for me to give a lot of thought to.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

There's a new blog post up!

The New Homemaker Big Book of Crockpot Cookery - http://bit.ly/mPTrZV










Thanks for taking a peek!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post today! The Founder's Face: http://bit.ly/n7Om7t










Come on over and take a peek. I'd love to hear your comments!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post! Blood of the Dragon: http://bit.ly/qWqMHQ










Stop on by and take a peek!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I left a comment.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I left a comment.


Me too.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

I don’t know whether people offer updates on what happens after the kind advice offered, but here’s mine. I tweaked the blurb and reduced the price of The Kult from $3.45 to $2.99 and 12 copies sold between 17th August and 10th September, which is roughly about the same as before, but I obviously made slightly less money due to the price drop. Yesterday I dropped the price to 99 cents and it’s sold about 6 copies since then, but that’s with the help of lots of posts and retweets on Facebook, Twitter etc. Profit wise the 12 copies at $2.99 equals about $24.48. To make the same at 99 cents I will need to sell at least 65 copies so I'll see what happens.

Now I’m also preparing the release of the next book in the series, so I’ll see whether that has any affect on sales once it's published and report back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Shaun Jeffrey said:


> I don't know whether people offer updates on what happens after the kind advice offered, but here's mine. I tweaked the blurb and reduced the price of The Kult from $3.45 to $2.99 and 12 copies sold between 17th August and 10th September, which is roughly about the same as before, but I obviously made slightly less money due to the price drop. Yesterday I dropped the price to 99 cents and it's sold about 6 copies since then, but that's with the help of lots of posts and retweets on Facebook, Twitter etc. Profit wise the 12 copies at $2.99 equals about $24.48. To make the same at 99 cents I will need to sell at least 65 copies so I'll see what happens.
> 
> Now I'm also preparing the release of the next book in the series, so I'll see whether that has any affect on sales once it's published and report back.


Shaun, The Kult should have been selling in the first place. Good cover, decent blurb that just needed a little tweaking and great opening. I see that they've started filming. Maybe promoting that will help. I'll wish you luck because that's all that seems to be missing.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Shaun, The Kult should have been selling in the first place. Good cover, decent blurb that just needed a little tweaking and great opening. I see that they've started filming. Maybe promoting that will help. I'll wish you luck because that's all that seems to be missing.


Thanks. I appreciate that. Filming is actually finished. I believe they are now trying to get it released in some way, shape or form


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaun, thank you for the update! I hope the film draws attention to the book. I know it's hard to find that price that maximizes your profit. I hope your book finds it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New Post up!

http://bit.ly/n6TuG9

Under the Moon's Shadow by TL Haddix. Pop on over and leave a comment!










Vicki


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

I left a comment.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post! Three for Avadar

http://bit.ly/n5JAFr










Come check it out!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New Post: Happy Hour - http://bit.ly/nGrPL3

Here's the cover:










Stop on by and leave a comment!

Thank you!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented. Pretty good sales for the first six months.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Sales are still in the doldrums with my three books - only 20 so far this month. I have spent hours and hours researching and querying review blogs. The result is I have garnered a total of 50 reviews, 31 five star and 19 four star, and that only includes the ones who posted on Amazon - there are probably a dozen more on other blogs. However, my following now seems to be exclusively among writers, reviewers and critics!

I entered a number of awards programs and have some sixteen awards to my name. Now you would think with a pedigree like that, my books would be taking off, but no. I have experimented with the price, keeping two at $2.99 and having one at 99 cents, which I have rotated to try and tempt people in.

Still nothing.

I have my own website, www.markwhiteway.weebly.com which has two videos, one a short book trailer, the other from a reviewer who made my Book One, book of the month. I am having a more sophisticated, movie style trailer done. One reviewer called my latest book, released last month, a "masterpiece". 

So what am I doing wrong?

Mark


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Vicki, might I add that you include if there is a publisher in these. Folks have suggested changing covers a few times or price, but if a person is with a publisher, there isn't much to be done about those sorts of things.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I *love *this idea! Thanks so much for sharing it with us. I'm learning a lot as well from reading what other authors are doing (boy, do I make some of these mistakes!!)

I actually have a comment about the web site itself, Vicki. For some reason, the 300-word blurbs are difficult for me to read. It's due to the italics. Is anyone else having this trouble? Or is it just my old eyes, lol.

I'm definitely keeping up with this blog


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle - I had no idea the italics would be harder to read. I can stop putting the first 300 in italics. I just thought it would be easier to differentiate between the description and the blurb. Maybe I can think of something else. Thanks for bringing that to my attention!

Krista - Great idea about the publisher! I will add that in. 

Mark - I'd be happy to take a look at the first book in the series to try to diagnose for you what I think the issue might be. You can submit by following the submission guidelines on the blog: www.booknotselling.blogspot.com  I've got seven books waiting in line, so it's not a long line right now. Hurry and get it in! 

Vicki


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Michelle - I had no idea the italics would be harder to read. I can stop putting the first 300 in italics. I just thought it would be easier to differentiate between the description and the blurb. Maybe I can think of something else. Thanks for bringing that to my attention!
> 
> Krista - Great idea about the publisher! I will add that in.
> 
> ...


Thanks Vicki, I'll do it today!

Mark


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Michelle - I had no idea the italics would be harder to read. I can stop putting the first 300 in italics. I just thought it would be easier to differentiate between the description and the blurb. Maybe I can think of something else. Thanks for bringing that to my attention!
> 
> Krista - Great idea about the publisher! I will add that in.
> 
> ...


I sent you an email with all of the info. asked for on your blog. I hope my sales don't make too depressing reading for you!!!

I look forward to your input.

Mark


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> Michelle - I had no idea the italics would be harder to read. I can stop putting the first 300 in italics. I just thought it would be easier to differentiate between the description and the blurb. Maybe I can think of something else. Thanks for bringing that to my attention!


No problem 

I'm not always sure if it's just me or not, but I worry about the same thing on my website.

I can't wait to see more posts on the site!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's the next book!










http://bit.ly/oTvp2Z

Thanks for taking a peek at it everyone! I love all the comments, and they do help the authors.

Vicki


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Alondo said:


> ... I hope my sales don't make too depressing reading for you!!!


Hmm... probably not the way you intended it, but hearing about "only" 20 sales this month might be depressing for those who haven't made any at all this month, or have made fewer than 20 total with a book that's been out for a year or more. It's all a matter of perspective.

AFAIK, Victorine hasn't set a specific maximum sales or minimum time-on-market to qualify for the blog, so it's really up to the author to decide what "isn't selling" and that perception is rooted in perspective built on expectations. Even Stephen King might have books he thinks are "not selling" based on his experience & expectations, despite vastly out-selling books from an obscure indie author who is reasonably satisfied with his/her title's performance. Anyway, if you think your sales are bad, just remember that (unless you have zero sales) there's probably somebody out there with even worse sales. Which is a bit of a stretch in my case, but it's possible!

Anyway, now that things seem to be settling down on the home front for me, hopefully I can a) participate on the blog more and b) put to use the valuable feedback I received, beyond just updating the blurb and changing the cover on the e-book edition.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

This thread is really long so forgive me for not reading all of the post and only sort of skimming through it. I just wanted to tell you that I am reading the blog and to ask if you all use goodreads or similar sites to help promote your books? I love those sites and I have found lots of authors that I never would have read before! I use Amazon to buy books but almost never to find new books. Just a thought.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Crenel said:


> Hmm... probably not the way you intended it, but hearing about "only" 20 sales this month might be depressing for those who haven't made any at all this month, or have made fewer than 20 total with a book that's been out for a year or more. It's all a matter of perspective.
> 
> AFAIK, Victorine hasn't set a specific maximum sales or minimum time-on-market to qualify for the blog, so it's really up to the author to decide what "isn't selling" and that perception is rooted in perspective built on expectations. Even Stephen King might have books he thinks are "not selling" based on his experience & expectations, despite vastly out-selling books from an obscure indie author who is reasonably satisfied with his/her title's performance. Anyway, if you think your sales are bad, just remember that (unless you have zero sales) there's probably somebody out there with even worse sales. Which is a bit of a stretch in my case, but it's possible!
> 
> Anyway, now that things seem to be settling down on the home front for me, hopefully I can a) participate on the blog more and b) put to use the valuable feedback I received, beyond just updating the blurb and changing the cover on the e-book edition.


I appreciate there's an element of subjectivity, but I personally feel my books should be doing better than they are. If Victorine can offer some constructive suggestions, then I'm all ears!!!

Mark


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Why is this book not selling? Give us your opinion:










Here's the link: http://bit.ly/rbSkcJ

Thanks in advance for all the comments! You guys are awesome!

Vicki


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Why is this book not selling? Give us your opinion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi everyone, I really appreciate your taking the time to comment on my book. That is not the original cover. I loved the original cover and I think it fit much better with the genre. I guess I got a little impatient because it wasn't selling and changed the cover to spur sales, which it hasn't. I think I will go back to the orignal cover. The picture on the original cover was really pivotal to the story. The original cover picture is that same odd size. I don't like that size either. Will have to try to change it to a more normal size.

I'm surprised that the opening scene comes across as boring. But then again, I know what happens next. I need to find a way to assure the reading that something good is coming up. I will work on this and try to see about adding some conflict earlier on to grab the I agree that I can do without "Now" in the beginning. That makes sense that most readers would assume the book begins in the present, unless otherwise indicated.

The dialogue is stuffy, but not everyone in the book talks this way. These particular characters are filthy rich (with the exception of Melanie), but other characters have a much more relaxed conversational manner of speaking.

Good feedback on the blurb (multiple use of the the word "just" and too many questions). As for the constant tweets, I do feel like a used car salesman. I only post book links so often because someone on the threads said that if you tweet once or twice a day, people will miss it because the timeline is constantly moving. They said the object is to have your book posted often enough so that any given time they might glance at twitter, there's a link to your book available.

But your collective view that this might be offputting is very true. I feel the same way about tweeters whose only purpose seem to be to sell me something, rather than engage in conversation regarding common interests.

Again, thank you all so much for your thoughtful and honest critiques. I have much work to do and will get right on it.

And Vicki, thank you for providing this forum for us to better ourselves as authors. The advice is invaluable.

Pamela


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Pamela--

I grew up around a lot of filthy rich people (we were not) and they don't talk any differently than anyone else, really.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Pamela--
> 
> I grew up around a lot of filthy rich people (we were not) and they don't talk any differently than anyone else, really.


Hi MeiLinMiranda,

I imagined (in my story) that the very rich probably went to boarding schools and spoke in a very proper manner. But you are right and your point is well-taken. Your comment got me to thinking about the interviews I've seen of the very wealthy Miss Paris Hilton. She's doesn't speak any differently than your average young person. She uses a lot of slang, and the term "that's hot" quite often.

Thanks for your feedback,
Pamela


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

smiley396 said:


> Hi everyone, I really appreciate your taking the time to comment on my book. That is not the original cover. I loved the original cover and I think it fit much better with the genre. I guess I got a little impatient because it wasn't selling and changed the cover to spur sales, which it hasn't. I think I will go back to the orignal cover. The picture on the original cover was really pivotal to the story. The original cover picture is that same odd size. I don't like that size either. Will have to try to change it to a more normal size.


I make my covers 1650 x 2550 and that works out fine. I'll look forward to seeing your new/old cover.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post today: A Love Rekindled










http://bit.ly/nSxdG2

Thanks for checking it out!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd like to suggest this photo for the cover.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

It's doing better than my 99 cent book   But the blog piece looks great. Maybe that will help it get more attention.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'd like to suggest this photo for the cover.


I like that image much better.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I make my covers 1650 x 2550 and that works out fine. I'll look forward to seeing your new/old cover.


Thanks for the dimensions Margaret. Much appreciated.

Pamela


----------



## MyneWhitman (Sep 21, 2011)

*A New Blurb*

When Efe Sagay receives a transfer to the branch of a prestigious hotel chain in the Nigerian capital, she accepts it, happy to return home to family after years in the United States. Also, Nigeria is a big place, right? There should be nothing about her new city, Abuja, to remind her of the heartbreak of her relationship with ex-fiancé, Kevwe Mukoro.

However, Efe is facing Kevwe across an office seven months later, swamped by emotions she'd thought were dead. When Kevwe claims he's never stopped loving her, and asks why she abandoned him, Efe stomps off, incensed! Wasn't it the other way around?

But they are unable to stay away from each other, and buried desire flares. Ultimately, passion is no match for the bitter memories of broken promises. Efe and Kevwe have to resolve the traumatic events of the past before love can be rekindled.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Love-Rekindled-ebook/dp/B004SUP3J6


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

That suggested new cover is *awesome*. Fits the novel perfectly - all that smouldering sexual tension!


----------



## MyneWhitman (Sep 21, 2011)

DebBennett said:


> That suggested new cover is *awesome*. Fits the novel perfectly - all that smouldering sexual tension!


Don't you think it says more Erotica than Romance?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

MyneWhitman said:


> Don't you think it says more Erotica than Romance?


I agree with Myne, that photo looks like erotica. I would try to find something a little less steamy. 

Vicki


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Myne, the blurb's a lot better. Some suggested edits:

When Efe Sagay receives a transfer to the branch of a prestigious hotel chain in the Nigerian capital, she accepts it, happy to return home to family after years in the United States. Abuja is a big city. Chances were more than good she'd never run into her ex-fiancé, Kevwe Mukoro.

Seven months later Kevwe is back in her life, and she's swamped by emotions she’d thought were dead. When Kevwe claims he’s never stopped loving her and asks why she abandoned him, Efe stomps off--it was the other way around! But neither one can stay away, and soon passion flares between them once again. Even so, neither trusts the other, and both Efe and Kevwe have to answer some heartbreaking questions before love can be rekindled.

---

I'm not 100% satisfied with the ending there...


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Myne, the blurb's a lot better. Some suggested edits:
> 
> When Efe Sagay receives a transfer to the branch of a prestigious hotel chain in the Nigerian capital, she accepts it, happy to return home to family after years in the United States. Abuja is a big city. Chances were more than good she'd never run into her ex-fiancé, Kevwe Mukoro.
> 
> ...


Ooh, I like this blurb the best! Great job. I think it's coming along nicely. 

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> Ooh, I like this blurb the best! Great job. I think it's coming along nicely.
> 
> Vicki


I agree. Good blurb.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> I agree with Myne, that photo looks like erotica. I would try to find something a little less steamy.
> 
> Vicki


I get the impression from the blurb and opening that this is a steamy, stormy relationship.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post!










Link: http://bit.ly/oHsOsS

I definitely need your comments on this one. Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today: Death Has a Name










http://bit.ly/qHIVxk

Thanks for your opinions! They mean a lot!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know that the book this group critiqued a few months ago is now outselling my best seller as of today. I changed the cover and blurb completely and hadn't even gotten around to fixing the beginning. Now that the summer slump is over, it's taking off. 

Thanks to everyone who commented.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just wanted to let you know that the book this group critiqued a few months ago is now outselling my best seller as of today. I changed the cover and blurb completely and hadn't even gotten around to fixing the beginning. Now that the summer slump is over, it's taking off.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who commented.


Wow, Gertie, that's fantastic!! I'm so happy it's taken off. It really deserved to get sales. 

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> Wow, Gertie, that's fantastic!! I'm so happy it's taken off. It really deserved to get sales.
> 
> Vicki


Thanks, Vicki. I just wanted to pass on a little encouragement.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

The blurb maybe does need a bit of tweaking, but I really enjoyed Death Has a Name. The story was great, and there were no typos I noticed.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I beta read the sequel to Death Has a Name and really enjoyed that book. I haven't read the first one, but it's in my TBR pile. I think the blurb isn't doing it justice. 

Vicki


----------



## candacemountain (Sep 21, 2011)

My book has only been out for a few days so I am not worried about the lack of sales yet.  I still have my initial marketing push to do.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Victorine said:


> New post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should get rid of the face on the cover.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

MyneWhitman said:


> *A New Blurb*
> 
> When Efe Sagay receives a transfer to the branch of a prestigious hotel chain in the Nigerian capital, she accepts it, happy to return home to family after years in the United States. Also, Nigeria is a big place, right?Looking to outrun her broken engagement and heart there should be nothing about her new city, Abuja, to remind her of the heartbreak of her relationship with  of her ex-fiancé, Kevwe Mukoro.
> 
> ...


Just my .02...sorry I'm late to the blurb party


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Victorine said:


> New book up today: Death Has a Name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should get rid of the face on the cover.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

CB Edwards said:


> You should get rid of the face on the cover.


I can't tell if you're joking or you're serious.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Mucho seriouso.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Victorine said:


>


Perfect!!!!!!!!! It should sell like hot cakes now. That's the funniest thing I've seen all day.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL! Glad I could help.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Left a comment on Death Has a Name.

Gertie, congrats on your success with the redone book!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CB Edwards said:


> Perfect!!!!!!!!! It should sell like hot cakes now. That's the funniest thing I've seen all day.


New Title: _Death Has a Name, But No Face. _ 



ToniD said:


> Left a comment on Death Has a Name.
> 
> Gertie, congrats on your success with the redone book!


Thank you. Redoing the cover gave me the idea to redo another cover which has also picked up. Not a lot, but it's better.


----------



## MyneWhitman (Sep 21, 2011)

Italiahaircolor said:


> Just my .02...sorry I'm late to the blurb party


Thank you so much, I appreciate!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book on my blog today.

Here's the link: http://bit.ly/oAUwC5

I would appreciate any and all comments. I'm going to need a lot of help with this one!

Thanks a ton!

Vicki


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

I've tried to reply twice. When I hit either preview or post, everything I just typed disappeared. 

That was IE. Got it through with Firefox. How bizarre!

Shelley


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you so much Shelley, your post was very good. I really appreciate your persistence!

Vicki


----------



## Mike Dennis (Apr 26, 2010)

You will indeed need a lot of help with this one, Vicki. IMHO, it's way beyond help. Misspellings, bad punctuation, paragraphs centered on the page (!!!), poor grammar, opinion masquerading as fact...and that's only the beginning.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Good Lord. I left a comment.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks you guys! 

Vicki


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

I am a little flabbergasted. This is one of those times when I dithered for a while, trying to figure out if I could be honest without being too hurtful. 

I went with tough love.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Great idea Vicki!
I saw you book in a magazine ad online, wow! Next to John Locke's books! I thought kudos and how did she do it!


----------



## JodyWallace (Mar 29, 2011)

Tried to leave a comment 3x and it poofed every time, at least from what I could see -- sorry if it ends up showing up in multiples!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Grr. Sorry Blogger is so touchy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I bit the bullet, took the plunge, cast aside my fears, and commented.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't normally comment on these posts, because I'm usually the last person to know why a book is not selling. However, I commented on this one, because it looks as if there is actually an interesting but niche work hiding somewhere inside this mess. Plus, I know a little about the subject and have a strong suspicions where many of the problems might come from.


----------



## JodyWallace (Mar 29, 2011)

Less erudite than it could be, but http://www.amazon.com/Big-Book-Filth-Slang-Phrases/dp/0304368245/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317251800&sr=8-1 is one of the books I own that sort of covers the topic of the recently posted book. Note the author's creds.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Very interesting, Cora. I'd be interested to know if you downloaded the sample and can say if you think there is any fact in what the book actually says.

If this book was translated from another language, wouldn't that totally mess up where the words came from? Or not? Does the German language have an F-word? And if so, did it evolve the same way?

Don't most of our words today come from Latin origins? (I could be wrong on that. I know next to nothing about language.)

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Romance languages are based on Latin. English, German, French, Italian, Spanish.

When I went to Italy, I could read a lot of the signs because of the (en peu) French I had learned in college.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

JodyWallace said:


> Note the author's creds.


Not everyone who writes a historical book needs to be at the top of an academic field, however. For example, I own a wonderful book on recipes from 17th century Newfoundland, written by someone who just loves history. It's won some awards. I've been recently contracted to write a historical book for fantasy writers on how to deal with food and beverages. I only have my undergrad degree in British history, though I keep up my research and study.

A lack of creds can be easily overcome by solid research. I struggled with the sample; most of it read like a bad translation. It was also difficult to sort through to the actual information; most of it felt like I was being told to go forth and mate. However, the point that bothered me the most was that there were no primary sources or citations that I could see - however, this could be the result of poor presentation and/or translation and/or editing and/or writing.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

As former academic, I know that many people write in English while it is not their best language. That need not be a problem. Even if you don't have the resources for a professional translator, with a bit of aptitude for languages and some example academic texts and a good grammar guide, it's absolutely amazing what some authors do. The end result will most likely still have a few odd turns of phrase, but often no more than texts by native speakers in need of a good beta reader.

That said, it looks like the author is just at the start of this process.

I agree that it looks like this author's language isn't English. If it is, the Great Teapot in the Sky help them.

However, an author can overcome this problem.

What worries me more is a lack of references. That, to me, shows a fundamental misunderstanding of how this type of non-fiction works. Because there are no citations, does that mean the author has done no research?


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> What worries me more is a lack of references. That, to me, shows a fundamental misunderstanding of how this type of non-fiction works. Because there are no citations, does that mean the author has done no research?


100% agree.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Very interesting, Cora. I'd be interested to know if you downloaded the sample and can say if you think there is any fact in what the book actually says.


I downloaded the sample and will check it out.



> If this book was translated from another language, wouldn't that totally mess up where the words came from? Or not? Does the German language have an F-word? And if so, did it evolve the same way?


Most languages have an f-word, including German. Ours is actually almost identical to the English one, except that you have to substitute to vowel u with i. And since German and English share common roots, this particular word evolved from the same root.

As for whether the translation would mess up the origin of the words, it seems to me that the book talks about Old English which is very different from modern English. And it is possible that a historical linguist specializing in Old English is not a particularly good speaker/writer of modern English. Though some of the word choice issues are pretty basic. And you'd expect a linguist to know how to use a dictionary.



> Don't most of our words today come from Latin origins? (I could be wrong on that. I know next to nothing about language.)


English has a lot of words of Latin origin, which came in via the French during the Norman conquest. But the origin of the English language is Anglo-Saxon, which is a Germanic language and related to modern German as well as Dutch, the Scandinavian languages (except for Finnish, which has a completely different origin) and a couple of minority languages. Meanwhile, the Romance languages, i.e. French, Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, Romanian and a couple of minority languages, all evolved from Latin and are spoken in areas that were under Roman control for much longer than Northern Europe.

A lot of today's four-letter words are actually very old and have Anglo-Saxon/Germanic roots, while the clinical terms for sexual organs are Latin in origin. The c-word appears in Chaucer, for example, and others are similarly old. In fact, that these words are very old and of Anglo-Saxon/Germanic origin is probably the reason why they are considered rude today - because that was the language of the lower classes and therefore rude, while educated people spoke Latin and/or French.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I totally agree that a scholarly work (if it is intended to be one) absolutely needs citations and references. And even a popular non-fiction work, which is not necessarily footnoted, at least needs a bibliography or list of references.


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe it's because it has the word "sex" in the title. I've heard sex doesn't sell very well, if at all. Yes, that must be it.  

Caedem


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CaedemMarquez said:


> Maybe it's because it has the word "sex" in the title. I've heard sex doesn't sell very well, if at all. Yes, that must be it.
> 
> Caedem


To be honest, I didn't buy L.J. Sellers _The Sex Club_ for a long time because of the title. It wasn't at all what I thought it would be. It was an excellent detective story with great characters and a wonderful plot. So many people felt that way that she was thinking of changing the title.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!

Here's the cover:










http://bit.ly/reVW8c

Thanks for checking it out and leaving your opinions!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I left a comment. Sales aren't horrible on this one and a few changes might just pump them up. I critiqued the blurb and cover but I did want to see find out what the story was about.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

It's nearly the size of an album cover.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today: Lodestone Book One: The Sea of Storms










http://bit.ly/nSO6J0

Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Vicki, I can't ever seem to leave any comment on your blog! It keeps throwing me out. But I would like to chime in my comments for Lodestone. 

1. Cover looks like a MG.
2. The blurb has too many introductions to too many names that a reader might find confusing at first glance.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, Artemis!

I'm so sorry the blog won't let you comment. I'm getting very frustrated with it. I have no idea why it won't let some people comment.

The only setting I have is to type that code thing in. If I take that off, I'll get spam posts. 

Vicki


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep, I commented using the option to type in my name rather than log in with a profile & when I tried to post it ate my comment without giving any error message. I wondered if it had gone in to some kind of spam filter. Glad it's not just me!

In contrast to many of the other comments, I actually really like the covers. However, to me they definitely look like MG fantasy and that is what I would suppose them to be, I was surprised to read that it's under science-fiction.

I agree that the blurb could be improved & tried to post a link to this article in case it helps the author: http://www.thecreativepenn.com/2010/11/16/how-to-write-back-blurb-for-your-book/

My concerns with the 300 word sample were:

(a) There seemed to be too many commas, which broke up the pace of the action and made it seem like it would be heavier reading than the MG book you'd suppose it to be.

(b) "_He stood erect, raindrops trickling down his dark olive cheeks like false tears_." I confess to being able to find inuendo in all sorts of places that other people don't (for example, in the opening line of the sample - "_He comes_!") However, when talking about a male character and when no clothes have been mentioned other than a cloak, just a tail, it could read as if he were, in fact, naked and erect - and that this is supposed to add to his intimidating presence. This confusion could, perhaps, put off parents who are contemplating buying what they think is a MG ebook for their children. If the author did mean it in this way then the covers definitely need a re-think as they are branding the story as much more innocent.

(You see why I think my comment might have been filtered!)

Anyway, good luck to the author as there seem to be a lot of good reviews so, if they represent people's responses to the book then sales should start up at some point.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up tonight! The Brontosaurus Pluto Society: Magic Makes You Strange










http://bit.ly/n7ZgKW

Thanks for taking a peek at this one!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's the next book up on my blog:










http://bit.ly/pbaUvS

Thanks for commenting!

Vicki


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Yep, I commented using the option to type in my name rather than log in with a profile & when I tried to post it ate my comment without giving any error message. I wondered if it had gone in to some kind of spam filter. Glad it's not just me!
> 
> In contrast to many of the other comments, I actually really like the covers. However, to me they definitely look like MG fantasy and that is what I would suppose them to be, I was surprised to read that it's under science-fiction.
> 
> ...


Author here. I too couldn't post on Vicki's Blog. Thanks for saying something nice about the covers, and for not saying the reviews must be "fixed" as they did on Vicci's blog! Some people really seem to enjoy playing "hard ball".

Never hear of "MG Fantasy". "Machine Gun" You tell me.

Your comments on the clothing had me speechless. I think I can safely say your interpretation of that particular passage is probably unique!

The books involve a medieval style world where certain things appear fantastical, but the protagonist discovers that there's a unique technology behind them. I have now switched the genre description to "Fantasy" although it's against my better judgement. I figure if people complain about that, I can always switch it back. Some it seems have difficulty "thinking outside the box", genre-wise.

Oh and I also changed the blurb totally. It's now short and to the point. At least, I think so.

The book was fully edited, so if you don't like the comma placing, see my editor!

Mark


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alondo said:


> Author here. I too couldn't post on Vicki's Blog. Thanks for saying something nice about the covers, and for not saying the reviews must be "fixed" as they did on Vicci's blog! Some people really seem to enjoy playing "hard ball".
> 
> Never hear of "MG Fantasy". "Machine Gun" You tell me.
> 
> ...


Checked the blurb and it looks much better. I know when I improved my cover and blurb, my worst seller became my best seller.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

MG means middle grade. 8 to 10 years old usually.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Alondo: Take the line breaks out of your new blurb.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Alondo: Take the line breaks out of your new blurb.


I tried, but it won't let me. It comes up as fine on the preview, but when you click "save changes", it puts them back in. I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Checked the blurb and it looks much better. I know when I improved my cover and blurb, my worst seller became my best seller.


The blurb is easy - the cover is more of a struggle. They look great on paperback (which is how they were originally released - not so good on teeny-weeny Kindle. I'm trying to explore options.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Alondo: I think it lets you drop down out of the WYSIWYG into "source" or "raw." Take out anything that looks like 
or

and try that.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Alondo: I think it lets you drop down out of the WYSIWYG into "source" or "raw." Take out anything that looks like
> or
> 
> and try that.


I'm sorry, I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Alondo, I get that a lot. 

OK. I just went into Author Central to take a look and give you directions. Log in to Author Central (I assume that's where you're doing this) and go to the book in question. Click on the 'edit' button for Product Information. The editing window will come up. There are two tabs at the top of the copy window itself--click on the one that says "Compose HTML." Your copy window will change from What You See Is What You Get (WYSIWYG), where you can highlight text and bold or italicize it etc, to straight markup--HTML. Look for "
" and take out all instances of it. Save. That should do it.

If you're doing this at KDP, you're putting carriage returns in it somehow since it doesn't have a WYSIWYG editor. Don't return at the end of the line, just keep writing. It will wrap. If you're copying and pasting, take out all carriage returns before copying and pasting into KDP. And forgive me if that's what you've done, I just can't think of any other reason it'd be doing that at KDP.

And always remember, if you've made an Author Central page you'll have to edit your book details apart from pricing at AC from then on; it overrides KDP. I found this out the long, hard, frustrating way! Good luck!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post: Treespeaker










http://bit.ly/r2JGJP

Thanks for your opinions!

Vicki


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Victorine said:


> New post: Treespeaker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have read this book shortly after it came out, and I think it is excellent. 
I was a bit surprised it hasn't hit the top 500 in fantasy yet, so I'm curious to read the comments here.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, David! I actually bought this book and it's in my TBR pile. I've only heard good things about it. 

Vicki


----------



## JodyWallace (Mar 29, 2011)

Blogger is having all its meals on me lately, eating all my posts everywhere I go! I tried to post the following:

***Quickest fix for cover would be to sharpen up the font and lose the stone/leaf, as suggested. I'm sorry the book isn't selling more! Sounds like a good story, but it's also heartening in a freaky way. Sometimes it's not that clear why some books aren't faring better with readers. I hope any tweaks you choose to try change that!

The review discussion, though, makes me giggle a little, because I envisioned a group called, "Authors in search of 3 star C reviews to balance out the awesome." Authors get accused of stuffing reviews with friendly 5 star puff pieces all the time...would readers who care about that sort of thing be equally in arms if we sought out 3 star reviews? Or even the very secret society of, "Authors in need of controversial, muck-raking 1 star reviews to kickstart sales", ha ha.***

My apologies for the double post if it ends up showing at Blogger...


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm actually reading this book now and am enjoying it a good deal. It reads well, the prose is smooth, the plot solid, the characters believable. Simply, it deserves a lot more press than so many others that sell better, but you can't make people buy it. I do suspect it has the potential to be some kind of slow burner.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks all, especially Vicki for her time and effort. One thing that has been gratifying from this has been the reactions of the people who have already read the book. At least I know I'm going in the right direction!



JodyWallace said:


> The review discussion, though, makes me giggle a little, because I envisioned a group called, "Authors in search of 3 star C reviews to balance out the awesome." Authors get accused of stuffing reviews with friendly 5 star puff pieces all the time...would readers who care about that sort of thing be equally in arms if we sought out 3 star reviews? Or even the very secret society of, "Authors in need of controversial, muck-raking 1 star reviews to kickstart sales", ha ha.***


I have to admit that my first attempt at answering that particular comment on Vicki's blog came out rather snarky and I had to delete it. It is sad that no one trusts good reviews any more.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Good form on removing your comment, Katie. From a professional standpoint, we have to analyse everything we do and say and anticipate how it could be interpreted wrongly. How we present ourselves can impact on sales.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post today: Conflict of Interest










http://bit.ly/qyh1Mr

Thanks in advance for your comments! 

Vicki


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Wraaa! I hate Blogger with a vengeance. It usually takes me six attempts to post anything on that damn site, and now it's eaten my comment.

Anyway, short version: I like the cover, but the writing is unclear, confusing and fairly wordy/distanced. This book would benefit from being workshopped.

Do NOT change the British spelling.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

I have no intention of changing my spelling. I got soured on that after getting a comment from an American including the phrase "colonial overlords". 

Any workshopping on this has to wait - I've got one coming out in print shortly.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

VH Folland said:


> I have no intention of changing my spelling. I got soured on that after getting a comment from an American including the phrase "colonial overlords".
> 
> Any workshopping on this has to wait - I've got one coming out in print shortly.


Good onya for not changing the spelling!

Whoa! I can't believe this site just inserted and asterisk where there wasn't one 

I do believe that you'd be better off pulling the print version and workshopping/honing writing skills before you take it any further.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry I wasn't clear - the print book is a different book with good reviews in ebook. 

The problem I've had with COI is that it's a sequel and all my betas have read the first one. They already know the character, wanted to read more about him, and know it's a forty-year-old former armed robber climbing out of the window (hence his rather blase reaction to being mugged). I did wonder if that would cause problems for people not familiar with the series.

Time to find another beta reader to get a fresh view.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My problem was not so much with not knowing the character (I don't expect to get to know him in the first paragraph) but with clarity of prose at sentence level.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Katie, I just noticed your new cover--it's perfect! Gorgeous!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Katie, I just noticed your new cover--it's perfect! Gorgeous!


Yes, well done.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Commented on the blog.

And then I came back here and read this:



VH Folland said:


> it's a forty-year-old former armed robber climbing out of the window (hence his rather blase reaction to being mugged).


As I said on the blog, the cover image looks to me like a teenage (or at most early 20s) gangbanger. Forty-year-old? I just don't see it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post today: Death Before Swine










http://bit.ly/pir3aQ

Thanks for commenting!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented. Pretty good opening.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Also liked the opening and left a comment.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Strong opening with room for improvement.  The author may be down...but certainly not out.


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Not the best cover, but I want to read the book.


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, everyone! I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I really want to know why the onus of finding a killer should rest with a high school teacher. Without further elaboration, that sounds unbelievable to me, and would make me hesitate to pick up the book (because I'd expect there might well be other credibility/lack of research issues). I want to know why he cares so much about the colleague to make it worth the risk to try and find the killer. I'd want to know why being a teacher is important in the plot and how the fact that he is a chemistry teacher makes this story different from a standard murder mystery. 
The cover is confusing to me. I can't figure out what it represents. Also: why swine?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I am all caught up on submissions on my blog, Why Is This Book Not Selling.

If you're not satisfied with your sales and would like a critique on your book, submit it to my blog and I'll take a look at it, as well as other authors and readers.

http://booknotselling.blogspot.com/p/book-submission.html

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> I am all caught up on submissions on my blog, Why Is This Book Not Selling.
> 
> If you're not satisfied with your sales and would like a critique on your book, submit it to my blog and I'll take a look at it, as well as other authors and readers.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind my saying it again, Vicki, the help I was given here made all the difference. My worst selling book is now selling equally with my best seller thanks to the generous commenters who didn't mince words.

It's hard to see what's wrong with the baby you sweated blood and tears over to create. It's even harder to have anyone criticize your work, but it's not a criticism. It's a critique with positive suggestions for change that may make a difference. What have you got to lose?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I am all caught up on submissions on my blog, Why Is This Book Not Selling.
> 
> If you're not satisfied with your sales and would like a critique on your book, submit it to my blog and I'll take a look at it, as well as other authors and readers.
> 
> ...


Hi Vicki!

Following your recent critique and the various comments made, I am working on my product pages. I thought you might like to see the new cover for Sea of Storms. I can't get the signature quite right, but you can still see it.

Mark


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alondo said:


> Hi Vicki!
> 
> Following your recent critique and the various comments made, I am working on my product pages. I thought you might like to see the new cover for Sea of Storms. I can't get the signature quite right, but you can still see it.
> 
> Mark


Much better.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Alondo said:


> Hi Vicki!
> 
> Following your recent critique and the various comments made, I am working on my product pages. I thought you might like to see the new cover for Sea of Storms. I can't get the signature quite right, but you can still see it.
> 
> Mark


Wow, I *really* like your new cover! I think that fits the book much better, and it looks great in thumbnail too. 

Vicki


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Much better.


Thanks! And thanks for helping to convince me to change covers. It was an emotional wrench, but worth it. I'm working on the cover for the second book now!

Mark


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Wow, I *really* like your new cover! I think that fits the book much better, and it looks great in thumbnail too.
> 
> Vicki


Thanks Vicki. I hope it will help to improve sales! I wish I could claim the credit, but it's down to a very talented designer I found on oDesk. That's a very useful resource for authors, but the way.

Mark


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alondo said:


> Thanks! And thanks for helping to convince me to change covers. It was an emotional wrench, but worth it. I'm working on the cover for the second book now!
> 
> Mark


You're very welcome. I hope it makes a difference. Can't wait to see the other two new covers.

Now all you have to do is get that blurb formatted so it doesn't looks so wonky.  Did you type it right into the form or did you copy and paste?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're very welcome. I hope it makes a difference. Can't wait to see the other two new covers.
> 
> Now all you have to do is get that blurb formatted so it doesn't looks so wonky.  Did you type it right into the form or did you copy and paste?


I copied and pasted. I've tried all sorts of ways to fiddle with it and the preview looks O.K. but when I update it it just goes back to how it was before. Should I delete it and type it in from scratch?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you using KDP to update it, or Author Central? That might make a difference too.

I just use KDP, so I don't know how to work Author Central.

Vicki


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Are you using KDP to update it, or Author Central? That might make a difference too.
> 
> I just use KDP, so I don't know how to work Author Central.
> 
> Vicki


Like you, I use KDP.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Then I would try retyping it. It's a pain, but it probably will get rid of any weird formatting.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Then I would try retyping it. It's a pain, but it probably will get rid of any weird formatting.


My thoughts exactly. I'm going to give that a go, now.

Mark


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Then I would try retyping it. It's a pain, but it probably will get rid of any weird formatting.


I just checked and it's still greyed out as "publishing" due to the change of cover, so I'll have to wait!

Mark


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I've just submitted something. It should be interesting. I've been following the blog for quite some time now, so I'll be intrigued to see what kind of advice I get.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

I just have to say I LOVE this blog. It's always interesting and educational.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Alondo, that's so much better! Good luck with your sales!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Alondo, that's so much better! Good luck with your sales!


Thanks! I hope to be back with new covers for the other two books in short order!

Mark


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Alondo said:


> Thanks! I hope to be back with new covers for the other two books in short order!
> 
> Mark


Vicki,

If you get a chance, have a look at the draft for my Book Two cover and let me know what you think (link below)? Improvement?

http://markwhiteway.weebly.com/lodestone-book-two-the-world-of-ice-and-stars.html

Thanks

Mark


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Vicki

What a fantastic idea and a great support to authors!

I'm not too proud to ask for help so I've submitted my book.  Sales have slowed to a near standstill so any advice you can offer in the future would be very welcome.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

@Mark - A very nice improvement. I think you'll be sending out the right message about genre with this new cover! I'd be shocked if sales didn't improve.

@Dave - Thank you for your submission! I have a few in line before yours, but I will get to it ASAP.

Thanks,

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alondo said:


> Vicki,
> 
> If you get a chance, have a look at the draft for my Book Two cover and let me know what you think (link below)? Improvement?
> 
> ...


What a difference! Good branding, too.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What a difference! Good branding, too.


Thanks Vicki! Book Three is up next for a cover makeover.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Alondo said:


> ...it's down to a very talented designer I found on oDesk. That's a very useful resource for authors, but the way.


Care to recommend the contractor? Or your general process for how you found one? I've used oDesk for other things (as a contractor as well as for hiring contractors), but only briefly considered using it for the cover redesign (and future design) work I need. Did you ask for a portfolio, or sketches to fit a description, or...? If you think this is too much of a tangent for this message thread, maybe starting a fresh thread would be good, as I expect others would be interested too.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Crenel said:


> Care to recommend the contractor? Or your general process for how you found one? I've used oDesk for other things (as a contractor as well as for hiring contractors), but only briefly considered using it for the cover redesign (and future design) work I need. Did you ask for a portfolio, or sketches to fit a description, or...? If you think this is too much of a tangent for this message thread, maybe starting a fresh thread would be good, as I expect others would be interested too.


I don't mind if Vicki doesn't! If you've used oDesk before you'll know that what you do is post a job and then interview applicants. There are illustrators, graphic designers, editors - pretty well anything you want really. A lot are from the third world - highly qualified, excellent English and work for peanuts.

I selected Jharwin Barrozo and he has been excellent. His email link is on the "links" tab of my website www.markwhiteway.weebly.com

Mark


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't mind at all Mark.

Do you mind telling us what "peanuts" means?  I'm curious what it costs to do something like that.

Vicki


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Alondo said:


> If you've used oDesk before you'll know that what you do is post a job and then interview applicants. [...]
> 
> I selected Jharwin Barrozo and he has been excellent.


Thanks, I found his profile on oDesk, so maybe I'll contact him about a project. As for the interview process, though, that's a lot more straightforward when the job is something like a bit of coding or transcription or voice talent. Getting someone to understand what is appropriate for a novel cover, however, seems less straightforward. You seem to have had good results, so I was just curious what your process for that was.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I don't mind at all Mark.
> 
> Do you mind telling us what "peanuts" means? I'm curious what it costs to do something like that.
> 
> Vicki


Vicki, there are people who will help custom design your cover for 15 or 20 bucks. I felt embarrassed asking someone to do it for that, so I listed my job for 30 and the job applicants were beating down my door to do it.

Mark


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Crenel said:


> Thanks, I found his profile on oDesk, so maybe I'll contact him about a project. As for the interview process, though, that's a lot more straightforward when the job is something like a bit of coding or transcription or voice talent. Getting someone to understand what is appropriate for a novel cover, however, seems less straightforward. You seem to have had good results, so I was just curious what your process for that was.


If you visit oDesk and register as an employer (which is free), you will find several blogs and tutorial videos which are extremely good and give you a lot of helpful advice. I picked up the basics in no time. Basically, you are looking for contractors with good reviews and a consistent work history as well as the skills you need. Look for those who are employed repeatedly by the same people or who say they would employ them again.

Interview them by email first, then one to one on skype if possible. Again there is an excellent guide on what interview questions to ask. For an ebook cover, make it a fixed rate job, payable on completion to your satisfaction. I specify that the contractor must supply upload ready files of the final design for Kindle, Smashwords and Nook as part of the job.

Or you could just invite Jharwin to do the job! He works with you live on skype which is a very effective form of collaboration. You comment, he makes any necessary changes and uploads them for your inspection. Obviously you need to make sure you have permission to use the relevant stock images. If they are not royalty free then you will have to purchase them. I found that Dreamstime had pretty much everything I needed that I could not find for free, and at reasonable prices. Typically he was able to complete the job in 24-48 hours.

If you query him, be sure to mention my name (Mark Whiteway)!

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I do have a lightbox started on Dreamstime for this project. (I have some photos there that sell from time to time, so I have funds I can convert to credits.) Maybe I'll post a job for open bidding and then invite Jharwin specifically to that.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Crenel said:


> Thanks for the input. I do have a lightbox started on Dreamstime for this project. (I have some photos there that sell from time to time, so I have funds I can convert to credits.) Maybe I'll post a job for open bidding and then invite Jharwin specifically to that.


Mention my name and I'm sure you'll get first class service!

Mark


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today: Fall from Grace

http://bit.ly/otF3M5










Thanks in advance for leaving a comment! The more opinions we get, the more it will help the author!

Vicki


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Vicki

Got my wife to drop by - she's better at this 'critical eye' thing than me!

I'm arranging cover art for Book Two and decided yesterday to go for a revamp of my current cover at the same time.  Could you pull my book from your list until I see what difference (if any) it makes.  I don't want to waste your time assessing something that's changing!

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Sure thing, not a problem. If you decide to submit it again, just follow the guidelines again. 

Vicki


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, that's great.


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for featuring my book Victorine. I was worried about my book being up on the site but I am glad I got over my nervousness to submit it.

I agree with the feedback concerning the cover and tightening the blurb. I've been looking for a new cover and stock art that fits the book. If I don't find something soon, I might commission some artwork.

Okay, now I'm going to address two points. Hopefully, I won't sound too defensive.

Let's not assume I'm one of those writers who believes he doesn't need an editor. The book was originally published two years ago when I hit publish by mistake. I took it down before any copies were sold but Amazon kept the original publication date. A year later, I republished it after getting the manuscript better edited. There are still some typos and mistakes in the manuscript. That's the way things are. My editor is only human, on most days so am I. I'll correct any errors as I find them or when they are pointed out to me. That's the best I can do until I start earning more money.

Also, what some might call a craft issue, I call an issue of style. My writing style isn't going to appeal to everyone. If it did, I would either worry or be very rich. There's a reason why certain things are done and said in the first 300 words. Using a cliche isn't a capital offense though using lots of them can get you hanged in some states. I intentionally did not go into detail about some things because they might be apparent later on or not important enough to the rest of the story. For example, the main character is offered a job but the exact details of the job aren't mentioned, just like you never see what's inside the case in Pulp Fiction. Its purpose is to start the story and give the main character a reason to be where he is. The details about the job aren't important to the rest of the story but how the main character reacts to it and his state of mind are.

Anyway, I would have posted on your blog but I keep getting error messages. Thanks for all the comments and suggestions. They helped, even the couple I don't agree with.

PS: Ignore any spelling errors or mistakes. I've been up since this time yesterday.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today: Mama










http://bit.ly/rhUUdO

Thanks in advance for your comments!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, I commented. Too bad the cover on this one is so good because a bad cover is an easy fix.  

Good premise for horror, though.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I added some thoughts and advice, too.

My suspicion is that there's some brand confusion going on... unless I'm wrong, there's at least one other author on Amazon writing under the name Robin Morris, and writing very different (and more expensive) stuff.

And this Robin has no Amazon Author Central page to clear up the confusion.

Plus, the name Robin Morris makes me think of some biogenetic love child created by combining the DNA of Robin, the dark-haired Canadian girl from HOW I MET YOUR MOTHER, with the DNA of Heather Morris, who plays Brittany S. Pierce on GLEE... yikes!

(OK, that last bit is just me trying too hard for a laugh, but... if there's another Robin Morris writing expensive academic books, that might be hurting things for this Robin writing indie horror...)


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay, did my due diligence.

Robin Morris is R.M. Reed here.

She has three books under the name Robin M. Reed. Those books have an Amazon Author Central page.

But her two horror books are written under the pen name Robin Morris... which unfortunately is the same name as at least a 2-3 other writers.

One writes psychology textbooks.

Another writes (seemingly) New Agey type books on energy and such that cost a lot of money.

And a third writes books that seem to be based in South Africa.

With three other authors writing under the name Robin Morris, there's confusion aplenty and a second Author Central page is called for.

I understand doing the comic-booky SF (Power vs. Powers) stuff under one name, and the horror stuff under another...

But launching a pen name actually doubles your branding work. You're not one author with five books now... You're two authors.... one with three books out, and another with two books out.

And Robin Reed is being confused with other Robin Reeds, plus only has a short story collection out, plus one novel... so part of it is that it's a new alias/ID.

I think it's these factors slowing down MAMA, not any deficit in the blurb, cover, concept or quality of the writing...


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Can I have two author pages?
As I mentioned on the blog, I have troubles with like-named authors under both my real name and pen name. Robin Reed is my real name and Robin Morris is a pen name that I have used for over ten years. I have a bunch of published stories using that name. Look up Robin Reed on Amazon and be prepare to be shocked, or at least surprised that Amazon allows stuff like that.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Alondo said:


> I don't mind if Vicki doesn't! If you've used oDesk before you'll know that what you do is post a job and then interview applicants. There are illustrators, graphic designers, editors - pretty well anything you want really. A lot are from the third world - highly qualified, excellent English and work for peanuts.
> 
> I selected Jharwin Barrozo and he has been excellent. His email link is on the "links" tab of my website www.markwhiteway.weebly.com
> 
> Mark


Hi Vicki

The redesign of my third cover is now up!

http://markwhiteway.weebly.com/lodestone-book-three-the-crucible-of-dawn.html

Take a look and let me know what you think!!!

Mark


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I like it Mark, it looks good!

Vicki


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I like it Mark, it looks good!
> 
> Vicki


Thanks again for featuring me, Vicki. That's all three covers fixed. I have a query running with KDP as to why my blurb on Book One won't format correctly. We're getting there!

Mark


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alondo said:


> Hi Vicki
> 
> The redesign of my third cover is now up!
> 
> ...


Fantastic, Mark.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Fantastic, Mark.


Thanks! It really feels as if my books are on the right track at last, thanks to Vicki!

Mark


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

R. M. Reed said:


> Can I have two author pages?
> As I mentioned on the blog, I have troubles with like-named authors under both my real name and pen name. Robin Reed is my real name and Robin Morris is a pen name that I have used for over ten years. I have a bunch of published stories using that name. Look up Robin Reed on Amazon and be prepare to be shocked, or at least surprised that Amazon allows stuff like that.


Robin,

You can add a separate author page for every pseudonym you use, yes.

I think you might need a separate email for each, but those are easy to acquire from Yahoo or Gmail for free.

So yes, absolutely, you can create additional Author Central pages for your pen names... and because there are so many other Robin Morris writers out there, it'd be wise to do. It would help readers identify your horror titles more clearly.


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Vicki, do you have any kind of figures as to how sales go for a novel after being featured on your blog? Does merely being featured drive a number of sales to it?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Les Turner said:


> Hey Vicki, do you have any kind of figures as to how sales go for a novel after being featured on your blog? Does merely being featured drive a number of sales to it?


I'm guessing being featured doesn't drive a number of sales to it, unless the entire issue with the book is not being seen. I've had a couple of books submitted that I felt should be selling, but weren't, and my guess was that not enough eyes were on the book. However, most of the books that get submitted are probably not in this category. Most of the time I feel like a cover change will help tremendously. Then sometimes a blurb change, and finally I look at the writing and give my opinion on if that needs work or not.

I know that Gertie has said her worst seller became one of her best sellers after a cover change. (I think she changed the blurb too, taking suggestions of ours.)

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> I know that Gertie has said her worst seller became one of her best sellers after a cover change. (I think she changed the blurb too, taking suggestions of ours.)
> 
> Vicki


Yes, changed the blurb and cover as suggested on the blog. It outsold my bestseller last month and is within a couple of sales this month so far. Previously, the only time it sold was when I did an ad like on KND. Now it's selling steadily every month.

No guarantees, of course, but that was my experience.

Like Vicki said, a couple of the books that were submitted should have been selling. Good cover, good blurb, good opening.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today: Invoke










http://bit.ly/rhs9Jj

Thanks to everyone who comments!

Vicki


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Mrs B had a look and left a comment.  I had a look and let her


----------



## Mike Dennis (Apr 26, 2010)

I left a comment. Hope it helps.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I left a comment. I think this could be an interesting story.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book today!










Escapades of Glamour Grannies - http://bit.ly/tTsfeW

Thanks for the comments!!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today: Driving to BelAir










http://bit.ly/uG9wXQ

Thanks for helping!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented. Sounds like a good book.


----------



## snookispunk (Oct 25, 2011)

Great idea, Victorine!


----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't ever seem to comment on your blog, Vicki, but I really don't like the cover.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Artemis Hunt said:


> I can't ever seem to comment on your blog, Vicki, but I really don't like the cover.


You have to click on post comment, let it refresh, and click it again. Then you type in the word and it will post. At least that's what I have to do.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted a comment. Interesting premise.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Slick cover, no faces. Didn't read the whole run down, but could it be because it's a novella? Asking for it's own sake, but do people buy novellas? I don't, but for no other reason than I never have. And I don't buy short story collections. I know that is more of a reader POV/question.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I think my short story collection needs a face on the cover... 

For those who are having a hard time commenting, I did a little "research" tonight on the situation where you try to post a comment using a Google account and it tells you that your account doesn't have access to post. This came up for somebody trying to post to my "Obscureland" blog, which is a Blogger blog like "Why Is My Book Not Selling." It seems to be an issue with browser settings. If you're seeing this, try logging out, then log back in but make sure the "stay signed in" checkbox is _not_ checked. If that still doesn't work, set your browser to not block third-party cookies*, and log out and log in again (and again make sure that checkbox is not checked).

* If you do this, understand that blocking third-party cookies is a way to preserve some online privacy, by making it more difficult to track where you go online, which advertisers try to do so they can optimize their ads based on what sites you visit. Not blocking those cookies will allow that behavior.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I finally got my comment to post on my Mac, but I couldn't get it to go through for the life of me on my PC.

I want to thank everyone for taking the time to comment. I'm taking all suggestions very seriously and will definitely be changing the cover and blurb (the prologue will probably get cut, too).


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Today's submission is a short story - Dual










http://bit.ly/tOjFUE

I'd love some comments on this one!

Thanks,

Vicki


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Vicki, thank you so much for putting my short story up.  I'm finding the comments really helpful and appreciate everyone who has posted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Put in my two cents.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Wish this was a novel instead of a short story. It looks great.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

JFHilborne said:


> Wish this was a novel instead of a short story. It looks great.


You know, I think it could be fleshed out to be a novelette at least. I would love it if she wanted to do that. I really enjoyed this story. It's got the best ending! I highly recommend it.

Vicki


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone.  Vicki, you are kindness itself.    I think though, that this story just isn't grabbing people enough for them to want to read it.  I'll just keep working on something new and hope I become a better writer.  A hug of thanks....J.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today: Perception of Evil










http://bit.ly/v6cdHo

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I left a comment. I wonder why the author doesn't know how many copies he's sold.


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I left a comment. I wonder why the author doesn't know how many copies he's sold.


Maybe he doesn't check  I hear he's a bit of an odd duck...

Oooo! One thing I want to clear up right away: those reviewers ARE friends now, but did the reviews before. Lois and Gary are fellow authors, even, and some of y'all probably know them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Budo von Stahl said:


> Maybe he doesn't check  I hear he's a bit of an odd duck...
> 
> Oooo! One thing I want to clear up right away: those reviewers ARE friends now, but did the reviews before. Lois and Gary are fellow authors, even, and some of y'all probably know them.


You mean ... I can hardly speak the words ... you don't (gasp) check your sales at least ten times an hour a day?


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Hehe!  Nah, too depressing.  I have happier things to do, like write more stuff.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Budo von Stahl said:


> Maybe he doesn't check  I hear he's a bit of an odd duck...
> 
> Oooo! One thing I want to clear up right away: those reviewers ARE friends now, but did the reviews before. Lois and Gary are fellow authors, even, and some of y'all probably know them.


The review thing happens. One of my novels had 5-star reviews that were so glowing they looked seriously fake. From people I didn't know at all. I went out and BEGGED for a 3-star review. LOL


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

I hear that!  I'll take all I can get no matter how many 'stars'.  It has been super making friends with those folks, they are great people.  What I want from a review is to learn something myself, what went over well is just as important as what didn't, and vice-versa.  I just happen to know how quickly that 'fake review' line degenerates here, so I wanted to head that off and stick to pokes and jabs I can learn from.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I have 24 reviews and a 4.6 average. I'm sure to some it looks fake even though I know like 3 people in the lot.

Budo, speaking of fans, one of yours is trolling/defending you in the comments at booknotselling. You may want to tell him everything's cool and we don't hate your book.


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Doh!  I'll see what I can find out.

Aww!  That was my Liz feeling maternal   She didn't understand the format and thought strangers were jumping on her man, sweet thing.  We cool now, so let the fun resume!


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm on board with all the great pointers thus far.  After not looking at it for a bit, the blurb does seem pretty vanilla.  That is a stained-glass window, and a knight, and both are big parts of the tale, but the lettering does transfer a little off in thumbnail.  Keep it coming!  Hmm, that opener has a lot of "had" in it, doesn't it?  I know where that came from, grr.  On the fix list.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Budo,

  I offer mea culpas on that font.  Yikes!  I know the day will soon come when you can get all professional covers.  I think you are a really good writer...your time will come.


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks, Jeanne!  I kinda like the stories, but my opinion might be slightly jaded, hehe.  I'm here to pick up pointers on how to get more folks like you to pick 'em up, and I have a pretty darn thick skin.  Here's to hoping!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Budo von Stahl said:


> Thanks, Jeanne! I kinda like the stories, but my opinion might be slightly jaded, hehe. I'm here to pick up pointers on how to get more folks like you to pick 'em up, and I have a pretty darn thick skin.  Here's to hoping!


It worked for me.


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Gertie has the magic; everything works for her!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Budo von Stahl said:


> Gertie has the magic; everything works for her!


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Gasp!  (But I was still right, hehe!)


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

I got some good pointers from this exercise, Vickie; many thanks to everyone who participated.  That blurb really is pretty stale, so that's the first job; I managed to make a royal mess of the cover, lol, so I'll turn it over to a tech-savvy youngster I have around here someplace.  I do see a few editorial gaffs in the narrative, so I'll try to tighten it up a bit and still preserve the rolling tone, but we'll see how that works out.  Good times, and hope you can keep it going!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today: Katheryn's Secret










http://bit.ly/tAscd4

Thanks to everyone who stops by and comments!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today: Crowded










http://bit.ly/sG0vSa

Thanks in advance for your comments!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented. That was a pretty fast turn around, Vicki.


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

Where do you check your book sales? I use Amazon Central every other day, well, no, every day, but all I get are zeroes. My graphs are like the side elevation plan of a ski slope: downhill. Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael Parker said:


> Where do you check your book sales? I use Amazon Central every other day, well, no, every day, but all I get are zeroes. My graphs are like the side elevation plan of a ski slope: downhill. Am I looking in the wrong place?


Go to KDP, where you published your book. Click on REPORTS at the top. Then click on MONTH TO DATE UNIT SALES on the left. You'll see all your titles and up to date sales. There's also a drop down box for UK, DE, FR. And underneath the drop down box you can click for previous months sales.

There's also a six weeks report that gives you your totals including royalties for the previous six weeks which comes out midnight PST on Saturday and a monthly report that comes out on the 15th of the month, approximately.


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you Margaret. Now sorted!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today! Thanks in advance for your comments!










http://bit.ly/tkmCvT


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was wondering when you were going to post a new one.  

Who was it that said that averaging one book sale a day over a boatload of titles will give an author a living wage? This book is close to averaging a sale a day and I would advise Emily to get some more books out there.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> Who was it that said that averaging one book sale a day over a boatload of titles will give an author a living wage? This book is close to averaging a sale a day and I would advise Emily to get some more books out there.


I think that's excellent advice, too. I've been looking over authors who have better sales than I, and what I've noticed is that they have far more books for sale than I do. I believe that Konrath has also made this comment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mscott9985 said:


> I think that's excellent advice, too. I've been looking over authors who have better sales than I, and what I've noticed is that they have far more books for sale than I do. I believe that Konrath has also made this comment.


My goal right now is to start releasing a novella or novelette a month starting December 1. I've already got 12 (11 3/4, actually) written. Four of them (one series) have their covers and blurbs all done and the last two in that series are just waiting on my editor. That's why I haven't released anything since April. Fingers crossed, candles lit.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> My goal right now is to start releasing a novella or novelette a month starting December 1. I've already got 12 (11 3/4, actually) written. Four of them (one series) have their covers and blurbs all done and the last two in that series are just waiting on my editor. That's why I haven't released anything since April. Fingers crossed, candles lit.


Congrats! I had thought about doing that myself and had even written the first installment before life got in the way. I'm sending positive vibes your way


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mscott9985 said:


> Congrats! I had thought about doing that myself and had even written the first installment before life got in the way. I'm sending positive vibes your way


Thanks for the good wishes. I'm lucky enough to be retired, although I have a lot of family obligations. That's why I've been at McD's at 7am every morning this week while the grandkids are out of school. When they are back at school next week, I'll be heading for the library every afternoon (9-1 on Saturdays).


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!










http://bit.ly/svCbyE


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!

I appreciate all comments!










http://bit.ly/vx3UOf


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Do you mind telling us what "peanuts" means? I'm curious what it costs to do something like that.


Just a quick follow-up to this earlier tangent... When you don't pay much, you shouldn't expect much (and should consider yourself lucky if it goes smoothly). I posted a cover design job and invited the designer that Mark recommended. He didn't follow the basic instructions for bidding on the job, but neither did anyone else so I hired him anyway. He then wanted to change the job, so I had to explain my rationale for doing the job as it was originally described. After some back-and-forth communication and a mutual agreement that completion could be delayed a few weeks, he later dropped the job and posted site feedback saying the job "wasn't as described." Other than the mutual agreement that he wouldn't need to complete it according to the original timeline, it was _exactly_ as my job listing described it, he just didn't want to do it my way. No money wasted, but time definitely wasted. YMMV.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Crenel said:


> Just a quick follow-up to this earlier tangent... When you don't pay much, you shouldn't expect much (and should consider yourself lucky if it goes smoothly). I posted a cover design job and invited the designer that Mark recommended. He didn't follow the basic instructions for bidding on the job, but neither did anyone else so I hired him anyway. He then wanted to change the job, so I had to explain my rationale for doing the job as it was originally described. After some back-and-forth communication and a mutual agreement that completion could be delayed a few weeks, he later dropped the job and posted site feedback saying the job "wasn't as described." Other than the mutual agreement that he wouldn't need to complete it according to the original timeline, it was _exactly_ as my job listing described it, he just didn't want to do it my way. No money wasted, but time definitely wasted. YMMV.


All I can say is that I have been totally satisfied with his work. Have a look at the latest cover he did which is for the book I am writing now. let me know what you think!

http://markwhiteway.weebly.com/lodestone-book-four-seeds-across-the-sky.html

Mark


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Just wanted to say (again) what a great blog this is, Vicki.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Vicki,

Just sent you The Haircut, a New Year's Tale

Thank you!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Vicki, I posted a long reply to everyone and now it's gone.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Vicki, I posted a long reply to everyone and now it's gone.


I saw the post come through on my email, but I don't see it posted either. Strange. I'll check my dashboard to see if it says anything...


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I have no idea what happened, but I see the message in my gmail. I'll go ahead and post it here, in case you want to copy and paste it.

MeiLinMiranda's Post:

Thanks everyone for your comments. Answering some:

Allis and Issak are fraternal twins; Issak is male. The gods they embody (they're possessed twice a year) are as well.

Joseph: Thank you for these questions. They help a lot. When Teacher (the adviser) "reads" the magic book to a person, he becomes the POV character in the story; he experiences what the character experiences. The magic book contains the forgotten--sometimes suppressed--history of the kingdom, especially its women. The book as a whole is light on the magic and heavy on political, religious and sexual intrigue. The hero's ultimate goal isn't so much a threesome; there's a strong religious component as well.

The opening scene: This becomes extremely important later in the book and reverberates throughout the entire series; if you read the full sample you might understand why. In really early drafts it wasn't there, but it felt increasingly strange to refer to a critical scene we didn't actually see. I may very well be wrong, and my editor and I will revisit it.

Never fear, Anonymous 12:44, they don't have to have sex to save the world. And the quality of the drink is important in that Temmin has a horrendous hangover in the next scene. 

SBJones: I've moved the price around a lot. For a long time I sold *more* books at $4.95 than I did at $2.99. When book two comes out I'm definitely dropping the price on book one as an experiment. As for the formatting, the book itself is formatted correctly; I'm not sure how to get Amazon to correct it in the "Look Inside" function. If anyone knows, please tell me! As for Creative Commons: The license explains it. If you want to share it, fine, but don't change it and don't sell it. I can't stop people sending the file to friends and I can't stop torrenting. That's a fact of life. I also despise DRM. I have even gotten paid by a handful of people who've been given the book by a friend and liked it enough to pony up. I consider it free advertising.

I haven't changed the cover because for every negative comment I hear about it (exclusively on author boards) I get three raves, and not just from fans. I've been loathe to change it based on that. Margaret: I didn't draw it myself. It looks a lot better in every thumbnail except the "Look inside!" one; Amazon did something weird when they shrank it to include the extra graphics. In print it's stunning. I've sold copies in person just from the cover. And I understand that print covers don't always translate. Once more of the series is out I may go in a different direction for the ebooks.

The difficulties I have marketing the book is that it *is* rather literary. It's definitely cross-genre; in trying to help me nail down a genre, reviewer Keryl Raist ultimately said, "It's fiction." 

The "Kushiel" comparisons are not my own. I've never read them myself, and once I finished the book two draft and handed it off to my editor--just this week--I fully realized I need to remove them from my marketing. If I'm going to be true to the story, sex is going to fade in importance; book two has a lot less of it. I'm doing a series of side stories for fans of the sexy parts, so they won't be completely abandoned. But it makes marketing that much more challenging.

In the end, I think I'm just going to have to trust that the books will find their audience. It just seems to be the way of things for heavily cross-genre books like this. Which doesn't mean I'm ignoring your comments *at all*. I'm going to be giving the blurb a good long squint, especially. Not that I haven't been squinting at the damn thing for months now. 

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

It was too long; I split it in two and it seems to have posted. Verbose Mei is verbose.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been following the WITBNS blog but haven't posted yet since normally others say everything I would have said anyway, and better. It's been a great learning opportunity though.
I am curious- if you did a tally of all books that have been reviewed so far, what ratio will have come to the conclusion that it's the cover that needs work?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd say a large percentage of them need either a new cover, or improvements to a current cover. The biggest issue with cover that I see is genre. Sometimes a cover is well designed and appealing, but it doesn't give the impression of the right genre, or doesn't fall in line with other books that are in that genre. So people who are looking for a certain kind of book don't look click on it because it doesn't give that 'feeling' if you know what I mean.


----------



## MichMasoch (Dec 1, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I'd say a large percentage of them need either a new cover, or improvements to a current cover. The biggest issue with cover that I see is genre. Sometimes a cover is well designed and appealing, but it doesn't give the impression of the right genre, or doesn't fall in line with other books that are in that genre. So people who are looking for a certain kind of book don't look click on it because it doesn't give that 'feeling' if you know what I mean.


It's always suprising to me when writers, who get setting a mood and theme in words, miss the mark on visuals. I've been lurking at the WiMBNS site for a while (it's superb, by the way), and love that you and other authors recommend reviewing other successful covers within their genre. Reflecting the norms of the genre is critical, along with complimenting the overall mood and tone of the book. This idea should extend not only to image, but color, layout, and font. If it's done right, the cover will still feel fresh but give the niche audience its comfort zone, too.

Visuals can be so evocative, so it's a shame when a good writer misses the opportunity to use them well and draw readers in to their blurb and sample.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

genevieveaclark said:


> This. The other thing I've taken away -- and, admittedly, this is a much smaller sub-sample -- is that sometimes there isn't really an easily identifiable reason why a book isn't selling. There isn't anything demonstrably "wrong" with it, but inevitably people will look for a reason. Those, to me, seem to be the posts where the specific criticisms are all over the place.
> 
> Which...might actually be the least helpful thing I've ever posted here. But maybe it's good to remember that sometimes it happens? And you just put out a new book, and it's ok, and you just keep plugging?


That's true. There's not always something to fix. Sometimes a book just doesn't take off. If we all knew exactly what the market wants, we'd all be able to write best sellers.

Good point.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Victorine said:


> There's not always something to fix. Sometimes a book just doesn't take off. If we all knew exactly what the market wants, we'd all be able to write best sellers.


I think it's important to understand the comprehensive role of marketing, of which the cover is a vital but not solitary part. There is a _huge_ marketplace of books, and an even more vast array of non-book things vying for the attention of potential readers. If I could read as much as I wanted, I'd go through many books per year. As it is, I'm lucky to get through 3 or 4. In a fast-paced, time-crunched society, your book might have "exactly what [your target] market wants" but if you can't get it in front of enough people _and capture their attention long enough for them to actually consider taking the time to read it_, it won't take off.

If there really is nothing major to fix about the book -- the cover is an eye-catcher, the blurb makes the reader want to discover more, the intro draws the reader in with an iron grip, everything is technically correct, and so forth -- then other aspects of marketing must be addressed. Just tweeting a link to an audience that might be mostly other reader-starved writers, or posting on Google+ or other social networks, or hoping that _the next book_ will be "the one" that takes off (and bring sales back to the older book), won't cut it in really reaching a large audience of potential readers. I understand that online marketing is attractive because it can be done on the cheap or even free (no question that I've used it too), but I would suggest that if you're _only_ marketing online, you're quite possibly leaving money on the table.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post today: Forgotten Gods










http://bit.ly/rEnBY4


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Vicki,

On Dec. 2 I sent you my novel The Haircut, to see if you could help me because it REALLY wasn't selling.  Then, on Dec. 5, it was featured on Ereader News Today, and it really took off.  Don't know how long my sales spike will last, but for the time being, at least, it's not in the Why is this book not selling category.  Just wanted to let you know-- and also to thank you for all that you do.

Donna


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

donna callea said:


> Vicki,
> 
> On Dec. 2 I sent you my novel The Haircut, to see if you could help me because it REALLY wasn't selling. Then, on Dec. 5, it was featured on Ereader News Today, and it really took off. Don't know how long my sales spike will last, but for the time being, at least, it's not in the Why is this book not selling category. Just wanted to let you know-- and also to thank you for all that you do.
> 
> Donna


SO glad it took off! That's fantastic! Sometimes just getting noticed is the issue.  I'll hold off on posting, and if it slips back down and you want to get more eyes on it, let me know and I can put it up.

Happy for you!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book today! Take a peek.










http://bit.ly/tMBeMs


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Is there a way to subscribe to this excellent blog via e-mail?  I feel as though I keep missing your posts.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

mscott9985 said:


> Is there a way to subscribe to this excellent blog via e-mail? I feel as though I keep missing your posts.


I had added a "Follow by Email" widget a while back, it's on the right hand side if you scroll down a bit, but I'm not sure how well it works as I've not tried it out. Let me know if it doesn't work, and I'll see what I can do. 

Vicki


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Vicki!  I hadn't scrolled down enough before, but now I'm following it


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book today!










http://bit.ly/usG6zN

Thanks for the comments!!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Left a comment. Hope it helps.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Whoops, the anonymous comment was mine. I have major issues with posting comments on Blogger.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! Sorry, Patty, I looked it up once and found out most of the issues people have with blogger has to do with cookies. (Allowing, not allowing, or something like that.) That's all I know. 

Thanks for helping!

Vicki


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I knew there was a reason why I preferred chocolate to cookies.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I'd say a large percentage of them need either a new cover, or improvements to a current cover. The biggest issue with cover that I see is genre. Sometimes a cover is well designed and appealing, but it doesn't give the impression of the right genre, or doesn't fall in line with other books that are in that genre. So people who are looking for a certain kind of book don't look click on it because it doesn't give that 'feeling' if you know what I mean.


Just to endorse Victorine's comments and the value of her blog, since putting into effect the suggested changes and totally re-designing my covers, my sales have increased more than ten-fold!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alondo said:


> Just to endorse Victorine's comments and the value of her blog, since putting into effect the suggested changes and totally re-designing my covers, my sales have increased more than ten-fold!


You did a great job with the covers.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You did a great job with the covers.


Thanks, but it would not have occurred to me without the comments that came through on her blog. It really is a great resource for authors!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Alondo said:


> Just to endorse Victorine's comments and the value of her blog, since putting into effect the suggested changes and totally re-designing my covers, my sales have increased more than ten-fold!


I'm thrilled to hear this!! 

You totally made my day today.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I'm thrilled to hear this!!
> 
> You totally made my day today.


No really, the thanks go to you Vicki. As a result, my six week royalty report is now around $1000 - enough to pay for my food and my mortgage. I can honestly say I am now making a living as an author!

I would recommend anyone reading this who is less than satisfied with their sales, to give Victorine's blog a go. Think seriously about the suggestions made and then have the courage to follow through. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!










Here's the link: http://bit.ly/thnYvv


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vicki, I downloaded the sample of Elmore's book and I'll come back to comment after I read it.


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Alondo said:


> I would recommend anyone reading this who is less than satisfied with their sales, to give Victorine's blog a go. Think seriously about the suggestions made and then have the courage to follow through. You won't be disappointed!


Vicki's doing it big like that? Hmm. After making a few changes, I think I'll send her my book (along with a free copy).


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Vicki, I downloaded the sample of Elmore's book and I'll come back to comment after I read it.


Thanks Gertie!



Mr. RAD said:


> Vicki's doing it big like that? Hmm. After making a few changes, I think I'll send her my book (along with a free copy).


Sure, send me the book. The blog has the submission guidelines. You don't have to send a free copy, I read the first bit and if I get hooked I usually buy the book. 

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I read the sample and left a new comment. See what you think, Vicki.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Good thoughts, Gertie. I totally agree. I think there's too much going on for readers to find a plot line. Even comedy needs some sort of driving force moving the story along.

Thanks for the comments!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today! Check it out:










Here's the link: http://bit.ly/vtBBdm


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Victorine said:


> New book up today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate all the feedback - I have a new "to-do" for January now!
Elmore


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Elmore Hammes said:


> Appreciate all the feedback - I have a new "to-do" for January now!
> Elmore


Good luck, Elmore. I think the book has potential.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!










http://bit.ly/ykc9dE

Thanks for the comments!!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book today!










http://bit.ly/zRNUuh


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

An announcement! I have two wonderful friends now helping me with my blog.

You can read about them here: http://bit.ly/z6VemT

And a new book up today too!










http://bit.ly/wH2QtC


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

What an awesome idea and a generous offer. I'd love to sell more than I am, so I'll check it out as well!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, Tamara!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

It's great that the blog is doing so well, Vicki.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today: http://bit.ly/wR7w2Z

Thanks in advance for your comments!!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

And another post by Sabrina:










http://bit.ly/xcPtNZ


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up!! This one is Gina's post.










http://bit.ly/z8yxmN


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post up today!










Thank you guys so much for reading and commenting. This helps authors so much!

http://bit.ly/yHNKNG


----------



## TommyJCharles (Dec 23, 2011)

This is a great idea. 

I left a comment.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

I left a comment, too, but it disappeared.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I posted my comment. That's one long book.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Doomed Muse said:


> I left a comment, too, but it disappeared.


Grrr! You're not the first person to tell me this. I have no idea why posts disappear like that. It came to my email, though, so I reposted it and quoted you.

Sorry that happened.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks, Victorine.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> New post up today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted a comment and bought Liam's book. What I have read so far says to me that the book has a "soul" which is something I strive for in my own writing. Sure, it could probably benefit from a few technical tweaks, but for me, the story's the thing!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Two new books up! They were posted yesterday, but I was out of town so I didn't get a chance to let you all know. Here they are:










http://bit.ly/wggops

And










http://bit.ly/z2r3yV

Thank you in advance for your help with these books!!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!










http://bit.ly/w5TOnn


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!










http://bit.ly/A2jM2m


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> New book up today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried posting to the blog, but it will not accept my post, so here's my 2c.

"I agree totally with Vicki - ditch the first paragraph and it will read much better.

"I was also wondering about genre. "General Adult Fiction" seems nondescript. I think listing it as "humor" would probably attract more punters."

February 24, 2012 6:54 AM


----------



## Jim Chaseley (Feb 16, 2012)

I think this is a great idea for a site. What's the waiting list like?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm about one month out right now, but I hope to get more done this weekend.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today:










http://bit.ly/xZF78O


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Two new books up! I'd love your comments on them. You can help these authors!










http://bit.ly/wtQFsO

and










http://bit.ly/wwAq3a


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I love reading the comments...they are all so useful and thought provoking.

Glad you're still doing this, Victorine


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!










http://bit.ly/zUeFh8

PS, thank you all so much for participating in this. I really appreciate all of the comments that come in! You guys rock!!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Victorine said:


> New book up today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cover rocks!!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

There's a short story up today, if you all could help me with it. I'd love your opinions! Thanks so much.










Link: http://bit.ly/H32ILw


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a new book up today:










Click this link to read and help this author out: http://bit.ly/H7r2Jj

Thanks so much for helping out. The more comments, the better. I know I really feel better if 20 people tell me my description needs work, rather than just one or two.  And maybe you disagree with me, that's important too.

So thanks in advance for commenting!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> I have a new book up today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I left a comment, Vicki.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much!  You rock!!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I have a new book up today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Left my comment. After appearing on Vicki's blog, my books continue to go from strength to strength, now selling 50 units a day! I guess that proves that good advice really can work!

Well done Vicki for offering such priceless support!

Mark W.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Alondo said:


> Left my comment. After appearing on Vicki's blog, my books continue to go from strength to strength, now selling 50 units a day! I guess that proves that good advice really can work!
> 
> Well done Vicki for offering such priceless support!
> 
> Mark W.


I'm so glad to hear you're doing so well, Mark!

Yay!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alondo said:


> Left my comment. After appearing on Vicki's blog, my books continue to go from strength to strength, now selling 50 units a day! I guess that proves that good advice really can work!
> 
> Well done Vicki for offering such priceless support!
> 
> Mark W.


That is awesome! The changes I made from the comments have definitely increased my sales, although not to the extent of yours. Congratulations!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That is awesome! The changes I made from the comments have definitely increased my sales, although not to the extent of yours. Congratulations!


It took 5 months for me to get this far, so just be patient! Results may not come over night, but they will come!

Mark


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!










http://bit.ly/Hy91Dk

I'd love some help with this one, it's fantasy, and not my usual genre. I might be way off base with my comments. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's a gorgeous cover but doesn't give me that "fantasy" feeling. I left my comment.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you! I really appreciate everyone who comments. It helps the authors so much. You all are great!!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Victorine said:


> New book up today! http://bit.ly/Hy91Dk


Along with some in-depth cover design analysis. Very interesting!

(I didn't comment on this one because I didn't feel I had anything useful to add.)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today. I love hearing all of your comments and opinions! Thanks in advance for your help. I know the authors really appreciate it.










http://bit.ly/INWOBT


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Victorine
Is it okay if I post the link on my blog and help out that way?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

FrankZubek said:


> Victorine
> Is it okay if I post the link on my blog and help out that way?


That would be wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> New book up today. I love hearing all of your comments and opinions! Thanks in advance for your help. I know the authors really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posted a comment. All other things aside, I think that cover definitely must go!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/

Okay its now on my blog too My hits have been growing lately ( avg 60 to 70 hits a day from around the world) so hopefully I can help everyone grab some fresh sales&#8230;.
Good luck to all!


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

Posted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Posted my comments.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm trying to get a little more caught up with the blog. Here's a new book today!

And, as always, your comments are greatly appreciated! You guys rock!










http://bit.ly/IXAelC


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today! Many of you know Thea. She's a wonderful author. I'd love some thoughts on this book.










http://bit.ly/IZGMot

Thanks in advance for commenting!! I really appreciate all of you.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

And here's another one up today. This one was critiqued by Gina. I think she's spot on. If you think so too, please leave a comment. Even the "I agree" posts are helpful to the authors!!










http://bit.ly/HQGB9r


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks, Victorine.

I learn from each of these postings! so glad you're still doing this. All the comments on the books are helpful...I love reading them.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

We have three new books up today, so I'm just going to link to the blog and hopefully people will scroll down to help comment on the new books. http://booknotselling.blogspot.com/

Here's the book covers so you know which ones are new today:




























I really appreciate everyone who comments.  Thank you!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

A thought: maybe you should introduce an upper limit to the number of sales for submissions.

Seriously, 4-500 copies is not 'not selling'. The author is just using the blog as advertising.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> A thought: maybe you should introduce an upper limit to the number of sales for submissions.
> 
> Seriously, 4-500 copies is not 'not selling'. The author is just using the blog as advertising.


I had thought about that, Patty. I might do that, I just hate to limit it because "not selling" can be subjective. I do have a book that sells 1 to 2 a day. It's sold over 1,000 since I first put it out, but it sells much slower than my other one, and I might label it "not selling." I feel like it's hard to put a limit on things like this. I do understand that some books need more help than others, though, and if a book is doing better than others it might take up space where another book could be.

I'm not turning anyone away right now, but if I feel like I have way too many submissions I might have to put something like that into place.

Thanks for your comments, Patty.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Blergh, I just left a comment but Blogger ate it. I really, really hate Blogger.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> Blergh, I just left a comment but Blogger ate it. I really, really hate Blogger.


So sorry!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just commented on all three.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you! Great observations, as always.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a new book up for critique today.










http://bit.ly/IkKTWY

Thanks to all who comment!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented. Biggest problems are the cover and the price.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for being so observant. I didn't even comment on the price, and I do think that might be an issue as well.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!










http://bit.ly/IObnEE


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Left my comment.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Left my comment.


Thanks so much! I can always count on you.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Also left a comment


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

JFHilborne said:


> Also left a comment


Great thoughts, Jenny. You're right on the spot.  Thanks for helping!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today:










http://bit.ly/JbuU3m

As always, I really appreciate any comments that you guys leave. You're so helpful to the authors.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Wow, this thread's still around? Going on you 1 year anniversary here. How's the site traffic doing? Steady? Growing?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

vrabinec said:


> Wow, this thread's still around? Going on you 1 year anniversary here. How's the site traffic doing? Steady? Growing?


The site traffic has grown a bit over time. It would be better if I posted one each day.  I always think I can do more than I can. I really love it, though, so I'm not really doing it for traffic or book sales or even affiliate sales, of which I do get a little bit of a kickback. I do it because I get private emails from authors who are now getting more sales because they took some of the advice, and that makes me happy.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

I know what you mean about thinking you can do more than you can. I've got a read for a friend I need to get back to, a could friends on CC I need to crit, and then there's the matter of my own WIP...And yet, here I am.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

What constitutes "not selling" in terms of the site?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

RuthNestvold said:


> What constitutes "not selling" in terms of the site?


You know, I left that vague on purpose. I like having authors determine if something is selling well or not. For instance, I can imagine a popular author who has books that sell very well, and maybe they have one that really lags behind. Let's say it's selling 200 copies a month, where their other books sell 5,000 a month. For some, 200 sales a month would definitely not be "not selling." However, for this popular author, it's obvious there's a problem with one of the books.

That is why I'd like to keep it vague.  So in the end, if you feel a book is under-performing, feel free to submit it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!










http://bit.ly/JQYmtm

Thank you to all who routinely come and comment. I couldn't do this without you.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I think we all know the answer is BECAUSE GOOGLE CHANGED THE MATRIX!  

I mean, the algorithms.

Okay, I'm coming over to visit and "help" with my opinions ...


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Victorine said:


> You know, I left that vague on purpose. I like having authors determine if something is selling well or not. For instance, I can imagine a popular author who has books that sell very well, and maybe they have one that really lags behind. Let's say it's selling 200 copies a month, where their other books sell 5,000 a month. For some, 200 sales a month would definitely not be "not selling." However, for this popular author, it's obvious there's a problem with one of the books.
> 
> That is why I'd like to keep it vague.  So in the end, if you feel a book is under-performing, feel free to submit it.


Cool! Just sent you an email. Thanks!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today! And I really need your help. This is totally not my genre.










http://bit.ly/KR0pv5

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

Commented =)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you! Great comments. I totally agree with you.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New Post Today!










http://bit.ly/LoFZvH

And, wow, you guys are the best! I love all of your comments. Very helpful.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today:










http://bit.ly/KkCIwA

This is another free book that isn't getting downloads. I'd love your opinion as to what this author can do to help with sales! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Lee Lopez (Jan 19, 2012)

I hopped over there and it's a great idea. I think I'll submit...


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, Lee!

If you have time, I'd love to hear your comments on some of the books up for critique right now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry I haven't commented on the last three books. I haven't had much chance to be online for fun the last few weeks.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

No worries, Gertie! I totally understand.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!










http://bit.ly/KTtJRA

Thanks in advance to everyone who helps out.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-4k-SCfFXGlI/T72Br_a8GuI/AAAAAAAAAn4/lVHoTJF26uQ/s1600/guarding.jpg

http://bit.ly/KtjsNy

I would love your comments in this one. Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Commented. Nice cover, but I don't think it matches the contents.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Commented.


----------



## R. Garcia (Apr 9, 2011)

Victorine said:


> New book up today:
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-4k-SCfFXGlI/T72Br_a8GuI/AAAAAAAAAn4/lVHoTJF26uQ/s1600/guarding.jpg
> 
> ...


I left a comment.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

You are all awesome! Thanks so much for the help. I really appreciate it. I know the authors do too.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!










http://bit.ly/KOkErm

Thanks to everyone who comes over and offers up a comment.


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you for posting this, Victorine.  I'm open to feedback and would appreciate any comments. 

~ Aithne


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

AithneJarretta said:


> Thank you for posting this, Victorine.  I'm open to feedback and would appreciate any comments.
> 
> ~ Aithne


I commented. Hope it helps.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Commented. Hope some of it helps!


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

In case you missed my Thanks on Victorine's blog.

I wanted to stop by and say Thanks! for everyone's comments and suggestions. Just finished the new blurb and cover. 

@pattyjansen: Yes, in this case Claire's dreams are deadly. They also have 'tendrils' that weave out through the night. That's part of the magical challenge Claire must face. I will work on that paragraph and simplify it a bit, but must not give too much information in the beginning. At this point in the story, even Claire doesn't realize how dangerous her dreams are. The truth doesn't come out until later in the story.

@Margaret: Sorry the micro-particles of Fae magic throw you. Since it's a major element of Claire's magical abilities that won't be changed in the presentation. However, the changed blurb is more focused and follows a 'romance genre' example I found posted online. Thank you for giving your opinion and your time. 

Anonymous -- aka Dara E.  Trying not to laugh here...at first I thought you were hiding, _but I see you_.

I've changed the cover by dropping the forbidden font and have added my version of hero/heroine image while keeping the magic. Whew! That's a lot.

In the new blurb I've brought Leeson out of the shadows of obscurity and put him front and center with Claire. I'm hoping this helps.

@Unknown: Sometimes questions can be good. Your words have challenged me (which is good  Thanks for that. Hope if you see the new blurb you'll like it.

@Ruth Nestvold: Thank you for your comments about the first 300 words. Now that I've finished the new blurb & cover, I'm working on a new beginning. Your suggestions have assisted that process.

@Sam: Nice offer. But I'm having too much fun with my new Photoshop. vbg I didn't have it for over a year (when I made the old cover) and now Photoshop keeps calling my name--to the point of distracting me from writing my next magical novella. lol

@Victorine: No, I haven't forgotten you. First, I want to Thank You for the posting my story on your blog and opening the opportunity for comments. Although this isn't a typical critique group, your blog gives a different perspective. I appreciate what you offer authors here.

Your comments have given me the incentive to make some necessary changes. The old blurb has been 'chucked' and I'm seeing light at the end of the tunnel.

About the dream... I'm working on a new 300 hundred words beginning, but the challenge I face is to convey the urgency of Claire's dreams because although the events _seem_ in the past, Claire's sleeping body in present time is in perilous danger because of what happens _during_ the dream.

I realize this is different from the usual way dreams are portrayed in fiction (I can't help but be outside the box), but the danger is a major plot element and the dream in the beginning is the reason for the next pivotal conflict scene.

...so now I'm off to do a brief 300 word rewrite. Thanks so much for everyone's suggestions. Appreciation springs magically & eternally!

~ Aithne


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So when do we get to see the new cover?


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So when do we get to see the new cover?


lol... Let's see if my tired brain can figure out this image insertion technique.

MODIFIED: After more of Victorine's help, I redesigned with new fonts. The result is better because the lettering shows clearer in the smaller image.










Here's the new blurb:

Solitary CLAIRE BRINAWELL moves from place to place chased by the forces of darkness. Even in slumber when dreaming usually fills the mind and soul with beauty, a hateful hound from Hades finds his way in with deadly intentions. Claire isn't safe anywhere.

LEESON, Worthy Prince of Baderon in Annwn, lives Earthside of the magical Annwn veil. He has been sent to find Claire. Triumphant in his first skirmish with the darkside, they must return to San Francisco's sacred pyramid. But Leeson discovers Claire has a mind of her own. Leeson's stubbornness meets Claire's feisty determination. Will they unite in purpose and free Claire from her daemons?

~ Aithne
(Haven't figured out how to change sig image...need sleep. lol)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Aithne, Can you link to five books that are selling well that are similar to yours? Like a list of "If you like this, you will like my book." I just want to get a sense of what your potential customers would be looking for. Thanks! (And when I say 'selling well' I'm hoping to find books that are in the top 1,000 in overall kindle store rank.)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

One of these days, like when Cole has started kindergarten and I have more than 30 minutes to myself in a day, I need to read this whole thread.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

*Smiling at David* Enjoy the time while he's young. It goes so fast!

I've got a new book up today! I'd love any comments. You guys are the best!!










http://bit.ly/K9N0mG


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Aithne, Can you link to five books that are selling well that are similar to yours? Like a list of "If you like this, you will like my book." I just want to get a sense of what your potential customers would be looking for. Thanks! (And when I say 'selling well' I'm hoping to find books that are in the top 1,000 in overall kindle store rank.)


Victorine,

Here's a short list I found. Took awhile to pull them together because _Claire; the Lost Fae_ doesn't have vampires. This has been a good exercise because I'm now studying the genre listings and may change.

Just a note: when I list as free, my book come up in Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghosts, too.

*The Phantom King* (The Kings) [Kindle Edition]
Heather Killough-Walden (Author)
4.9 out of 5 stars See all reviews (52 customer reviews) | 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #352 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
·	#7 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic
·	#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary
·	#60 in Books > Romance > Contemporary

*Inescapable* (The Premonition Series) [Kindle Edition]
Amy A Bartol (Author)
4.3 out of 5 stars See all reviews (83 customer reviews) 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #480 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
·	#18 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic

*Irish Moon* (Moon Magick Series) [Kindle Edition]
Amber Scott (Author)
4.0 out of 5 stars See all reviews (56 customer reviews) | Like(161)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #749 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
·	#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
·	#4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
·	#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost

*A Reckless Witch* (A Modern Witch Series: Book 3) [Kindle Edition] I've read a couple of Debora Geary's stories. This one isn't ranked that high, but you get the gist.
Debora Geary (Author)
4.9 out of 5 stars See all reviews (174 customer reviews) | Like(62)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,877 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
·	#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
·	#100 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary

*Sterling* (Mageri Series: Book 1) [Kindle Edition]
Dannika Dark (Author)
3.9 out of 5 stars See all reviews (112 customer reviews) | Like(136)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #558 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
·	#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
·	#13 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
·	#29 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic

*Rippler* (The Ripple Trilogy) [Kindle Edition]
Cidney Swanson (Author)
4.5 out of 5 stars See all reviews (117 customer reviews) | 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #673 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
·	#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
·	#15 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
·	#19 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction

*HAUNTED* (Book 2, The Caged Series) [Kindle Edition]
Amber Lynn Natusch (Author)
4.8 out of 5 stars See all reviews (41 customer reviews) | Like(33)
·	Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #730 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
o	#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
o	#17 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
o	#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost

Sorry they aren't in order...I just copy/pasted as I went through the list.

Thanks again for the inspiration. I'll stop by the blog later and check out your new post.

~ Aithne


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Much better cover, Aithne. It's always good to see people on the cover of anything remotely approaching romance.

I commented on Europa.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Aithne,

Here are the covers from the books you found:










Sorry for the large image. I wanted to compare them all with your current cover.

Most of them have serif fonts - with the exception of Rippler and Inescapable. I think Rippler works well because of the flowing image. I'm not as fond of the font used on Inescapable, I think it could be better with a serif font, but I'm not going to argue with success. I do love the striking image of the white feather and the silhouette of the plants.

You'll notice that all of the covers have the author's name in a plain font. I would strongly suggest changing that at least, and I would probably try to find a more plain font for the title as well. I just don't think the cursive is working. When I compare your cover with the others on this panel, I find that it doesn't look as professional. I think the font is a big player in that. I do like that you added people but am not sure if the image is working as well as it could. In the end the sales will tell the tale, so if it's still struggling you could try a different image.

I always find it interesting to pick apart the covers of the books that are doing well, just to see what they are doing and what images they are using and the fonts that are working. Maybe even looking at some traditionally published books in your genre might help give you ideas of what you could do.

Hopefully this is helpful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the font on _Sterling_. It's a bit fancy without being too fancy.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Commented on the new book. This would be right up  my alley.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad I could help, Aithne! 

Victorine: that's a great idea, comparing the covers like that. Really effective for figuring out what certain readers go for.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

AithneJarretta said:


> Just a note: when I list as free, my book come up in Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghosts, too.


Mine are historical romance and I get lumped under that same category. <sigh>


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Mine are historical romance and I get lumped under that same category. <sigh>


Why do you suppose they do that? I was completely surprised when I first saw the category. Now I'm confused to learn they put your historical romance there. UGH! It doesn't make sense.

~ Aithne


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

AithneJarretta said:


> Why do you suppose they do that? I was completely surprised when I first saw the category. Now I'm confused to learn they put your historical romance there. UGH! It doesn't make sense.
> 
> ~ Aithne


The categories we choose from when we publish are the standard BRISAC categories. Amazon then puts their own spin on those categories. At least that's what KDP support told me.

I've tried to get Amazon to change some of the categories because on two of my books, they are downright misleading. _Ariana's Pride_ and _Catherine and the Captain_ are definitely *not *"non-fiction, history." They are historical fiction/historical romance. What Amazon did was remove the categories completely for these two books. After that, I was afraid to ask for any more changes. Eventually, they both reappeared under the "non-fiction, history" categories.

I give up.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm convinced that actual people don't put the books in categories. I believe it is done by a computer that analyzes your description. See if there's anything in your description that could be misleading a computer program, but a human would not misunderstand.

I have no idea why they do this. It's stupid. They should just let the author choose where it ends up and put it there. They really need to re-do their categories.


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The categories we choose from when we publish are the standard BRISAC categories. Amazon then puts their own spin on those categories. At least that's what KDP support told me.
> 
> I've tried to get Amazon to change some of the categories because on two of my books, they are downright misleading. _Ariana's Pride_ and _Catherine and the Captain_ are definitely *not *"non-fiction, history." They are historical fiction/historical romance. What Amazon did was remove the categories completely for these two books. After that, I was afraid to ask for any more changes. Eventually, they both reappeared under the "non-fiction, history" categories.
> 
> I give up.


I think Phoenix did an excellent blog post about choosing our categories. (my favs were lost when my computer crashed) But what you explain here is that although we can choose the very basic Fiction > Romance > etc. and then Amazon takes charge and inserts their own.

I'm wondering how to counteract that because in your case it seems there would be a backlash with readers.

~ Aithne


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I'm convinced that actual people don't put the books in categories. I believe it is done by a computer that analyzes your description. See if there's anything in your description that could be misleading a computer program, but a human would not misunderstand.
> 
> I have no idea why they do this. It's stupid. They should just let the author choose where it ends up and put it there. They really need to re-do their categories.


That's a good point! Thanks. 

I was going to mention that the new blurb for Claire hasn't changed on the page yet. *sigh* Amazon might be frustrated with me right now because I changed the font on the cover again. (going to leave it this way now because it shows up better) Thanks to you for your help in the comparison post.

Have learned so much from you this week.

~ Aithne


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> I'm convinced that actual people don't put the books in categories. I believe it is done by a computer that analyzes your description. See if there's anything in your description that could be misleading a computer program, but a human would not misunderstand.
> 
> I have no idea why they do this. It's stupid. They should just let the author choose where it ends up and put it there. They really need to re-do their categories.


Here's what KDP told me.

"Please note, the categories you choose on the KDP web site is as per BISAC standards; however, the one that is displayed on the web site is a broader classification on it; hence, the categories you chose did not export as it is, on the web site. However, we can manually assign the categories to your book."


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today! I'd love your opinion on it. Thanks so much!!










http://bit.ly/LHnM9Z


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today! It's a graphic novel, if anyone has experience with those I'd love your opinion.










http://bit.ly/L9xvor


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Just commented


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Very good insight, Patty. I think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I downloaded the sample so I could see the graphics and commented.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Victorine said:


> New book up today! It's a graphic novel, if anyone has experience with those I'd love your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Left a comment for the author. I think they were brave to attempt something like this!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!










http://bit.ly/LhlelL

As always, a huge thank you to everyone who comments. I see such great thoughts in the comments. Really helps me.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today! Travel/Non-Fiction

I'd love your help!!










http://bit.ly/KLikq3


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented, Vicki.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Commented. Looks like a fun book!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

RuthNestvold said:


> Commented. Looks like a fun book!


Agreed! I wasn't sure what to expect until I read the first 300. I enjoyed the story! If the cover/description could be tweaked, I think it could sell really well. I might pick up a copy.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I commented, Vicki.


Thank you! You always have great things to say. Good point about travel not always being freedom! I've been there, done that!!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's an urban fantasy up on the blog today. Any help would be greatly appreciated!










http://bit.ly/JZNmqc


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today! I'd love your opinions on it.










http://bit.ly/MfgBau


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

Left a comment. 

Like the set up.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, Nathan! You rock.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted my feedback. I like the premise of the book and it's my fav genre. I might just check this one out.


----------



## John Meany (May 2, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea you have.

But to me the two reasons why books don't sell are either the book is not very good or there is not enough advertising. 

-JM.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Commented.  I'm not very good at this type of thing and that is why I don't comment much, but the cover drew me in and I had to see why it wasn't selling. It really does sound like a good story.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

John Meany said:


> Sounds like a great idea you have.
> 
> But to me the two reasons why books don't sell are either the book is not very good or there is not enough advertising.
> 
> -JM.


I'd go with the latter. There are tons of not-so-good books that sell, some of them currently in the top 100


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

John Meany said:


> Sounds like a great idea you have.
> But to me the two reasons why books don't sell are either the book is not very good or there is not enough advertising.
> -JM.


I agree. Even if you sell initially by enough advertising, it will eventually fail if there is no value. No one wants to waste time and money.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

John Meany said:


> Sounds like a great idea you have.
> 
> But to me the two reasons why books don't sell are either the book is not very good or there is not enough advertising.
> 
> -JM.


A lot of "not very good" books sell beaucoup copies and Sturgeon's Law is the reason. As far as a causal relationships, I think lack of advertising is waaaaaay down on the list when it comes to sales.

Lack of audience - sure. A new ebook drops like a pebble on the far shores of the great Amazonian Sea these days. If you don't have people watching for the ripple, it's really hard to get noticed.

Vicki's "Why Isn't This Book Selling" is a great blog to learn from what others are doing. A lot of the same advice gets dished out there. "Cover doesn't match the genre" and "Blurb not engaging" come to mind. Oh, and "you should join a critique group to tighten up the story."

The holy trinity (at least for me) is still Cover, Blurb, and Sample.

Getting me to see the cover is the challenge because just putting it out there isn't going to cut it. I'm not really interested in another first novel by somebody I don't know. I *might* be willing to look at somebody's work if they seem interesting in some other venue. I don't think I'm alone in that.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

John Meany said:


> But to me the two reasons why books don't sell are either the book is not very good or there is not enough advertising.


From a business perspective, advertising is just one facet of marketing, one piece of the "marketing mix." Advertising is getting your product (in this case, books) in front of potential buyers so they can consider it. However, if the rest of the marketing mix is not in order -- e.g., the "trinity" Nathan mentioned -- then even an excellent book with heavy marketing may still fail because those potential buyers don't get past that consideration phase. I think this is especially true of the cover (and yes, I know, mine still need work...), because we judge _all_ products by their "cover" -- whether it's a book or a hamburger. Presentation is vital; poor presentation won't loosen anybody's wallet.

Imagine if Burger King (or your chain restaurant of choice) took a poor-quality snapshot of one of their real offerings just as it's delivered over the counter, rather than a fancied-up food photo, and spent several million dollars on advertising. Would it increase sales? No, it would probably _decrease_ sales, because by that point the food doesn't look all that appetizing. You've already handed over your money, so presentation is no longer cared about, it just needs to taste OK and fill the stomach.

Give me a million dollars to spend on advertising a great book with an abysmally-designed, home-made cover and I'd bet it would make only the smallest of bumps in sales.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Advertising just doesn't work all that well for the average author because we can't get our ad in front of enough people *often*enough for a potential reader to start recognizing our book as something to look at. The key is repetition.

There's a car dealer in our area that has one of those screaming commercials on radio and tv all the time. I can't tune to any radio station without hearing it. And it's the same ad over and over. Mesmerized me into going there to see what all the hoopla was about. I didn't buy a car because their ad was misleading, but they sell more than enough cars to be moving to a much bigger place.

Restaurants send out menus with mouth watering descriptions of their food that entice people to come in and try them. Of course, the food has to be good for us to go back again.

No matter what business you're in, you have to draw people in. If you don't do that, it doesn't matter how good your product is. If you can't get people to look at it, they won't buy it.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Commented. 

I'm not sure why the discussion of advertising is an issue here, since most of us agree that the blurb doesn't work. How is advertising supposed to play a role if the blurb itself can't even interest readers? *color me clueless*


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I tried to comment, too, before [insert expletive] Blogger ate my reply.

Great cover, blurb doesn't work, sample doesn't work. In the hierarchy of writing sins, "badly-written"--over-written, over-wrought, adverb-riddled prose--is a lesser sin than "confusing". Many readers, including myself, will forgive less-than-stellar prose if the story is engaging.

But confuse the reader, and you die.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

RuthNestvold said:


> Commented.
> 
> I'm not sure why the discussion of advertising is an issue here, since most of us agree that the blurb doesn't work. How is advertising supposed to play a role if the blurb itself can't even interest readers? *color me clueless*


Because of a comment made earlier in the thread.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today! I would love your comments. Hop on over and give your opinion.










http://bit.ly/LCeFI8


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Commented.

That is one crazy CAPTCHA.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for commenting, Monique!

And I agree, Blogger's CAPTCHA is crazy.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I love reading this blog. I check in frequently and learn so much. Maybe one day I'll be brave enough to comment.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

theaatkinson said:


> I love reading this blog. I check in frequently and learn so much. Maybe one day I'll be brave enough to comment.


Thank you for reading, Thea.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up on my blog today! I'd love any comments!










http://bit.ly/OfTSk5


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

And one more! 

Thanks everyone for helping. 










http://bit.ly/MSblIt


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

And I want to thank everyone who has responded on my book so far! I'm taking notes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Commented on both.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Ruth, I just bought your book. Emailed a friend about it, too.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's a new book up today:










http://bit.ly/KIT2oQ

Thanks to everyone who helps!!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I commented, although this one is not as close to what I'd probably choose to read as some earlier books on the blog. I don't have good sales (still haven't found a designer I want to work with for new covers), so I don't speak with the voice of experience, but I approach the books posted on the blog as a potential reader, so I think it's still valid. I just wish I had time to check out each book that is posted, as there have definitely been some I'd like to get, and reading the comments for each book is interesting and informative even when I'm not interested in buying the book itself.


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Vicky,

I left comments for each of the four last books.  I hope the authors are members of the TSC, because I didn't hold anything back!  Back in 2005, when I was just starting to receive crits, I was grateful for those hard-hitting critiques that told me exactly what was wrong.  I hope the authors will understand my crits are offered in hopes that they will improve.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Pearson Moore said:


> Vicky,
> 
> I left comments for each of the four last books. I hope the authors are members of the TSC, because I didn't hold anything back! Back in 2005, when I was just starting to receive crits, I was grateful for those hard-hitting critiques that told me exactly what was wrong. I hope the authors will understand my crits are offered in hopes that they will improve.


Thank you, Pearson. I read your comments and they were straightforward but not cruel. I appreciate you stopping by and helping the authors on the blog. You rock!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Katy said:


> Ruth, I just bought your book. Emailed a friend about it, too.


Wow, thank you, Katy! I haven't gotten around to the new cover yet, but I will!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today:










http://bit.ly/PRdZpG

Thanks to everyone who helps out with this blog. I really couldn't do it without you.


----------



## JacksonJones (Feb 20, 2012)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I agree. Even if you sell initially by enough advertising, it will eventually fail if there is no value. No one wants to waste time and money.


Well, I think a lot of people enjoy wasting time and money both.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Comented. Yay, this is one of my favourite ebook-related sites.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today! I'd love your comments!! 










http://bit.ly/MKZD3s


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Victorine, your blog is awesome. Only found this thread now. Thanks for all you help on Malice back in April.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted my comments


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Great idea!  You should get a domain name to forward to your blogspot account since the site seems to be doing well...

If you use GoDaddy you can use coupon code "diggnation" and get a discount.  I've been using the code for years now and it still works


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today on my blog! I would love your opinions on it. Thanks in advance!! You guys rock.










http://bit.ly/T0f63Y


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry I'm so late commenting, Vicki.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

No worries. Thanks for leaving a comment. Very observant. I wouldn't have thought of Noir. You rock, Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> No worries. Thanks for leaving a comment. Very observant. I wouldn't have thought of Noir. You rock, Gertie!


I'm a big noir fan. )


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted a comment. Looks like an interesting story


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much!

And I agree, the story does look interesting. I like missing person mysteries.


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

I really appreciate the service you are rendering with your blog.  Keep it up. My wife (who is a reader, not a writer) likes to add her comments to mine.  She is a tough critic, to be sure.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Robert A Michael said:


> I really appreciate the service you are rendering with your blog. Keep it up. My wife (who is a reader, not a writer) likes to add her comments to mine. She is a tough critic, to be sure.


Thanks so much! Tell your wife she's awesome.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's a new book up today. Thank you all for your comments! I love each and every one of them.










http://bit.ly/S4xiqQ


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented. A lot of potential here.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

And another reply bites the dust.

I. F***ing. Hate. Blogspot. So. Much.

Urgh.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Arg. I'm so sorry, Patty.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I cannot comment on this post. It asks me to sign into Wordpress. Listen, you stupid piece of software. I am already signed into Wordpress. WTF??

Fortunately, I saved the post this time:

OK, another try after Blogspot ate the first one.

I don't think the cover is bad, but it's not doing you any favours either. I mostly agree with what others have said. It just doesn't stand out enough.

The blurb is very confusing. No one had mentioned yet, but you have a case of pronoun confusion going on in the first paragraph. There is the queen and there is Alice. Which "she" has to marry? This is a pretty vital confusion, because now I don't know who the main character is. First the blurb mentions Alice, then the queen. Whose story is it?

I think the sample is quite good. Yes, it's a bit heavy on the verbiage, but that suits the genre. Yes, the worm is obviously a wind, like the mistral or any of those names people in real places have given to regular winds. That is also within genre expectations.

The writing could be trimmed a bit, but I think there is nothing too much wrong with it as is. This is why I think it's important that you seek advice from people who read your genre. You cannot compare this to--say--chicklit writing styles.

I would try a more eye-catching cover, and streamline the blurb.

Other than that, readers of fantasy love series. Put up part two and three of the series.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

posted comments


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Commented.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I love this thread. I learn and learn and learn. 

I loved the cover, but was confused as well by worm wind. It didn't make sense, and I assumed it was a typo.

As to the cover, I agree it doesn't look steampunk, and if it had to stay as is, I think the girl needs to be more present ... maybe bigger.

Going back to read the rest of the comments.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Another book up today. I'd love your help with this one, I'm not as familiar with New Adult books.










http://bit.ly/Soq41e


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book today!










http://bit.ly/OlfCb6

Thanks in advance to all who comments! Your comments really help.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented on both books. Keep them coming, Vicki. Everyone's comments help me, too. I see the traps that other authors fall into and it helps me to avoid them in my own writing.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, Gertie!

I totally agree with you. Going through the critique process really helps me figure out what to improve with my own books.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Colour me surprised. My comments went through, even though there is no way in the world I could read the [insert expletive] captchas.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> Colour me surprised. My comments went through, even though there is no way in the world I could read the [insert expletive] captchas.


Hahaha! Well, I'm so glad your comments went through! You always have great comments. Thank you!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today:










http://bit.ly/Q7gVbf

Some great comments coming in on this one, and the previous ones as well. You all rock!!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Vickie, I'm having trouble posting on your site with my iPad for some reason--lost a long comment. So I'll just hope the author is around here as well.

Cover: the photo's too snapshot-y, the font is wrong, drop the tag line and make your name bigger. Best advice is to hire it out. Go dig through the pre-made covers, you'd be amazed. There are some gems if you dig.

Blurb: I have to be harsh. What isn't unnecessary back story is cliche. Scrap it and start over. These questions can help you begin:

What does my hero have to do?
Who or what is standing in his way?
What happens if he doesn't do it?

Answer those questions and you'll have a handle on what your blurb should say.

Sample: I'm one of the odd people who rather likes that sort of thing, but this goes on too long with no sense of who the narrator is, and then just goes on too long. We need to know who the narrator is--even if the narrator is the author--and we need a more immediate sense of story, or at least a foreshadowing of events. I suggest a development editor. You're not a bad writer, but you could use some guidance. It was the best money I ever spent, my editor.

Good luck!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Great thoughts, MeiLin. I'll post it for you, on the blog.  Thank you!!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

These are coming fast and furious! I held back on one because the angst level was already so high.  

These folks are really brave to put their books up. I wouldn't be able to take it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

dalya said:


> These are coming fast and furious!


Yeah, the kids are back in school, so I'm trying to get caught up. 



dalya said:


> I held back on one because the angst level was already so high.
> 
> These folks are really brave to put their books up. I wouldn't be able to take it.


It is very hard to open yourself up to criticism, especially if you've never done it before. I remember my first critique - I got angry and defensive. Took a while for me to really step back and see what they were talking about. Later, I felt very grateful for the advice.

Hopefully things will look better in a few weeks.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

And here's another one for today!










http://bit.ly/Ntlm1e


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

comments posted


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!










http://bit.ly/NfbIhh

Thank you all for your comments. They are much appreciated.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today! Thank you in advance for all your help. You all rock!










http://bit.ly/PScE0N


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Two such different submissions. Commented on both.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today! I'd love your opinion on this one.










http://bit.ly/QjLP5O


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> New book up today! I'd love your opinion on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I commented. Interesting subject.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmmm...


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

O. M. G.

I am speechless.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, if this IS plagiarized, it totally explains the description being unreadable and not at all like the actual text of the book.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

That link posted (did you look at it?) leaves no doubt in my mind. Yes, it would totally explain the disconnect, but, seriously, SERIOUSLY? After all the attention given to public cases, people still do this? How stupid can you be?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I emailed the professor.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Ouch. But the right thing to do. Maybe this is a student of his.

So awesome of the anonymous contributor to pick it up.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I would want someone to tell me, if it were happening to my work.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

It's all gone.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

AWESOME!

I have no problem being perfectly civil to the most thick-headed, worst-ever, whiney-complainy writer, but I have no mercy for plagiarism.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

SCANDAL! And I totally missed out, because my brain went BLEAARRRRGGGGHH when I saw that post initially.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I removed the post. The situation is being handled. Yay for anonymous posters who google things when situations don't smell right.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

OMG! That anyone would plagiarise someone's book like that just boggles my mind! And then to ask for help to figure out why it's not selling? OMG!  

Rue


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay, now that the scandal is all done, let's move on!

New book up today!










http://bit.ly/TO2lIy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I commented. Usual cover problems.


----------



## Rose Archer (Aug 27, 2012)

I commented. Sorry, Victorine. I didn't mean to leave those "removed by author" comments. Blogger needs to learn to let go. (More likely, I need to not make dumb mistakes.)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

No worries, Rose! I think I can go delete them. Yeah, Blogger is weird sometimes.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Aww, I wanted to read the scandal!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I commented. Usual cover problems.


Me too. Book has potential, though!! I hope this one becomes a success story.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today:










http://bit.ly/TK2QGe

I think it's a good cover. Care to hop on over and take a peek at the rest? Thanks in advance for the comments!!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Updated book on my blog today! If you follow this blog, you'll want to stop by and see the changes in this book:










http://bit.ly/QmuSo3


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vast improvement. I clicked on the request for it to be Kindleized.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today:










http://bit.ly/Vy5aAb

Thanks in advance for your comments!!


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

I left a comment (a couple actually), on the whole agree with your assessment but there's also a problem with the use of language in my opinion.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for commenting! I'm not very knowledgeable about historical accuracy, so I'm glad for the perspective.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

My pleasure!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post up today! I'd love for your comments on this one. I'm out of my element a bit, as I don't read a lot of fantasy novels.










http://bit.ly/OBVp4E


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New post today!










http://bit.ly/XjuH0N


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Vicki, Blogger is acting up again and I can't post. My take:

The title need to be more prominent. Yes, the standard is the author's name should be foremost, but this takes it too far. And because the author's name is Chinese and this is an American market, the name initially looks like the title. The cover also doesn't "read" YA.

The blurb needs to be completely scrapped. I don't know what the story's about except that apparently it's a love story set in Singapore. Otherwise, I'd have a go at it.

The writing is choppy. If this is a translation, the author needs to get some help on it.

I don't mean to be discouraging, but this isn't ready.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today!










http://bit.ly/TmOCLZ

Thanks to all who stop on by and leave a comment.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Victorine said:


> New book up today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to comment, the verification kept coming up until I stopped trying after attempt #7. But here is what I said:

_In addition to a cover makeover, the blurb needs to give the reader 'some' sort of hope. It can't be all gloom and doom. If there is even a chance of a happy ending, then hint at it._


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, Kay. That word verification thing gets me too sometimes. Ugg. I'll see if I can't post your comment.

Vicki


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

You can turn off the verification thingy. I turned it off on my blog a few months ago and have had 0 spammers hit it yet.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wordpress gave me a choice for verification. Commenters have to add two numbers to verify.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Unfortunately I get lots of spam on that blog. (It does get really good google position, so I'm guessing that's why.) I'd be afraid to turn it off!

Mostly I get: "Great blog! Love the content! Buy enlargement pills from me! *Link*"


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Unfortunately I get lots of spam on that blog. (It does get really good google position, so I'm guessing that's why.) I'd be afraid to turn it off!
> 
> Mostly I get: "Great blog! Love the content! Buy enlargement pills from me! *Link*"


I get that crap, too, on my old blog all the time. But it is blogger. With my website blog I have wordpress, and I don't ever get it. (and I don't have word verification set up) I have no idea why my wordpress blog keeps it out but I'm glad it does!


----------



## bookworm77 (Mar 10, 2012)

Vicki,

Thanks for creating that blog. I think it's going to help many authors. 

Wish you all the best.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

bookworm77 said:


> Vicki,
> 
> Thanks for creating that blog. I think it's going to help many authors.
> 
> Wish you all the best.


Thanks, Bookworm! 

A lot of people have said it's helped, so I keep plugging away at it. I don't always have lots of time to post, but I try to keep up. I've learned a lot doing it.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

i left a comment, but pretty much echoing what everybody else said.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

New book up today:










http://bit.ly/Ua8u0P

Thanks in advance, to all those who stop on by and leave a comment. I'm sure the author will thank you too!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

commented


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> commented


Thank you, Patty! And everyone else who commenting. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Commented.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, Gerite!

Here's another one up today:










http://bit.ly/Ysxedr

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Sheesh. Publishing a comment on this stupid bloody piece of f&&&wittery that is Blogger only took me 12 attempts today.

/snark


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I usually don't have a problem posting. Guess I'm just lucky.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Sorry.


LOL. It gets me every time. Normal process involves 3-4 steps, but very often, I can't read the captchas, so times that by however many illegible images they choose to produce.

Wordpress has an option where the blog owner approves a commenting user once, and from there on, the user is cleared to coment without needing to verify.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Patty Jansen said:


> LOL. It gets me every time. Normal process involves 3-4 steps, but very often, I can't read the captchas, so times that by however many illegible images they choose to produce.
> 
> Wordpress has an option where the blog owner approves a commenting user once, and from there on, the user is cleared to coment without needing to verify.


Wordpress also lets you use numbers for the captcha code. Addition, subtraction. Much easier.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I added some comments.

I mean no personal offense to the authors, but ... the blurb is a REAL problem.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Commented.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, everyone, for the comments!! You all rock.


----------

